# FiiO’s Upgraded Bluetooth Amplifier BTR1K: Qualcomm QCC 3005 BT chip, BT 5.0 and aptX /aptX LL/AAC supported, RGB light, NFC pairing, Type C and USB DAC



## demond (Oct 24, 2018)

*--------------------------------------------------------------
*
Updated on October 24, 2018
*

FiiO’s Newly Upgraded Bluetooth Amplifier BTR1K will be available soon!

Make A Difference with the Upgraded Chip *




 

The FiiO BTR1K is a Bluetooth receiver that updated from the original BTR1 which takes on a new look inside out. Check out its main features and functions as follows:

* All-new Qualcomm QCC 3005 Bluetooth chip

* Supports Bluetooth 5.0 and aptX / aptX LL / SBC / AAC

* High-performance AK4376A DAC brings improved performance

* < 2uV noise floor + 120dB SNR + 1.5 times output power

* New Type-C connector with USB DAC functionality

* Continues the BTR1's design with sleek aluminum alloy body

* Added multi-function button for a quick operation of pair/play/pause.

* Unique RGB light to indicate the input Bluetooth audio codecs and working status

* Provides 8 hours playback and 140 hours standby time

* Built-in microphone with Qualcomm cVc noise cancellation technology

* 32 levels volume adjustments for greater precision

* Simple one-touch NFC pairing

* Drive, but without the stress

* Rejuvenate your home theater system

* Call up Siri in iOS

*




-------------------------------------------------------------------
BTR1K AND BTR1 ID difference
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------


Bluetooth Headphone Amplifier - BTR1*

*Project background:*
Back in August 2016, we had planned a Bluetooth headphone amplifier. In the earliest design, it has a headphone cable and is much smaller. To learn more about it, you may check this post
（https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/turn-your-detachable-cable-headphones-into-hifi-bluetooth-headphones-fiio-btc-mmcx.817539/）

And during the design process, the product shape has changed quite a lot. It's mainly because the small size design could not meet our requirement for the high sound quality. So we have aborted the design of integrated headphone cable and upgraded the project to the BTR1, which has a 3.5mm headphone port and is more applicable. What's more, since the short headphone cable is not everybody's choice, we eventually decided to sell the cable separately and will not supply it as standard accessory. This very first short headphone cable is applicable to the MMCX connector headphones, including our F5.

*Main features :*

1. Bluetooth 4.2, supporting SBC, aptX, aptX low latency
(Good compatibility: compatible with Android, iOS and many other types of devices)

2. Discrete high-performance DAC chip, up to 48kHz/24bit decoding support, designed additionally with high-performance work mode
(SNR≥95dB, far better than average Bluetooth receivers, free of background noise even when connecting to high-sensitivity headphones)

3. Supports Bluetooth voice calls, with built-in omnidirectional microphone
(Equal to smart phones' built-in microphone, which makes you enjoy high-quality phone calls)


4. Rechargeable Li-on battery, with around 9 hours' battery life
(Around 9 hours in normal work mode, and around 6 hours in high-performance work mode <Will also adjust>)

5. Working status indicator (Blue + Red) and discrete audio effect indicator
(Remotely switch the audio effect without taking out your phone, easy and convenient)

6. Metal clip design and lanyard
(Easily clip to your collar, bag straps or anywhere)




7. Utilizes the standard 3.5mm headphone port


8. Bluetooth effective range: around 10 meters


----------



## demond (May 23, 2017)

At present, engineering machine finished, this is probably the case, if there are changes, I will continue to update, welcome to express your views. Do you like this product?


----------



## aoitenshi6509

Looking forward the first model


----------



## gzahl

Very interesting product. I would really like a mobile replacement for my Fiio E10k, but with bluetooth and the same nice sound quality.
The BTR1 is very similar to the Bluewave GET https://www.bluewaveaudio.ca/?v=3a52f3c22ed6
But the GET offers also APTX HD and AAC. Can you include especially APTX HD?
I also would like an even longer battery life. A somewhat bigger size would be ok.
Can you charge and play back at the same time?


----------



## demond

gzahl said:


> Very interesting product. I would really like a mobile replacement for my Fiio E10k, but with bluetooth and the same nice sound quality.
> The BTR1 is very similar to the Bluewave GET https://www.bluewaveaudio.ca/?v=3a52f3c22ed6
> But the GET offers also APTX HD and AAC. Can you include especially APTX HD?
> I also would like an even longer battery life. A somewhat bigger size would be ok.
> Can you charge and play back at the same time?


Very good products, thank you for providing product reference, the next generation of Bluetooth products will support APTX-HD, but the current BTR1 does not support, just aptX, aptX-LL


----------



## demond

You can use it like this.


----------



## infernix (Jun 6, 2017)

Fantastic, mounting it onto over the ear headphones is exactly what I'm looking for!

Together with an aptx LL transmitter with optical in (e.g. Avantree Oasis) I can finally get rid of my Sound blaster E5 which is way too heavy for that.

Edit: what impedance are you designing this for?


----------



## demond

Output: 25mW@32Ω
headphones impedance recommended to use <100 ohm.


----------



## Intensecure

Excellent idea, I'll be in line to buy one of these.. look ideal for my purposes.


----------



## triplew

Very interesting product, a must-have product for iphone user, look forward for it!
But hope can have more info of difference between this and Q5 regarding Bluetooth sound quality.
Either this or Q5, I'm waiting


----------



## triplew

gzahl said:


> Very interesting product. I would really like a mobile replacement for my Fiio E10k, but with bluetooth and the same nice sound quality.
> The BTR1 is very similar to the Bluewave GET https://www.bluewaveaudio.ca/?v=3a52f3c22ed6
> But the GET offers also APTX HD and AAC. Can you include especially APTX HD?
> I also would like an even longer battery life. A somewhat bigger size would be ok.
> Can you charge and play back at the same time?


You may op for Q5 for longer battery life I supposed


----------



## demond

You can view the power of the BTR1 in the Widget.


----------



## generalguy

Looks cool. Would be nice to have a short MMCX cable with inline controls for IEMs


----------



## bearbearbear

Looks very interesting - essentially what I have been looking for.  As @gzahl said, similar to the bluewave get, and similar launch windows as well, so excited to give both a try.  That said, FiiO has earned a lot of good will from me, so all things equal, this might be my next buy.


----------



## turbobb

Very interested and will likely get this even though I do plan on getting the Bluewave get as well. For future consideration, is it possible to allow codec selection? With the BW get, it's aptX HD but I was told it's backwards compatible with LL (just can't do both at the same time). The use case I was thinking of was I'd like to watch movies occasionally on LG V20 but would like it to utilize LL instead of HD for those occasions. Hopefully your next iteration would allow this and feature Class 1 range too. ^_^

P.S. Any specials for pre-orders?


----------



## Ahil (Jul 15, 2017)

Looking forward to this. Would be nice to have one with a screen displaying current track info and other details akin to the Audio Technica AT-PHA05BT






Or the Sony SBH-54


----------



## koinmove

for me.. dont feel like it convenience to use... prefer the design of sony muc-m2bt1.


----------



## Xeset

Hmm was expecting this to be launched during the event a few days back.. Looking forward to this!!


----------



## ksojoel

What is the estimated price?


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 7, 2017)

I found small bluetooth dongles to be under powered, I hope Fiio makes good use of space and form factor.


----------



## demond

Ynot1 said:


> I found small bluetooth dongles to be under powered, I hope Fiio makes good use of space and form factor.


I have arranged six FiiO's users to test, they all feel the output power is large enough, good sound quality.


----------



## Ynot1

I reckon high impedance earbuds would be popular with a bluetooth device that's got power to spare.


----------



## plisandro (Sep 18, 2017)

Extremely interested on this one! I've been looking for a bluetooth receiver which understands in-line controls since forever - pretty sure the BTR1 is the first one supporting them.

Any updates on a release date? Estimated price?
Amplifier info?
Will it support in-line mics as well?


----------



## Unfie

I'm interested in this product, but I'd like to make sure I know how it works. Let's say I have an X7 in DAC mode attached to my computer. Would I be able to hook up my UM Pro 50s to this and use bluetooth to connect to the X7? I've been looking for a bluetooth option so I can move back and forth between my computer and elsewhere while on my IEMs, but I'm not sure I want to get the Westone bluetooth cable...


----------



## turbobb

@Unfie - no, as the X7 (to best of my knowledge) is like the E5 and can only receive and not transmit. You'll need a separate BT Tx. This is how I'm setup using E5:




In above, E5 is connected to PC via USB then one headphone out goes to the push button switcher (so I can easily turn speakers on/off since my Media Pro's don't have a power button) and the other headphone out goes to splitter (for A/B testing purposes) which in this scenario was connected to two different BT Tx/Rx - Avantree's Priva II & Mixcder's TR008. This way, I can also utilize the E5's EQ & effects as well and be able to listen to both headphones and speakers to detect latency when testing cans with aptX LL.

Really wish the E5 had native BT Tx though [hint hint, maybe Fiio can produce an all-in-one device that supports this? ;0)]


----------



## infernix

turbobb said:


> ... connected to two different BT Tx/Rx - Avantree's Priva II & Mixcder's TR008



I had that setup as well. I had background hiss at low volume on the Priva though, especially when there's silence (highly annoying with movie watching). I picked up the Avantree Oasis which has digital in - totally solved any background issues.

Now just looking to replace the E5 with the FiiO because the E5 is way too heavy to stick onto any headphones


----------



## 0x6170

I would also be very much interested in a device like this, especially paired with higher-end low-impedance IEMs, such as Shure SE535. Let me know if you need testers.


----------



## FiiO

Wireless HiFi Audio with DAC+aptX Bluetooth Amp BTR1 is Available: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wir...-aptx-bluetooth-amp-btr1-is-available.861409/


----------



## plisandro

FiiO said:


> Wireless HiFi Audio with DAC+aptX Bluetooth Amp BTR1 is Available: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wir...-aptx-bluetooth-amp-btr1-is-available.861409/



Woot!


----------



## FiiO

BTR1 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/btr1-is-on-the-way-to-our-worldwide-sales-agents.862615/


----------



## gorogituloh

Already out of stock on Aliexpress. When it will be available again?


----------



## FiiO

gorogituloh said:


> Already out of stock on Aliexpress. When it will be available again?


November or so.

Best regards


----------



## rkw

$50 at Amazon, in stock October 23, 2017: https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-BTR1-Bluetooth-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B075YD83Y9


----------



## inertianinja

heyo. here's my review of the BTR1: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/fiio-btr1-bluetooth-headphone-adapter

TLDR is that I thought it was excellent. One weird quirk about the volume steps, but apparently that's not Fiio's direct choice.


----------



## slackerpo

inertianinja said:


> heyo. here's my review of the BTR1: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/fiio-btr1-bluetooth-headphone-adapter
> 
> TLDR is that I thought it was excellent. One weird quirk about the volume steps, but apparently that's not Fiio's direct choice.



nice call on the volume issue, my friend who got it couldnt make it connect with el capitan, he had to move up to sierra to make it work.

i like the sound signature, paired with the q1 mk2 makes it the best of both worlds. great wireless setup right there.


----------



## inertianinja

slackerpo said:


> nice call on the volume issue, my friend who got it couldnt make it connect with el capitan, he had to move up to sierra to make it work.
> 
> i like the sound signature, paired with the q1 mk2 makes it the best of both worlds. great wireless setup right there.



Thanks for reading it!

The volume thing was an interesting bit of education for me. I’ve reviewed a ton of Bluetooth devices and never noticed the two-step behavior, but that’s probably because most occur at the top of the volume range. Now I’m going to have to check it every time!

But in general, I think Fiio kind of nailed it with this one.


----------



## Xeset

Thanks for the review. Initially I was excited to get this to pair with my HTC U11 (no 3.5mm jack) but thinking about it, it is not much different from my X1. Arguably I might get better sound from my X1. 

Is there something that I'm missing out? I don't really see a reason to switch except the ease of watching videos/playing games and making calls from my phone. I'm not trying to start a debate, just want to justify the switch.


----------



## slackerpo

Xeset said:


> Thanks for the review. Initially I was excited to get this to pair with my HTC U11 (no 3.5mm jack) but thinking about it, it is not much different from my X1. Arguably I might get better sound from my X1.
> 
> Is there something that I'm missing out? I don't really see a reason to switch except the ease of watching videos/playing games and making calls from my phone. I'm not trying to start a debate, just want to justify the switch.



if memory serves me well, btr1 has superior SQ than x1.


----------



## Degru

Can this be used as a USB DAC as well? Also, how good is it when connected to a line input, e.g. a Fiio A5?


----------



## slackerpo

Degru said:


> Can this be used as a USB DAC as well? Also, how good is it when connected to a line input, e.g. a Fiio A5?



as far as i know, you CANT use it as usb dac. as a dac for amps though, it works great with the q1 mk2, does the job with the e12 too. my bet is that is gonna go very well with the a5.


----------



## FiiO

inertianinja said:


> heyo. here's my review of the BTR1: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/fiio-btr1-bluetooth-headphone-adapter
> 
> TLDR is that I thought it was excellent. One weird quirk about the volume steps, but apparently that's not Fiio's direct choice.


Thanks for the nice review. We will also report to our engineer about the volume steps you mentioned and check whether we could improve this.
It would be appreciated if you can share the review in https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-bluetooth-headphone-amplifier-btr1.22690/
Thanks in advanced!
Best regards


----------



## inertianinja

FiiO said:


> Thanks for the nice review. We will also report to our engineer about the volume steps you mentioned and check whether we could improve this.
> It would be appreciated if you can share the review in https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-bluetooth-headphone-amplifier-btr1.22690/
> Thanks in advanced!
> Best regards



Sure, i'll do it now.


----------



## cleg

I'll just leave it here


----------



## zolom

Heared about BTR 3 in development,  supporing APTX HD. Does anyone know about its  other specs?  and  when is it due?

Thanks


----------



## rkw

zolom said:


> Heared about BTR 3 in development,  supporing APTX HD.


Where did you see this? Why would they skip BTR2?

Astell&Kern XB10 has aptX HD, and balanced (and SE) outputs. About twice the price of BTR1.


----------



## zolom

rkw said:


> Where did you see this? Why would they skip BTR2?
> 
> Astell&Kern XB10 has aptX HD, and balanced (and SE) outputs. About twice the price of BTR1.


Please have a look here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-5mm-audio-cable.855281/page-49#post-13786424


----------



## zolom (Oct 29, 2017)

The AK XB10 APTX-HD Bluetooth receiver has lousy battery life (less than 5 hours)

Also do have a look at EarStudio https://www.ear-studio.com/ which promises 14 hours battery life as well as SE & Balanced outputs and APTX-HD

It might be that Beyerdynamic will sell its Xelento Bluetooth adapter without the costly earbuds (see: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbre...high-end-in-ear-headphones-bluetooth-wireless


----------



## rkw

One more option that is not quite available yet (but seems to have started production) is Bluewave: https://www.bluewaveaudio.ca/. One distinguishing feature is an analog volume control.


----------



## zolom

rkw said:


> One more option that is not quite available yet (but seems to have started production) is Bluewave: https://www.bluewaveaudio.ca/. One distinguishing feature is an analog volume control.


Looks good.
The EarStudio got analog volume support as well, but the key attributes are the battery life (up to 14 hours), as well as the balanced output.


----------



## 0x6170

I discovered one annoyance with the BTR1. When you have it set up to be connected to two devices simultaneously, if you then lose connection to one of them, you get this repeated audio-double-beep notification from then on, until it re-connects to the lost device or you turn off/on the BTR1.

Simple use case: I have set up BTR1 to be connected to my iPhone and iPad. When I preparing to leave home, I turn on the BTR1, it then connects to the iPhone and iPad. Clip the BTR1 to my shirt, put-on winter jacket, start playing on the iPhone and then leave home. As soon as it looses connection to the iPad, it starts double-beeping. Then I have to turn off/on the BTR1 to stop it double-beeping which is annoying when the BTR1 is not easily reachable.

FiiO: is this behaviour (constant double-beeping) is by design? Is it possible to turn this off somehow?


----------



## rkw

zolom said:


> Looks good.
> The EarStudio got analog volume support as well, but the key attributes are the battery life (up to 14 hours), as well as the balanced output.


The Bluewave's rotary volume knob is appealing to me. However, both of these are crowd funded projects. Having been burned before, I'm willing now to wait until a product is truly, genuinely available and lives up to claims, even if the price is higher.


----------



## FiiO

0x6170 said:


> I discovered one annoyance with the BTR1. When you have it set up to be connected to two devices simultaneously, if you then lose connection to one of them, you get this repeated audio-double-beep notification from then on, until it re-connects to the lost device or you turn off/on the BTR1.
> 
> Simple use case: I have set up BTR1 to be connected to my iPhone and iPad. When I preparing to leave home, I turn on the BTR1, it then connects to the iPhone and iPad. Clip the BTR1 to my shirt, put-on winter jacket, start playing on the iPhone and then leave home. As soon as it looses connection to the iPad, it starts double-beeping. Then I have to turn off/on the BTR1 to stop it double-beeping which is annoying when the BTR1 is not easily reachable.
> 
> FiiO: is this behaviour (constant double-beeping) is by design? Is it possible to turn this off somehow?


Hi,
We tested just now. When one of the collected device is disconected, only once double-beeping would appear. Or this issue happen when walking back and forth?
Best regards


----------



## g33k

I had purchased the BTR1 over the weekend. While I liked it for its performance, I eventually decided to return it due to some niggling issues. I have analysed and reviewed the BTR1 on my blog, independent of other reviews and hope in doing so, I have brought in a new perspective. 

It is only after posting my review that I looked in to other reviews and thus came across Head-Fi. Feel free to re-purpose the review for the benefit of others but kindly link back to my blog as the original source.


----------



## infernix

g33k said:


> I had purchased the BTR1 over the weekend. While I liked it for its performance, I eventually decided to return it due to some niggling issues. I have analysed and reviewed the BTR1 on my blog, independent of other reviews and hope in doing so, I have brought in a new perspective.



You can't state in your review that _"Although my method might not be the most precise, I can confidently say that the latency is over 200ms."_ and not be aware of the fact that you need aptx-LL connectivity to get the latency down to the 40ms range. I feel it's a bit misleading to any readers, and i suggest you retest with aptx-ll capable equipment.


----------



## slackerpo

g33k said:


> I had purchased the BTR1 over the weekend. While I liked it for its performance, I eventually decided to return it due to some niggling issues. I have analysed and reviewed the BTR1 on my blog, independent of other reviews and hope in doing so, I have brought in a new perspective.
> 
> It is only after posting my review that I looked in to other reviews and thus came across Head-Fi. Feel free to re-purpose the review for the benefit of others but kindly link back to my blog as the original source.



it seems honest, although i think the antenna is near the headphone socket.


----------



## antdroid

I just got the BTR1 today from amazon and have been listening to it using my Essential Phone and it's pretty solid. I compared it to a TROND branded Bluetooth adapter which also supports 4.2 and AptX. The BTR1 sounds much more fuller and warm than the Trond. The Trond is about $25 less but there is a noticeable difference in sound.

I also compared to BTR1 to my Schiit Stack using a modded M1060 headphones and it's not anywhere near that quality and clarity, but it's quite serviceable for something on the go and bluetooth. I will say that the music is a tad bloated sounding but I think I can eq it with Poweramp.


----------



## g33k

infernix said:


> You can't state in your review that _"Although my method might not be the most precise, I can confidently say that the latency is over 200ms."_ and not be aware of the fact that you need aptx-LL connectivity to get the latency down to the 40ms range. I feel it's a bit misleading to any readers, and i suggest you retest with aptx-ll capable equipment.



You are right about that. I knew about the aptX-LL support but forgot to mention it completely. In fact, as I recollect, I tested it on the iPhone 7, so I was looking at standard Bluetooth 4.2 latency and not even the aptX one. The Android phone I used to test for aptX doesn't have low latency support, so even that wouldn't have given me the true picture. Since I returned the BTR1, I am afraid there is no way for me to test this further. However, I have updated my review to rectify this mistake. Thanks!



slackerpo said:


> it seems honest, although i think the antenna is near the headphone socket.



I only speculated that the antenna was located in the bottom section because of the plastic construction. Has this been confirmed by Fiio?


----------



## FiiO

g33k said:


> I only speculated that the antenna was located in the bottom section because of the plastic construction. Has this been confirmed by Fiio?


Hi,
Are there any questions with the antenna? We may need contact the engineer about that.
Best regards


----------



## Tstorey

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> We tested just now. When one of the collected device is disconected, only once double-beeping would appear. Or this issue happen when walking back and forth?
> Best regards



I’ve just picked up a BTR1 primarily to use on flights with my iPad and phone and can confirm the same continuous double beeping when one of the two devices is out of range. It’s only a minor annoyance and I simply disconnect the device I’m not using (IOS11 now allows that instead of “forget this device” that you had to do previously). Other than that, a nice little gadget.


----------



## FiiO

Tstorey said:


> I’ve just picked up a BTR1 primarily to use on flights with my iPad and phone and can confirm the same continuous double beeping when one of the two devices is out of range. It’s only a minor annoyance and I simply disconnect the device I’m not using (IOS11 now allows that instead of “forget this device” that you had to do previously). Other than that, a nice little gadget.


Hi, 
Really strange that we tested once again but the double beeping only appear once. Or something I missed? The music was playing in the one which was disconnected? Thanks in advanced!
Best regards


----------



## 0x6170

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> Really strange that we tested once again but the double beeping only appear once. Or something I missed? The music was playing in the one which was disconnected? Thanks in advanced!
> Best regards


No.
Scenario is like this:
- BTR1 is paired and connected to iPhone and iPad.
- Audio is playing from iPhone.
- BTR1 loses connection with iPad (looses as in gets out of Bluetooth wireless range)
- BTR1 starts double-beeping every ~15seconds indefinitely 
- When BTR1 restores connection with the iPad, double-beeping stops


----------



## Tstorey (Nov 4, 2017)

0x6170 said:


> No.
> Scenario is like this:
> - BTR1 is paired and connected to iPhone and iPad.
> - Audio is playing from iPhone.
> ...



That’s my exact experience also. Again, not the end of the world as I just ensure one or the other is disconnected when not in use.

For reference I had the same issue on the Trinity audio BT lanyard, when disconnected from one of the devices a constant double beeping.


----------



## Rhyzak

demond said:


> You can use it like this.


What is that headband cover?


----------



## zolom

Is there any new information regarding the BTR3 (in development)?
When is it expected?


----------



## JamesFiiO

zolom said:


> Is there any new information regarding the BTR3 (in development)?
> When is it expected?



too early to talk the ETA now.


----------



## TheoS53

Been testing the BTR1 over the last couple of days. Gotta tip my hat to @FiiO. The BTR1 is capable of producing really good sound quality for such a compact device. Been comparing it to the X1 2nd Gen and I gotta admit that I prefer the sound of the BTR1. It just sounds cleaner, more neutral. Where the X1 2nd Gen does sound fuller, the BTR1 just reminds me more of a clean "hi-fi" sound. Well done guys!


----------



## TheoS53

Maybe @FiiO or @JamesFiiO could help me out here.....

I really, reeeeaaally like the BTR1. But I'm trying to figure out just what the point of the device is. Since it connects via Bluetooth, you'd need to have your phone (or BT DAP) nearby anyways....so in what situation would the BTR1 be the better or more convenient device to use rather than just plugging the headphones directly into the source device?


----------



## Riaz78

TheoS53 said:


> Maybe @FiiO or @JamesFiiO could help me out here.....
> 
> I really, reeeeaaally like the BTR1. But I'm trying to figure out just what the point of the device is. Since it connects via Bluetooth, you'd need to have your phone (or BT DAP) nearby anyways....so in what situation would the BTR1 be the better or more convenient device to use rather than just plugging the headphones directly into the source device?



My work colleague has the BTR1 with Shure 535 and firstly, the sound quality gets enhanced a lot with them connected to his iPhone 6. I tried the BTR1 and 535s with my Samsung G8 and they sounded amazing! 

I also tried the BTR1 with my S8 and the out of the box Samsung/AKG IEMs and they absolutely improved the sound quality by at least a factor of 2 - not kidding! They brought my Spotify (extreme quality) music alive! Sure I was using the average out of the box headphones but it goes to show how much a DAC makes a difference and how much you can push these Samsung/AKG headphones.

I was very impressed.... and if the Sennheiser HD1 Free (Momentum Free) doesn't sound as good I will be looking for a wired IEM and BTR1 solution.

oh and secondly, my work colleague, like me, commute on UK trains/tubes. It is crazy busy in the mornings and evening so having a decent cable free audio solution helps immensely.

Cheers
Riaz


----------



## Tstorey

For me it’s about portability and convenience. I use it with my iPad on planes primarily to watch House of Cards (despite Spacey being a wrong ‘un I’m a late convert to it and am hooked). The sound is way better than direct via the headphone jack and I don’t need the volume at deafening levels either. Also when I sue the bathroom I don’t have to unplug and detangle.

Travelling through airports means I can also listen to music on my phone with the same convenience. (I don;t always have the same music on my DAP as I do on my phone).

In short it’s a convenient little thing. If I want serious music I’ll plug my CIEMs directly into my DAP but for convenience this is a pretty useful solution.


----------



## TheoS53

Riaz78 said:


> My work colleague has the BTR1 with Shure 535 and firstly, the sound quality gets enhanced a lot with them connected to his iPhone 6. I tried the BTR1 and 535s with my Samsung G8 and they sounded amazing!
> 
> I also tried the BTR1 with my S8 and the out of the box Samsung/AKG IEMs and they absolutely improved the sound quality by at least a factor of 2 - not kidding! They brought my Spotify (extreme quality) music alive! Sure I was using the average out of the box headphones but it goes to show how much a DAC makes a difference and how much you can push these Samsung/AKG headphones.
> 
> ...





Tstorey said:


> For me it’s about portability and convenience. I use it with my iPad on planes primarily to watch House of Cards (despite Spacey being a wrong ‘un I’m a late convert to it and am hooked). The sound is way better than direct via the headphone jack and I don’t need the volume at deafening levels either. Also when I sue the bathroom I don’t have to unplug and detangle.
> 
> Travelling through airports means I can also listen to music on my phone with the same convenience. (I don;t always have the same music on my DAP as I do on my phone).
> 
> In short it’s a convenient little thing. If I want serious music I’ll plug my CIEMs directly into my DAP but for convenience this is a pretty useful solution.



Thanks for the input. So, so far it seems you guys are pretty much in the same boat as I am. The BTR1 is a really cool little gadget, but there isn't a particular NEED that it fills. 

Actually, I can only really think of one scenario where the BTR1 makes total sense. If you're charging your iDevices (or another device for that matter), then the BTR1 will still allow you to listen to audio whilst moving about in a room and the other device stays put being charged. I'm desperately trying to make sense of the BTR1, lol


----------



## antdroid

TheoS53 said:


> Thanks for the input. So, so far it seems you guys are pretty much in the same boat as I am. The BTR1 is a really cool little gadget, but there isn't a particular NEED that it fills.
> 
> Actually, I can only really think of one scenario where the BTR1 makes total sense. If you're charging your iDevices (or another device for that matter), then the BTR1 will still allow you to listen to audio whilst moving about in a room and the other device stays put being charged. I'm desperately trying to make sense of the BTR1, lol



This is the exact reason. You can charge your devices that no longer have headphone jacks at the same time as you are listening to music. Plus, I dont really like any of the BT headphones I have and just throw them in a drawer or give them away. The only BT headphone I own that I actually enjoy are my Audio Technica S700BT headphones and they sound better when wired than the internal BT amp. This Fiio gives me the option to be "wireless" with good sound at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Brooko

TheoS53 said:


> Maybe @FiiO or @JamesFiiO could help me out here.....
> 
> I really, reeeeaaally like the BTR1. But I'm trying to figure out just what the point of the device is. Since it connects via Bluetooth, you'd need to have your phone (or BT DAP) nearby anyways....so in what situation would the BTR1 be the better or more convenient device to use rather than just plugging the headphones directly into the source device?



Hey Theo


Two things come to mind.  Later iPhones with no jack (solves that problem quite nicely).
Just the wireless thing.  EG when I'm walking, and have the iPhone sitting in my pocket, I clip the front to my shirt.  Easy access to controls + I never have to worry about snagging wires etc.
What FiiO need to come up with next are some short MMCX and 2 pin wires.  That would make the package complete


----------



## TheoS53

Brooko said:


> Hey Theo
> 
> 
> Two things come to mind.  Later iPhones with no jack (solves that problem quite nicely).
> ...



they've already got a short MMCX cable :-D http://www.fiio.net/en/products/70


----------



## antdroid

Brooko said:


> Hey Theo
> 
> 
> Two things come to mind.  Later iPhones with no jack (solves that problem quite nicely).
> ...



Fiio has been advertising this 2 ft (60cm) cable to go with their BTR1 
http://fiio.net/en/products/70


----------



## JW86 (Nov 13, 2017)

Ordered the BTR1 last week and noticed that it's only using SBC on my 6th gen iPod touch not AAC. Tried it on my 2011 Macbook Pro and the best I could get it to use is aptX, also tried the bluetooth devs tools to enable AAC still would only use aptX. I checked in Bluetooth Guidelines Validation app and it shows that the BTR1 does support AAC but I can not find a way to enable it.

EDIT: Checked an old pair of bluetooth headphones and they connect using AAC on both devices, so that's not the problem.


----------



## Brooko

TheoS53 said:


> they've already got a short MMCX cable :-D http://www.fiio.net/en/products/70





antdroid said:


> Fiio has been advertising this 2 ft (60cm) cable to go with their BTR1
> http://fiio.net/en/products/70



Thanks guys - did not realise. Looks ideal.  Now to find out where to source


----------



## demond

JW86 said:


> Ordered the BTR1 last week and noticed that it's only using SBC on my 6th gen iPod touch not AAC. Tried it on my 2011 Macbook Pro and the best I could get it to use is aptX, also tried the bluetooth devs tools to enable AAC still would only use aptX. I checked in Bluetooth Guidelines Validation app and it shows that the BTR1 does support AAC but I can not find a way to enable it.
> 
> EDIT: Checked an old pair of bluetooth headphones and they connect using AAC on both devices, so that's not the problem.


However, I confirmed that the AAC format could be played  on iPod touch.


----------



## JW86

demond said:


> However, I confirmed that the AAC format could be played  on iPod touch.



Which version of iOS? I'm on the latest and I can not figure out why it's not working.


----------



## tworule (Nov 14, 2017)

JW86 said:


> Ordered the BTR1 last week and noticed that it's only using SBC on my 6th gen iPod touch not AAC. Tried it on my 2011 Macbook Pro and the best I could get it to use is aptX, also tried the bluetooth devs tools to enable AAC still would only use aptX. I checked in Bluetooth Guidelines Validation app and it shows that the BTR1 does support AAC but I can not find a way to enable it.
> 
> EDIT: Checked an old pair of bluetooth headphones and they connect using AAC on both devices, so that's not the problem.


  I am thinking using btr1 with tidal hifi on iphone5s but this reviewer says; for iphone btr1 does not connect with aac (instead SBC) which seems not very fast connection.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B075YD83Y9


----------



## Amber Rain

Can you play hi-res music from an iPhone using the BTR1 natively (e.g. using Onkyo app to bluetooth)?


----------



## rkar

I'm having the same problem - use Apple music and it's still using SBC (instead of AAC). Confirmed using the guide here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/how...n-ios-device-and-bluetooth-headphones.835289/) How are you getting AAC to work?


----------



## rkar

demond said:


> However, I confirmed that the AAC format could be played  on iPod touch.


Hmm I tried several times, including a full reset. How are you checking AAC btw? I'm looking at the console log on a Mac: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/how...n-ios-device-and-bluetooth-headphones.835289/)


----------



## Ynot1

Do you suppose bluetooth uses adaptive modes depending on channel conditions? As the bluetooth standard supports backwards compatibility, there must be some decision making going on in the channel processing.


----------



## Matija Osrečki

How's the sound quality compared to FiiO A3?


----------



## TheoS53 (Nov 17, 2017)

Matija Osrečki said:


> How's the sound quality compared to FiiO A3?



That's pretty much an impossible question to answer. The BTR1 has both DAC and AMP circuitry, whereas the the A3 is just an amp...i.e you can compare the A3 to another amp, but not directly to a DAC/AMP product


----------



## Matija Osrečki

TheoS53 said:


> That's pretty much an impossible question to answer. The BTR1 has both DAC and AMP circuitry, whereas the the A3 is just an amp...i.e you can compare the A3 to another amp, but not directly to a DAC/AMP product


So is amp+dac combo superior to just the amp, or..?
I'm sorry but I'm kinda new to all of this


----------



## TheoS53

Matija Osrečki said:


> So is amp+dac combo superior to just the amp, or..?
> I'm sorry but I'm kinda new to all of this



Again, there's not really gonna be a clear cut answer. It depends on the product. If, for example, you were to connect something like an Oppo HA2 to a phone, and then use the A3 as an amp for the HA2, then the HA2+A3 stack would sound better and be way more powerful than the BTR1...but if you had a device that cannot accept an external DAC (an Android phone that doesn't have the HOST capability), then chances are that the BTR1 over Bluetooth would work out better than trying to connect the A3 to the phone's headphone output (since it wouldn't be a line output).

As in most cases, it depends on the specific scenario. You're asking for blanket answers. The only way to give you a proper answer is if you provide us with your intended usage


----------



## almostaudio

Is this compatible with PlayStation4 or Xbox 360?


----------



## waynes world

TheoS53 said:


> Maybe @FiiO or @JamesFiiO could help me out here.....
> 
> I really, reeeeaaally like the BTR1. But I'm trying to figure out just what the point of the device is. Since it connects via Bluetooth, you'd need to have your phone (or BT DAP) nearby anyways....so in what situation would the BTR1 be the better or more convenient device to use rather than just plugging the headphones directly into the source device?



For me:

(1) When watching youtube/tv on phone, it's nice not to have cables connected to phone (so that you can move around and away from the phone).

(2) Could also attach BTR1 to stereo (which might be across the room) and control via phone

(3) And like Brooko said: "Just the wireless thing. EG when I'm walking, and have the iPhone sitting in my pocket, I clip the front to my shirt. Easy access to controls + I never have to worry about snagging wires etc." It's also nice to be able to use the phone for other purposes (ie browsing, taking pictures etc) without having cables connected to it.

I think I want this gizmo!


----------



## JW86

Looks like they're looking into it http://www.fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42859&extra=page=1


----------



## FiiO (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## waynes world

FiiO said:


>



Hi FiiO! I'm in Canada. Where can I purchase the BTR1 for $50US? It's not on amazon.ca. It is on amazon.com for $50US but won't ship to Canada. I would buy it on aliexpress, but it is $69.99US there. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

Statements regarding the AAC support on the BTR1

Due to our mistakes on product description writing and inspecting, the AAC was falsely listed as a supported Bluetooth codec of the BTR1. After confirming with our QC department, it's concluded that as our application for using the AAC codec has not been finally approved, the AAC codec was disabled on the BTR1 during mass production. Even though the AAC codec was disabled, it will not affect the normal functionality and connection compatibility of the BTR1, please feel free to proceed with the purchase if you're interested in it. And if you have already bought the BTR1 and have any questions regarding this, please kindly contact our support by sending email to support@fiio.net.

As an International brand, FiiO always complies with the laws and regulations in different countries. Besides, we've always been a supporter of intellectual property and certificate authorization. So far we have won recognition from organizations like USB-IF, Bluetooth SIG, Apple MFi and pay the license fee of MP3, Thesycon Driver,Qualcomm aptX software actively. This kind of authorizations could not only protect the interest of all parties but also guarantee more reliable user experience for our customers.Though we might make mistakes, we've always been responsible for our product quality. Therefore, we will further improve our protection of intellectual property in the future.

If you have any further questions or advice, please feel free to contact our customer support. Your feedback and support has been a driving force to us. We will absorb the feedback from you and make more good products that could bring fun to you!


----------



## FiiO

waynes world said:


> Hi FiiO! I'm in Canada. Where can I purchase the BTR1 for $50US? It's not on amazon.ca. It is on amazon.com for $50US but won't ship to Canada. I would buy it on aliexpress, but it is $69.99US there. Please advise. Thanks!


Hi Waynes world, the stock of our sales agent in Canada may run out its stock , we will check with them soon . Please kindly wait.


----------



## rkar

FiiO said:


> Statements regarding the AAC support on the BTR1
> 
> Due to our mistakes on product description writing and inspecting, the AAC was falsely listed as a supported Bluetooth codec of the BTR1. After confirming with our QC department, it's concluded that as our application for using the AAC codec has not been finally approved, the AAC codec was disabled on the BTR1 during mass production. Even though the AAC codec was disabled, it will not affect the normal functionality and connection compatibility of the BTR1, please feel free to proceed with the purchase if you're interested in it. And if you have already bought the BTR1 and have any questions regarding this, please kindly contact our support by sending email to support@fiio.net.
> 
> ...



Any chance you can re-enable? It's honestly a deal-breaker for me since I'm on iOS.


----------



## Amber Rain

Hi Fiio, anyone else

I don't understand the AAC support  thing, is that a reference to AAC files on Apple or a streaming method?

Does it mean that it won't work with an iPhone or a Mac?

Most of my files on my iPhone are ALAC, would they work with the BTR1?

TIA

Amber Rain


----------



## waynes world

FiiO said:


> Hi Waynes world, the stock of our sales agent in Canada may run out its stock , we will check with them soon . Please kindly wait.



Thanks. Fwiw, I would be fine with buying it from your aliexpress store. Do you foresee the price there being changed to $49.99 like it is on amazon.com?


----------



## rkar

Amber Rain said:


> Hi Fiio, anyone else
> 
> I don't understand the AAC support  thing, is that a reference to AAC files on Apple or a streaming method?
> 
> ...



Think of it this way:

[iPhone/iPad has audio file in AAC] ==> <sends file over wireless> ==> [bluetooth digital codecs supported SBC/APTx/AAC] --> <convert Digital file to analog> ==> Headphones

So if the bluetooth receiver (BTR1 in this case) doesn't support AAC, the iOS device will re-encode the AAC file (apple music, etc) to SBC, which is a fallback codec supported. An analogy is: you're converting an AAC (lossy) file to MP3 again (lossy with lower bitrate). SBC is an old codec and despite sending files over a higher bitrate, the compression algorithm doesn't do a good job maintaining spatiality (sound stage?) and the highs sound a little metallic due to the compression artifacts.

If it supported AAC, you'd just get the raw file and the bluetooth receiver would decode the AAC (instead of the re-encoded SBC file) and convert that to an analog signal for your headphones. Hope that helps!


----------



## Amber Rain

@rkar

Thank you for the explanation. I'm in no rush, might see how this develops, or go for the Shure blu tooth lead...


----------



## 0x6170

FiiO said:


> Statements regarding the AAC support on the BTR1
> 
> Due to our mistakes on product description writing and inspecting, the AAC was falsely listed as a supported Bluetooth codec of the BTR1. After confirming with our QC department, it's concluded that as our application for using the AAC codec has not been finally approved, the AAC codec was disabled on the BTR1 during mass production. Even though the AAC codec was disabled, it will not affect the normal functionality and connection compatibility of the BTR1, please feel free to proceed with the purchase if you're interested in it. And if you have already bought the BTR1 and have any questions regarding this, please kindly contact our support by sending email to support@fiio.net.
> 
> ...



Yes, please, FiiO, give us a way to enable AAC support! Even my Airpods stream in AAC codec..


----------



## FiiO

waynes world said:


> Thanks. Fwiw, I would be fine with buying it from your aliexpress store. Do you foresee the price there being changed to $49.99 like it is on amazon.com?


Sorry, the priice on the Aliexpress can not changed , we suggest you to purchase the BTR1 from the local sales agent , which will be more convenient for you to get the fast service.


----------



## soundkist

This AAC debacle aside, really loving my BTR1; I use it pretty much daily at work, paired with my WM1A.  Quick question: is it possible aptX HD support can/will be added in the future?


----------



## 0x6170 (Nov 23, 2017)

What is even more strange, the Bluetooth chip, used inside the BTR1, supports all the major codecs: aptX, aptX Low Latency, SBC and AAC. And in the end we only get aptX and SBC. To me it seems like a waste of resources: under-used Bluetooth chip and at the same time the DAC (AK4376) is not fully utilised when streaming via iOS. At least make the firmware of BTR1 upgradable so that down the line, when you (FiiO) get the certification for other codecs, it would be possible to enable the features.. 
Such a shame. Somehow I feel deceived by purchasing BTR1..






Edit:
I guess you need to have an SPI programmer in order to be able to configure the CSRA64215 chip:

https://www.tinyosshop.com/index.php?route=information/news&news_id=42
https://bois083.wordpress.com/2016/10/08/playing-audio-files-with-csr8645-bluetooth-chip/

And I doubt that FiiO implemented the required serial interface via the micro-USB socket on the BTR1.. 

But in the chip ROM Configuration Tool there clearly is a possibility to enable all codecs..


----------



## JamesFiiO

we will contact the VLA ground who response for the licence of AAC and try to add it in BTR1 in the future , I am very sorry about this.


----------



## waynes world (Nov 24, 2017)

.


----------



## JW86

Fiio Support contacted me via email, stating that the BTR1 cannot be updated by firmware on the user's side.


----------



## 0x6170

I guess we have to wait for the BTR3 to include all the missing features of BTR1. Maybe that's why it will take 6 months for FiiO to release to market. All those certifications take time probably..


----------



## tworule

I just bought btr1 to use with my ios device...what a shame... :/ I already have bluetooth cables for my kz iems... I just thought it would be better to use btr1 !!


----------



## soundkist

Perhaps those of us who picked one of these up prior to this revelation could get on some kind of list for a future BTR3 discount?


----------



## Aundudel25

JW86 said:


> Fiio Support contacted me via email, stating that the BTR1 cannot be updated by firmware on the user's side.



Thanks for the info. Was going to pull the trigger but this is a big dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Brooko

I think the real question which should be asked is how audible are the differences (SBC vs apt-X or even AAC), and in a less than perfect environment, will you even notice?

Some may find this interesting - http://www.sereneaudio.com/blog/how-good-is-bluetooth-audio-at-its-best

The article is a little old now, but I think still valid.  I have the BTR1 and I think its perfectly OK - especially for non-critical listening.


----------



## JW86

apt-X sounds fine when I use it with my mac but iOS doesn't support it, so it falls back to SBC. SBC was okay with most songs but anything with heavy/complicated production I definitely noticed distortion and when I listened to the same song wired, with apt-X or with my old bluetooth headset with AAC the distortion wasn't there.


----------



## 0x6170

soundkist said:


> Perhaps those of us who picked one of these up prior to this revelation could get on some kind of list for a future BTR3 discount?


My hope would be that the BTR3 will include all the missing features of BTR1, and that their advertisements will be correct on that regard.


----------



## Ynot1

Like a balance output with more power.


----------



## rkw

Ynot1 said:


> Like a balance output with more power.


There is no claim of balanced output. In consumer electronics, TRRS normally refers to the ubiquitous TRRS CTIA not TRRS balanced. That said, given FiiO's product line and customer base, they should highlight more clearly that the jack is TRRS CTIA.


----------



## JohannLiebert

Does it with sensitive iems like shure846,akt8ie or andromeda?


----------



## JohannLiebert

Is it compatible with the playstation 4? Anyone tried?


----------



## waynes world (Dec 5, 2017)

I got my Fiio BTR1 this morning. I am beyond happy with it so far:
- inexpensive
- very small, but solid and well built, and has a clip on it
- nice controls
- using it with my S7 edge (exynos) in aptx mode I presume, listening to 16/44 flac files.. it sounds very good to my non-golden ears and sounds so close in quality compared to listening straight off of the phone that I'm very happy with it.
-  bluetooth connection is solid, no hiss that can hear, range is decent.
- amp is powerful enough for my needs and for most of my gear.
- everything I've tried so far off of it sounds great (graphene and seahf 150 earbuds, vmoda m100's, nighthawks etc)

I'll report back if I find any issues, but as of right now this is going into my "one of the best audio purchases I've made" category.

Thanks Fiio!


----------



## demond

waynes world said:


> I got my Fiio BTR1 this morning. I am beyond happy with it so far:
> - inexpensive
> - very small, but solid and well built, and has a clip on it
> - nice controls
> ...


I like the way you tell the truth, haha


----------



## waynes world

demond said:


> I like the way you tell the truth, haha



Well, it's "my" truth anyway!


----------



## slackerpo

i gonna have to do back to back comparisons but the btr1 pairs really well with c5d, Q1mkII and E12. 

great way to get rid of stacks


----------



## waynes world (Dec 6, 2017)

slackerpo said:


> i gonna have to do back to back comparisons but the btr1 pairs really well with c5d, Q1mkII and E12.
> 
> great way to get rid of stacks



I'm a bit confused by your post, but if by "pairs really well with", you really meant "_compares_ really well with", then I would instantly be un-confused!


----------



## slackerpo

waynes world said:


> It's good that the btr1 pairs well with them (I'll have to try with my E12). But pairing with the likes of the E12 seems to create, not get rid of, a stack?



what i meant was removing the cellphone from the stack equation


----------



## waynes world

slackerpo said:


> what i meant was removing the cellphone from the stack equation



Fyi, you quoted my original reply. I had edited it because I thought I figured out where my confusion lie, but I think I see now what you mean.


----------



## slackerpo

waynes world said:


> Fyi, you quoted my original reply. I had edited it because I thought I figured out where my confusion lie, but I think I see now what you mean.



noted.

yeah i think the best match would be with the c5d, everything sound really balanced. with the q1mkII maybe it gets a bit edgy, but you can get away with it by regulating gain. e12 might be the lesser match, although quite servicible imo.


----------



## waynes world

slackerpo said:


> noted.
> 
> yeah i think the best match would be with the c5d, everything sound really balanced. with the q1mkII maybe it gets a bit edgy, but you can get away with it by regulating gain. e12 might be the lesser match, although quite servicible imo.



Thanks.

What I'm quite pleased about is how much I am enjoying most of my gear straight out of the BTR1. _That_ makes for a pretty small stack lol!


----------



## slackerpo

waynes world said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What I'm quite pleased about is how much I am enjoying most of my gear straight out of the BTR1. _That_ makes for a pretty small stack lol!



#truedat

the KZs fly with it, the IM50 too

not so much with the P1 or IT03.


----------



## antdroid

I've been pairing my BTR1 with either a Q1 on the go or going in to the SMSL VA2 desktop amp at work if I'm using a more power-hungry headphone. It works quite well.


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> What I'm quite pleased about is how much I am enjoying most of my gear straight out of the BTR1. _That_ makes for a pretty small stack lol!



I was surprised by how happy I was listening to the 320ohm Zen 2.0's directly out of the BTR1. Prompted by all of this amping talk though, I thought I'd add in my B&H CC amp into the equation. Holy smokes it sounds good. So the BTR1 works very well on it's own, but can also work incredibly well with various amps (and given how small the BTR1 is, at least its a relatively small stack!)


----------



## antdroid (Dec 6, 2017)

waynes world said:


> I was surprised by how happy I was listening to the 320ohm Zen 2.0's directly out of the BTR1. Prompted by all of this amping talk though, I thought I'd add in my B&H CC amp into the equation. Holy smokes it sounds good. So the BTR1 works very well on it's own, but can also work incredibly well with various amps (and given how small the BTR1 is, at least its a relatively small stack!)


Yea. I tried it on its own first and was pretty happy with it, but it just wasn't doing some of my planar headphones justice. I have a pair of Sines at work with the VA2 amp, and decided to try that combo out and it was way beyond my expectations for bluetooth audio. I'm pretty happy with this combination, though I just picked the AP60 II DAP that can also stream BT from your device besides just playing directly out and has a slightly more featured AK DAC (4452), so there are now a couple streaming options hehe.


----------



## waynes world

antdroid said:


> Yea. I tried it on its own first and was pretty happy with it, but it just wasn't doing some of my planar headphones justice. I have a pair of Sines at work with the VA2 amp, and decided to try that combo out and it was way beyond my expectations for bluetooth audio. I'm pretty happy with this combination, though I just picked the AP60 II DAP that can also stream BT from your device besides just playing directly out and has a slightly more featured AK DAC (4452), so there are now a couple streaming options hehe.



Does the AP60 receive in APTX? I I was all set to get the Cayin N3, but it doesn't receive in APTX, so I waffled. While waffling, I found the BTR1 that ends up satisfying my requirements very nicely (although if the N3 received in APTX, I'd still strongly consider getting it).


----------



## TheoS53

waynes world said:


> Does the AP60 receive in APTX? I I was all set to get the Cayin N3, but it doesn't receive in APTX, so I waffled. While waffling, I found the BTR1 that ends up satisfying my requirements very nicely (although if the N3 received in APTX, I'd still strongly consider getting it).



Yes, it seems the AP60 II does support 2-way AptX, and I believe the Shanling M1 and M2s do as well.


----------



## antdroid

waynes world said:


> Does the AP60 receive in APTX? I I was all set to get the Cayin N3, but it doesn't receive in APTX, so I waffled. While waffling, I found the BTR1 that ends up satisfying my requirements very nicely (although if the N3 received in APTX, I'd still strongly consider getting it).



As TheoS53 mentioned, it does work as BT both ways, and USB DAC both ways. I found the BTR1 more reliable so far, but it could also be my smartphone. I'm using the new Essential phone with the beta of Android Oreo which has known BT connection issues. I've just noticed it more so when using the AP60 II than the BTR1. Both are great devices. The Fiio is very well worth the price (and it's much cheaper than the DAP of course).


----------



## waynes world

This is in the marketing literature:



> After connecting the BTR1 to iOS devices and some Android devices, you can check how much battery is left in it. For instance, when paired with an iPhone, you can check the amount of battery remaining in the BTR1 under its own special widget.



I have a S7 edge (android), and I couldn't find anywhere to view the BTR1's battery level, so I looked on google play. There are a few "bluetooth battery indicator" apps there. I tried out the BatON app and it seems to be working nicely. An added bonus is that the app is also showing me the battery level of some of my other bluetooth devices as well (such as August EP650 headphones), so that's cool.


----------



## slackerpo

waynes world said:


> This is in the marketing literature:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a S7 edge (android), and I couldn't find anywhere to view the BTR1's battery level, so I looked on google play. There are a few "bluetooth battery indicator" apps there. I tried out the BatON app and it seems to be working nicely. An added bonus is that the app is also showing me the battery level of some of my other bluetooth devices as well (such as August EP650 headphones), so that's cool.



ive only gotten the battery indicator icon on my nexus 6p with the latest oreo update this week. though i remember a friend having it in his v20 with android 7 well beyond a month ago.


----------



## waynes world (Dec 8, 2017)

slackerpo said:


> ive only gotten the battery indicator icon on my nexus 6p with the latest oreo update this week. though i remember a friend having it in his v20 with android 7 well beyond a month ago.



Interesting. I am on 7.0 and just now did an update, but it's still at 7.0, and no bluetooth battery indicators anywhere. So for now the BatON app will be handy for me.

One strange thing I am now noticing though is that the BTR1's battery percentage as reported by BatON isn't going lower than 60% even though I am quite certain that it is lower (it does show as lower for my other devices). So I don't know what's going on there and hopefully I see a solution.

Edit: it went down to 40%, so it appears to be working. It's great being able to see the battery% for battery management


----------



## soundkist

waynes world said:


> One strange thing I am now noticing though is that the BTR1's battery percentage as reported by BatON isn't going lower than 60% even though I am quite certain that it is lower (it does show as lower for my other devices). So I don't know what's going on there and hopefully I see a solution.
> 
> Edit: it went down to 40%, so it appears to be working. It's great being able to see the battery% for battery management



My experience has been it only displays in 20% increments (e.g., 100%, 80%, 60%, etc...).  Regardless, a fantastic feature indeed!  I'm on iOS, btw.


----------



## waynes world

soundkist said:


> My experience has been it only displays in 20% increments (e.g., 100%, 80%, 60%, etc...).  Regardless, a fantastic feature indeed!  I'm on iOS, btw.



Thanks. Yes, that's what I'm seeing as well, but that's definitely fine.


----------



## demond

Yes, the battery remainder display accuracy is really only 20%. So is a lot of Bluetooth adapters at the moment.


----------



## m4rkw

If anyone is using the BTR1 with SE535s I'd be grateful if you could post your real-world battery life with it, eg continuous listening at a normal listening volume. I'm currently using the Shure BT1 cable and despite its many flaws, battery life is amazing. It's rated to 8 hours but I consistently get more than 12 out of it. I've got a BTR1 on order from amazon and am hoping to get similar battery life.. maybe the SE535s being high sensitivity don't draw that much power? Fingers crossed.


----------



## antdroid

m4rkw said:


> If anyone is using the BTR1 with SE535s I'd be grateful if you could post your real-world battery life with it, eg continuous listening at a normal listening volume. I'm currently using the Shure BT1 cable and despite its many flaws, battery life is amazing. It's rated to 8 hours but I consistently get more than 12 out of it. I've got a BTR1 on order from amazon and am hoping to get similar battery life.. maybe the SE535s being high sensitivity don't draw that much power? Fingers crossed.



I have gotten 6ish hours using planar magnetic over ear headphones, which you know, drain power. But most of the time i have the unit plugged in at my desk so thats based off recollection of two times.


----------



## Amitl

Hi,
Pardon my noobness.
How does the btr1 compare to dragonfly black, sound quality wise?
Obviously the Dragonfly should sound better, but considering the fact i use mostly 150$ worth iems, should i notice any noticeable differences?
Now i just plug my earphones straight to my sony z3 compact phone, but i was thinking of improving things.
Thanx


----------



## slackerpo (Dec 13, 2017)

Amitl said:


> Hi,
> Pardon my noobness.
> How does the btr1 compare to dragonfly black, sound quality wise?
> Obviously the Dragonfly should sound better, but considering the fact i use mostly 150$ worth iems, should i notice any noticeable differences?
> ...



having both, ill go for the fiio everytime.


----------



## waynes world

slackerpo said:


> having both, ill got for the fiio everytime.



For sound quality alone? If so, that's pretty good then.


----------



## m4rkw

slackerpo said:


> having both, ill got for the fiio everytime.



Which codec are you using with it?  Lack of AAC stopped me getting one.


----------



## slackerpo

Amitl said:


> Hi,
> Pardon my noobness.
> How does the btr1 compare to dragonfly black, sound quality wise?
> Obviously the Dragonfly should sound better, but considering the fact i use mostly 150$ worth iems, should i notice any noticeable differences?
> ...





m4rkw said:


> Which codec are you using with it?  Lack of AAC stopped me getting one.



strangely enough, i use TIDAL both in android and in windows with the BTR1 with no issue what so ever. and as far as i know, TIDAL works with AAC.

tested too with windows and foobar with, flac, mp3 and 24bit flac with absolutely no issue (foobar does the downscaling with hi res as far i know)

im getting delivered the XB10 in a couple of minutes, so ill be comparing both back to back.


----------



## waynes world

slackerpo said:


> strangely enough, i use TIDAL both in android and in windows with the BTR1 with no issue what so ever. and as far as i know, TIDAL works with AAC.
> 
> tested too with windows and foobar with, flac, mp3 and 24bit flac with absolutely no issue (foobar does the downscaling with hi res as far i know)
> 
> im getting delivered the XB10 in a couple of minutes, so ill be comparing both back to back.



Your phone/btr1 combo anyway is probably using aptx. Your comparison with the XB10 will be very interesting.


----------



## slackerpo

waynes world said:


> Your phone/btr1 combo anyway is probably using aptx. Your comparison with the XB10 will be very interesting.



my nexus 6p shouldnt have aptx, although oreo supports it... xb10 just arrived. will be doing testing for a week, and comeback with yall.


----------



## Amitl

Just to be clear, you guys are saying the fiio sounds better than the dragonfly?


----------



## soundkist (Dec 13, 2017)

slackerpo said:


> strangely enough, i use TIDAL both in android and in windows with the BTR1 with no issue what so ever. and as far as i know, TIDAL works with AAC.




Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it was revealed a few pages back in the thread the BTR1 does not support AAC--only SBC and aptX.



Amitl said:


> Just to be clear, you guys are saying the fiio sounds better than the dragonfly?



I had a Dragonfly Red some time ago; take this with a massive grain of salt because I don't have them side by side to compare, but I wanna say I pretty definitively think the DF was better, both in power/driving ability and sound.  Although, the DF not being a BT device, I'm not sure how fair a comparison is between the two.


----------



## slackerpo

Amitl said:


> Just to be clear, you guys are saying the fiio sounds better than the dragonfly?



that would be for debate. but as for personal use, right know, the fiio serves me better. it is more a service issue, than a SQ statement.



soundkist said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it was revealed a few pages back in the thread the BTR1 does not support AAC--only SBC and aptX.
> 
> I had a Dragonfly Red some time ago; take this with a massive grain of salt because I don't have them side by side to compare, but I wanna say I pretty definitively think the DF was better, both in power/driving ability and sound.  Although, the DF not being a BT device, I'm not sure how fair a comparison is between the two.



yeah it would seem than apple users are having problems with that. 

but like i said i havent had any issues using TIDAL (which im pretty confident uses AAC) with windows and android.


----------



## Brooko

If I'm reading specs right, BTR1 can't decode AAC - so its either aptX or SBC.


----------



## waynes world

slackerpo said:


> that would be for debate. but as for personal use, right know, the fiio serves me better. it is more a service issue, than a SQ statement.



Thanks - that clears things up. I think the btr1's SQ is great, but I'd be surprised if it's better than the DFBlack.

[QUOT]yeah it would seem than apple users are having problems with that.

but like i said i havent had any issues using TIDAL (which im pretty confident uses AAC) with windows and android.[/QUOTE]

Brooko's right. I'm pretty sure that it's irrelevant what Tidal uses to get to your phone, because your android phone will send off to the btr1 using either APTX or SBC (depending on your phone), or if from an iphone, using SBC (because the btr1 doesn't decode ACC).


----------



## slackerpo

waynes world said:


> Brooko's right. I'm pretty sure that it's irrelevant what Tidal uses to get to your phone, because your android phone will send off to the btr1 using either APTX or SBC (depending on your phone), or if from an iphone, using SBC (because the btr1 doesn't decode ACC).



makes sense


----------



## Gee Simpson

I have the S7 Edge (Exynos) and have been using it on its own but I'm interested in getting a portable Amp/DAC for it. I'm looking at spending £100 max. I've been looking at this Fiio BTR1, Dragonfly Black and the Fiio Q1/Q1 mk II. Which I will pair with the Ibasso IT01 which I will be purchasing when they're in stock. I'm not sure if I will even need one for those but I have read that the IT01 scales well depending on the source.


----------



## waynes world

Gee Simpson said:


> I have the S7 Edge (Exynos) and have been using it on its own but I'm interested in getting a portable Amp/DAC for it. I'm looking at spending £100 max. I've been looking at this Fiio BTR1, Dragonfly Black and the Fiio Q1/Q1 mk II. Which I will pair with the Ibasso IT01 which I will be purchasing when they're in stock. I'm not sure if I will even need one for those but I have read that the IT01 scales well depending on the source.



I also have the S7 edge exynos. It depends on your needs, but these are the main things that I like about the BTR1 over the others:

(1) Bluetooth receiver (aptx). This means that the btr1 is not connected via cable to the phone. The btr1 is very small and has a clip. It's great having it clipped somewhere/anywhere, and (a) NOT having it connected to my phone via a cable and (b) not having my headphone cables connected directly to my phone. I use my phone for a lot of various functions, and I like having it untethered.

(2) Inexpensive.

The SQ is quite good as well. But if you are looking for even better SQ, and you don't mind stacking with your phone, then the others probably are the way to go.


----------



## antdroid

Gee Simpson said:


> I have the S7 Edge (Exynos) and have been using it on its own but I'm interested in getting a portable Amp/DAC for it. I'm looking at spending £100 max. I've been looking at this Fiio BTR1, Dragonfly Black and the Fiio Q1/Q1 mk II. Which I will pair with the Ibasso IT01 which I will be purchasing when they're in stock. I'm not sure if I will even need one for those but I have read that the IT01 scales well depending on the source.



I have BTR1 and Q1 (v1). I haven't been using either lately as I've gotten a dedicated DAP that can do what both do already (Cayin N3) but the BTR1 is very good on it's own for ear buds/iems and a great deal of headphones. I had been actually using the BTR1 WITH the Q1 together, for a wireless portable solution that gives the BTR1 more power for my planar magnetic headphones and this was a great combination. The BTR1 is handy as a wireless solution with really good sound quality over bluetooth. It works even better if you can afford to use it with a dedicated amp.

BTR1 is slightly warmer than the Q1 and less finicky because bluetooth (surprisingly) is easier to use with a cell phone than a usb-DAC in my experience but this depends on your phone too.


----------



## waynes world

antdroid said:


> I have BTR1 and Q1 (v1). I haven't been using either lately as I've gotten a dedicated DAP that can do what both do already (Cayin N3) but the BTR1 is very good on it's own for ear buds/iems and a great deal of headphones. I had been actually using the BTR1 WITH the Q1 together, for a wireless portable solution that gives the BTR1 more power for my planar magnetic headphones and this was a great combination. The BTR1 is handy as a wireless solution with really good sound quality over bluetooth. It works even better if you can afford to use it with a dedicated amp.



The N3 does not receive in aptx whereas the btr1 does. Has that made any difference to you? (I ask because that was one of the reasons I held off on getting the N3). Actually, it probably wouldn't make much of a difference for you unless you were streaming lossless music to your N3, which you may not be doing.



> BTR1 is slightly warmer than the Q1 and less finicky because bluetooth (surprisingly) is easier to use with a cell phone than a usb-DAC in my experience but this depends on your phone too.



Btr1 is definitely less finicky. I have a zuperdac that I previously was connecting to my S7 edge. First of all, it was a drag having to plug it in and unplug it (tight connection!). But even with that tight connection, when I'd bump the cable, sometimes the dac would be momentarily disconnected, and I'd have to go through the process of connecting it again. And keeping the zuperdac physically stacked/attached to the phone was a drag as well. BTR1 for the win!


----------



## antdroid (Dec 15, 2017)

waynes world said:


> The N3 does not receive in aptx whereas the btr1 does. Has that made any difference to you? (I ask because that was one of the reasons I held off on getting the N3). Actually, it probably wouldn't make much of a difference for you unless you were streaming lossless music to your N3, which you may not be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Btr1 is definitely less finicky. I have a zuperdac that I previously was connecting to my S7 edge. First of all, it was a drag having to plug it in and unplug it (tight connection!). But even with that tight connection, when I'd bump the cable, sometimes the dac would be momentarily disconnected, and I'd have to go through the process of connecting it again. And keeping the zuperdac physically stacked/attached to the phone was a drag as well. BTR1 for the win!



Currently my phone does not support AptX (yet - should next week though!) so its not a big deal, BUT the Cayin N3 should support Apt-X. It says so in the specifications,and highly promoted that it supports it. There's also a menu option to enable Apt-X. I stream Flac and spotify extreme.

EDIT: question - perhaps its only Apt-X Transmit and not apt-x receive?

EDIT2: Nevermind, I found the thread where you asked this question and scrolled through it. It does look like its a one way apt-x. Oh well, I should do some comparisons when my phone enables Apt-X in the next Oreo beta and see if I can actually hear the difference. I guess I can try the Cayin N3 to BTR1 using AptX and phone to BTR1 using SBC and see if theres a difference.


----------



## antdroid

waynes world said:


> The N3 does not receive in aptx whereas the btr1 does. Has that made any difference to you? (I ask because that was one of the reasons I held off on getting the N3). Actually, it probably wouldn't make much of a difference for you unless you were streaming lossless music to your N3, which you may not be doing.



Just tried bluetooth from phone using SBC to BTR1 and bluetooth from N3 using AptX to BTR1. Played the same song, in FLAC, and there is a slight noticeable difference in sound. The SBC was a tad more mid-bloated and just a small amount less detail. The AptX one was more detailed and a little better instrument separation. I guess the BTR1 stays for AptX streaming.


----------



## waynes world

antdroid said:


> Just tried bluetooth from phone using SBC to BTR1 and bluetooth from N3 using AptX to BTR1. Played the same song, in FLAC, and there is a slight noticeable difference in sound. The SBC was a tad more mid-bloated and just a small amount less detail. The AptX one was more detailed and a little better instrument separation. I guess the BTR1 stays for AptX streaming.



Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Brooko

Now try the same in a truly portable environment (background noise etc) 

I was pleasantly surprised how good the sound quality was using SBC in conjunction with the iPhone SE.  I didn't notice any real difference in a truly portable situation  (eg walking down the street) - but the ability to use any of my higher end IEMs in a Bluetooth setting was pretty cool.

I just wish the BTR1 at least had aac standard decoding.  Would make it almost perfect for my uses.


----------



## waynes world

Brooko said:


> Now try the same in a truly portable environment (background noise etc)
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised how good the sound quality was using SBC in conjunction with the iPhone SE.  I didn't notice any real difference in a truly portable situation  (eg walking down the street) - but the ability to use any of my higher end IEMs in a Bluetooth setting was pretty cool.
> 
> I just wish the BTR1 at least had aac standard decoding.  Would make it almost perfect for my uses.



The obvious solution is to dump your iphone! 

But yes, the lack of ACC is a bit of a bummer for apple users.


----------



## Brooko

Not happening . IPhone SE is one of the best devices I have. Very linear and perfect as a transport.


----------



## Ynot1

If I'm not mistaken AAC is more than just file format, which is supported by apple. And I find it difficult to believe you can separate aptx and aac when they are both handled by the same chip anyway. Unfortunately the chip maker did not include an indicator as to what it is using at any given point. The best guess would be by evaluating the sound quality by ear. My bluetooth headphone vfree from many years ago does aptx and aac. But my only way to prove they are working is by listening by ear.


----------



## Brooko

In Bluetooth world it is file format and codec. The biggest thing for Apple users is that there is no transcoding - whereas without it (AAC) there needs to be conversion in order to be transmitted. I’d be refer the native transmission. That being said though - for primarily portable use SBC seems to be pretty acceptable.


----------



## antdroid

Brooko said:


> Now try the same in a truly portable environment (background noise etc)



Hahah very true. I did my testing in a quiet office environment. 

That said, I just inadvertently gave my BTR1 away. Fiance just came up to me and asked if I have a spare iPod Shuffle so she can use for working out. I said, yes but I left it at work. She's like oh, can you get it for me. I'm like sigh... how about you use this bluetooth adapter for now and we can pick it up monday? I hand her a cheap $10 bluetooth adapter which is still 4.2 and has Apt-X (she uses iPhone 7+ so doesnt really matter anyway). She's basically says, "meh." Then, because I dont really want to go into work even though I''m probably going to have to anyway for real work, I said, well you could try this: pulling out my BTR1 from my bag. She''s like oooh whats that? So I explain to her it's also a bluetooth adapter and it's got some fancy gizmos inside of it that makes it sound pretty good and then demonstrated to her how it works. She reaally like the size, shape and the clip for working out. So she's like, "well, I'll take that, thanks! Can you get me one too?"

Sigh, so there goes my BTR1. The good news, she found out I bought something without her knowing and didn't care. The bad news, she really liked the phantom purchase and hijacked it from me.


----------



## slackerpo

antdroid said:


> Hahah very true. I did my testing in a quiet office environment.
> 
> That said, I just inadvertently gave my BTR1 away. Fiance just came up to me and asked if I have a spare iPod Shuffle so she can use for working out. I said, yes but I left it at work. She's like oh, can you get it for me. I'm like sigh... how about you use this bluetooth adapter for now and we can pick it up monday? I hand her a cheap $10 bluetooth adapter which is still 4.2 and has Apt-X (she uses iPhone 7+ so doesnt really matter anyway). She's basically says, "meh." Then, because I dont really want to go into work even though I''m probably going to have to anyway for real work, I said, well you could try this: pulling out my BTR1 from my bag. She''s like oooh whats that? So I explain to her it's also a bluetooth adapter and it's got some fancy gizmos inside of it that makes it sound pretty good and then demonstrated to her how it works. She reaally like the size, shape and the clip for working out. So she's like, "well, I'll take that, thanks! Can you get me one too?"
> 
> Sigh, so there goes my BTR1. The good news, she found out I bought something without her knowing and didn't care. The bad news, she really liked the phantom purchase and hijacked it from me.



awesome


----------



## FiiO

antdroid said:


> Hahah very true. I did my testing in a quiet office environment.
> 
> That said, I just inadvertently gave my BTR1 away. Fiance just came up to me and asked if I have a spare iPod Shuffle so she can use for working out. I said, yes but I left it at work. She's like oh, can you get it for me. I'm like sigh... how about you use this bluetooth adapter for now and we can pick it up monday? I hand her a cheap $10 bluetooth adapter which is still 4.2 and has Apt-X (she uses iPhone 7+ so doesnt really matter anyway). She's basically says, "meh." Then, because I dont really want to go into work even though I''m probably going to have to anyway for real work, I said, well you could try this: pulling out my BTR1 from my bag. She''s like oooh whats that? So I explain to her it's also a bluetooth adapter and it's got some fancy gizmos inside of it that makes it sound pretty good and then demonstrated to her how it works. She reaally like the size, shape and the clip for working out. So she's like, "well, I'll take that, thanks! Can you get me one too?"
> 
> Sigh, so there goes my BTR1. The good news, she found out I bought something without her knowing and didn't care. The bad news, she really liked the phantom purchase and hijacked it from me.


----------



## JesvsR

Hey guys¡¡ One question

I'm planning to buy the BTR1 for my iPad Mini 4, and I'm reading that the Fiio has issues with AAC. I'm going to use the BTR1 mainly for Google Music (For FLACs I already have the Zishan Z2). Am I going to have any problem??

Thanks in advance¡¡


----------



## waynes world

JesvsR said:


> Hey guys¡¡ One question
> 
> I'm planning to buy the BTR1 for my iPad Mini 4, and I'm reading that the Fiio has issues with AAC. I'm going to use the BTR1 mainly for Google Music (For FLACs I already have the Zishan Z2). Am I going to have any problem??
> Thanks in advance¡¡



I assume that the Ipad Mini 4 has support for SBC and ACC. If so, then it should work, but because the BTR1 doesn't support ACC, SBC will be used instead. This may or may not be a problem for you based on various factors: your ears, bitrate of your streams, your environment, if you are watching videos (latency) etc.

If you are not familiar with the differences between SBC, ACC, APTX etc, then some potentially useful articles are here:
http://theheadphonelist.com/wireless-fidelity-making-sense-bluetooth-headphone-technology/
https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/sbc-aptx-which-bluetooth-codec-is-the-best


----------



## JesvsR

waynes world said:


> I assume that the Ipad Mini 4 has support for SBC and ACC. If so, then it should work, but because the BTR1 doesn't support ACC, SBC will be used instead. This may or may not be a problem for you based on various factors: your ears, bitrate of your streams, your environment, if you are watching videos (latency) etc.
> 
> If you are not familiar with the differences between SBC, ACC, APTX etc, then some potentially useful articles are here:
> http://theheadphonelist.com/wireless-fidelity-making-sense-bluetooth-headphone-technology/
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/sbc-aptx-which-bluetooth-codec-is-the-best



Thanks for the quick answer¡¡
If you confirm that the SQ is good enough, I think I will pick the BTR1 for Christmas... hehe


----------



## waynes world

JesvsR said:


> Thanks for the quick answer¡¡
> If you confirm that the SQ is good enough, I think I will pick the BTR1 for Christmas... hehe



My phone is a Samsung S7, and it supports APTX (which the BTR1 also supports). To me the SQ is great. And the connectivity (ie range and lack of dropouts) is really good as well. So I am very happy with it.

I honestly don't know if I would be able to easily tell the difference between APTX and SBC. Maybe I would notice it, or maybe it wouldn't be very material (it would also depend on whether streaming cd quality files, or 320kbps etc). Psychologically though I like knowing that I'm using APTX.

My guess is that the SQ using SBC would be good enough for you though (although latency might be a problem if watching videos?). Most apple users that I've read from seem to be pretty happy with the SQ. In fact, quite a few reviews on amazon and other places were proclaiming how great the SQ was, but that was BEFORE it was known that the BTR1 doesn't support ACC. So that tells you something.


----------



## JesvsR

waynes world said:


> My phone is a Samsung S7, and it supports APTX (which the BTR1 also supports). To me the SQ is great. And the connectivity (ie range and lack of dropouts) is really good as well. So I am very happy with it.
> 
> I honestly don't know if I would be able to easily tell the difference between APTX and SBC. Maybe I would notice it, or maybe it wouldn't be very material (it would also depend on whether streaming cd quality files, or 320kbps etc). Psychologically though I like knowing that I'm using APTX.
> 
> My guess is that the SQ using SBC would be good enough for you though (although latency might be a problem if watching videos?). Most apple users that I've read from seem to be pretty happy with the SQ. In fact, quite a few reviews on amazon and other places were proclaiming how great the SQ was, but that was BEFORE it was known that the BTR1 doesn't support ACC. So that tells you something.



You are convincing me more and more... 
In Spain I can buy it at 50€, perfect prize
Anyone has tried the famous AirLink??


----------



## Amitl

Mr. Waynes World,
How does the sq compare to your galaxy S7 3.5mm jack? Is it an upgrade?
I'm talking in ear earphones.
Thnx


----------



## rG-tom

Hi all,

I've currently got a FiiO E17 that I use with my Galaxy S8 via USB with my RHA T10i IEMs (I know their sound profile isn't to everyone's taste but i find them very pleasant to listen to, way preferable to my Triple.Fi10s). I'm a little fed up of the extra wires and bulk that this DAC/Amp combo introduces but the S8 cannot remotely drive these IEMs properly, despite only being 16ohm. 

Has anyone here used an E17 and a BTR1? How do they compare? Will the BTR1 be capable of driving these IEMs as well as the e17 can or will I need to look at the Astell and Kern XB10?

For reference, whilst the sound quality is much improved from my iPad air 2 compared to the Samsung, it's still a long way off the quality of the e17 so if the BTR1 is "only" as good as an iphone or S7 then it's going to fall way short of my expectations.


----------



## waynes world

rG-tom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've currently got a FiiO E17 that I use with my Galaxy S8 via USB with my RHA T10i IEMs (I know their sound profile isn't to everyone's taste but i find them very pleasant to listen to, way preferable to my Triple.Fi10s). I'm a little fed up of the extra wires and bulk that this DAC/Amp combo introduces but the S8 cannot remotely drive these IEMs properly, despite only being 16ohm.
> 
> ...



At least with the S7, the exynos version is supposed to sound quite a bit better than the US snapdragon version. Is that the same with the S8? If so, which version do you have?

I have the S7 exynos version. Using the Samsung Music app with the "adapt sound" feature turned off, it sounds boring, and I wouldn't use it. But with the "adapt sound" feature turned on, the sound comes alive and sounds quite good to me.

I don't listen to iems very much anymore, but thought that I would drag out the 'ol Havi B3's out of the drawer. They are fairly hard to drive, but the S7 is getting them to more than sufficient volume for me. Listening to Radiohead's Decks Dark and it sounds great. 

Now for the BTR1 in aptx mode... yup, sounds better. Darker background. Better instrument separation, and layering and imaging. Definitely and upgrade to my ears. 

While I'm at it, I thought I'd try the same song using the S7 and UAPP app with the Zuperdac (the combo that I used before getting fed up with cables/bulk etc). The zuperdac combo sounds better, but  another factor is that the song is 24/48 which the zuperdac handles, whereas the BTR1 in aptx mode is probably at something more like 16/44. I'm not sure if that would make a relevant difference, or if my ears would be able to pick it up, but I should have used a lower bitrate version of the song. Still, it's close enough for my ears, and the BTR1 sounds very good to me, so I am very happy to forego the cables to my phone and enjoy the sound coming out of the BTR1.

Ymmv!


----------



## waynes world

Hi @Amitl, see my post above.


----------



## Amitl

Thanx a lot very helpful!


----------



## Amber Rain

Hi

Thanks @WaynesWorld for the link to the articles, very interesting and informative. So if I've got this right Apple can't support lossless Bluetooth transmission?

I've pretty much discounted the Shire RMCE BT cable, due to issues with the volume of voice announcements and hissing (according to the thread on here) and price. 

As I'd be using a BT Receiver with an iPhone 6 (my DAPs don't do Bluetooth!), can anyone with an apple phone / computer comment on the SQ from the Fiio BTR1, given that it is transcoded using SBC (does this make any discernible difference at all over AAC)? I would probably only be using Bluetooth whilst out walking the dog and it wouldn't get _that_ much use anyway - or am I better just to stick with wired?

I use Shure SE535 which I use with My DAPs and either 425/215 or Soundmagic E10 when out and about  / dog walking.

Thanks


----------



## waynes world

Amber Rain said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks @WaynesWorld for the link to the articles, very interesting and informative. So if I've got this right Apple can't support lossless Bluetooth transmission?



I'm not sure if ACC is lossless or not (I should read that article lol). But it's better than SBC. The BTR1 doesn't support ACC, so SBC it is for apple users.



> I've pretty much discounted the Shire RMCE BT cable, due to issues with the volume of voice announcements and hissing (according to the thread on here) and price.



That's another thing I like about the BTR1: if it hisses, I can't hear it. Also, the notifications are not obnoxious at all. Basically I don't have any gripes with it.



> As I'd be using a BT Receiver with an iPhone 6 (my DAPs don't do Bluetooth!), can anyone with an apple phone / computer comment on the SQ from the Fiio BTR1, given that it is transcoded using SBC (does this make any discernible difference at all over AAC)? I would probably only be using Bluetooth whilst out walking the dog and it wouldn't get _that_ much use anyway - or am I better just to stick with wired?
> 
> I use Shure SE535 which I use with My DAPs and either 425/215 or Soundmagic E10 when out and about  / dog walking.
> 
> Thanks



I'm also interested in what other iphone users say, but given your requirements, my guess is that you would be happy enough with the SQ of BTR1 in SBC mode, and with the BTR1 in general (I say this also taking into consideration it's relatively low price).


----------



## rG-tom

waynes world said:


> At least with the S7, the exynos version is supposed to sound quite a bit better than the US snapdragon version. Is that the same with the S8? If so, which version do you have?
> 
> I have the S7 exynos version. Using the Samsung Music app with the "adapt sound" feature turned off, it sounds boring, and I wouldn't use it. But with the "adapt sound" feature turned on, the sound comes alive and sounds quite good to me.
> 
> ...



Thanks! might try and find somewhere i can have a play with one.

I do have an exynos s8 but it's a UK model, which has the ridiculous EU volume limit on it. Even with that said it sounds quite muddy compared to the e17 too. Will play a little bit with adapt sound though see if that helps.

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## slackerpo (Dec 22, 2017)

waynes world said:


> Thanks - that clears things up. I think the btr1's SQ is great, but I'd be surprised if it's better than the DFBlack.



my friend lend me his faithfull A/B box, and i did a quick comparison between the BTR1 and DFB. Just as i expected, they are both pretty similar, with the BTR1 having just a tad bit more bass emphasis than the DFB. didnt mesure the volume matching, but i think it was quite decent. just used the IT03 as it is my main in ear monitor.

im not saying what is the best SQ, as that is something for personal tastes. but if you ask me, the DFB is going on sale, and the BTR1 is sticking around.

nothing whatsoever in perceptible audible differences between a flac file with the BTR1, and the same song via streaming.

ps. we did some testing and we were able to identify the xb10 from the BTR1 (volumematched by ear), on A/B testing with streaming services (tidal and spotify).

we were actually kinda shocked that we were able to do it.


----------



## waynes world

slackerpo said:


> my friend lend me his faithfull A/B box, and i did a quick comparison between the BTR1 and DFB. Just as i expected, they are both pretty similar, with the BTR1 having just a tad bit more bass emphasis than the DFB. didnt mesure the volume matching, but i think it was quite decent. just used the IT03 as it is my main in ear monitor.
> 
> im not saying what is the best SQ, as that is something for personal tastes. but if you ask me, the DFB is going on sale, and the BTR1 is sticking around.
> 
> no diference whatsoever in perceptible audible differences between a flac file with the BTR1, and the same song via streaming.



Once again, very interesting. Thanks.



> ps. we did some testing and we were able to identify the xb10 from the BTR1 (volumematched by ear), on A/B testing with streaming services (tidal and spotify).
> 
> we were actually kinda shocked that we were able to do it.



Please elaborate! Thanks.


----------



## Amber Rain

Thanks for the response and feedback.

The article said AAC streaming was 'about' 250kbps, which I presume would be the 256 kbps of the Apple/iTunes downloads  and therefore, of course, lossy. Unfortunately Apple doesn't believe in Hi-Res music, but also more unfortunately not even CD quality.

I'm not in any rush to go wireless, might wait to see how things develop.


----------



## rG-tom

slackerpo said:


> .
> 
> ps. we did some testing and we were able to identify the xb10 from the BTR1 (volumematched by ear), on A/B testing with streaming services (tidal and spotify).
> 
> we were actually kinda shocked that we were able to do it.



Would you say the xb10 is worth the double/triple price tag?

Thanks

Tom.


----------



## slackerpo (Dec 22, 2017)

waynes world said:


> Please elaborate! Thanks.



they sound very similar too. the xb10 has slighty more defined highs and mids, than the BTR1. it gave it away on the a/b tests at list for me.



rG-tom said:


> Would you say the xb10 is worth the double/triple price tag?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom.



not double nor triple. at 99 usd on amazon, i think its ok though for a confortable balance out.

the BTR1 is way easier to operate imo, and the connection is way more constant with the fiio.

was not able do identify diferences between aptx, aptx, or just regular bluetooth. different players made more of an impact than the codec on SQ.


----------



## waynes world

Thanks @slackerpo


----------



## Gee Simpson

slackerpo said:


> my friend lend me his faithfull A/B box, and i did a quick comparison between the BTR1 and DFB. Just as i expected, they are both pretty similar, with the BTR1 having just a tad bit more bass emphasis than the DFB. didnt mesure the volume matching, but i think it was quite decent. just used the IT03 as it is my main in ear monitor.
> 
> im not saying what is the best SQ, as that is something for personal tastes. but if you ask me, the DFB is going on sale, and the BTR1 is sticking around.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. I was considering this or the DFB, so that's good to know. I may just go for the BTR1 then.


----------



## slackerpo

Gee Simpson said:


> Thanks for that. I was considering this or the DFB, so that's good to know. I may just go for the BTR1 then.



i most certainly would second that call


----------



## rG-tom (Dec 23, 2017)

slackerpo said:


> they sound very similar too. the xb10 has slighty more defined highs and mids, than the BTR1. it gave it away on the a/b tests at list for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I’m in the uk and the btr1 is £55 vs £150 for the xb10.

Amazon.com will ship the btr1 for £49 and the xb10 for £96 so brings the gap down to double instead of triple.

I presume either will drive RHA T10is louder than comfortable ? For things like movies, is the xb10 better due to the low latency aspect of APTX-HD or does it make no difference?

For reference I’ll acrually be using it for commuting which will be on loud underground trains etc and whilst mostly music I’ll watch a few movies etc too.

Really wish I could find a comprehensive comparison !

Thanks again

Tom.


----------



## slackerpo

rG-tom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I’m in the uk and the btr1 is £55 vs £150 for the xb10.
> 
> ...



i think the connection stability should be the number one priority. in that regard, the btr1 is superior to the xb10.

if you are able to relinquish a few glitches here and there for balance out and moar power, the the xb10 should serve you well.

alhtough i cannot stress enough, at list for me, how crucial is to have an uninterrupted listening experience. that is why if i would have to choose, i would take the btr1.

just as an example i was not able to listen to the xb10 (due to unbearable clipping during playback)  in front of my living room rig, i use bluetooth mouse and keyboard. i had to turn them off, and turn the computer's bluetooth off too, to be able to get a solid connection (cellphone to xb10).

while with the btr1 i had no connection interference issues whatsoever.


----------



## rG-tom

slackerpo said:


> i think the connection stability should be the number one priority. in that regard, the btr1 is superior to the xb10.
> 
> if you are able to relinquish a few glitches here and there for balance out and moar power, the the xb10 should serve you well.
> 
> ...




I do wonder if that’s all xb10s or if yours is faulty ! No reviews mention this :s


----------



## slackerpo

would caracterize it as faulty


----------



## gohminghui88

I just bought fiio q1 m2, waiting for it to deliver this week. 

I am also thinking of buying btr1 in future to replace my sony bt receiver as it has amp and dac, as well as aptx.


----------



## beercanchicken

With efficient headphones, I'm a big BT dongle fan rather than dedicated BT headphones.  Does anyone think this will this power MSR7s well enough?


----------



## slackerpo

beercanchicken said:


> With efficient headphones, I'm a big BT dongle fan rather than dedicated BT headphones.  Does anyone think this will this power MSR7s well enough?



yeah i would think so


----------



## Amitl

XB10 on accessoryjack.com now for 75$.
Add the signal issues that were mentioned here earlier, and you sense a weird smell!


----------



## slackerpo

Amitl said:


> XB10 on accessoryjack.com now for 75$.
> Add the signal issues that were mentioned here earlier, and you sense a weird smell!



please note that my experience was supported by evidence of proximity interference. if there is no near interference from adjacent bt devices, the unit works very good.


----------



## waynes world

slackerpo said:


> please note that my experience was supported by evidence of proximity interference. if there is no near interference from adjacent bt devices, the unit works very good.



Probably the XB10's SQ is very good. One minor yet important thing though that I like about the BTR1 is the proper clip. You clip it on, and it stays where you clip it. I'm not sure that I would trust the XB10's clip so much.


----------



## slackerpo (Dec 28, 2017)

waynes world said:


> Probably the XB10's SQ is very good. One minor yet important thing though that I like about the BTR1 is the proper clip. You clip it on, and it stays where you clip it. I'm not sure that I would trust the XB10's clip so much.



indeed. ive been using the xb10 mostly amped by an external device, and the clip is not oriented in favor of the 3.5 for connection with an external receiver. wich has been kinda of a pain in the ass. in the other hand, the btr1 is better thought in this regard.

it is quite clear the xb10 was thought of and design, to be used as an standalone device, only with a second utility usecase for BT receiver for vehicules.

the btr1 though, is the more versatile device


----------



## rG-tom (Dec 28, 2017)

managed to order a BTR1 for £33 so will see if it does what I want it to, now HK sellers are passing on the lower price internationally I'll get an XB10 if it doesn't! As said before my baseline for quality is the fiio E17, and I suppose it's just too dissimilar for anyone to have bothered making a comparison. If either can get close to the e17 SQ then I'll be happy. I have no interest in using a BTR1 AND an amplifier, I want an all-in-one.


----------



## slackerpo

rG-tom said:


> managed to order a BTR1 for £33 so will see if it does what I want it to, now HK sellers are passing on the lower price internationally I'll get an XB10 if it doesn't! As said before my baseline for quality is the fiio E17, and I suppose it's just too dissimilar for anyone to have bothered making a comparison. If either can get close to the e17 SQ then I'll be happy. I have no interest in using a BTR1 AND an amplifier, I want an all-in-one.



i'd owned the e17 several years back, and tested the e17k too.

the detail level of the xb10 is superior to the 2 of them.


----------



## rG-tom (Dec 28, 2017)

slackerpo said:


> i'd owned the e17 several years back, and tested the e17k too.
> 
> the detail level of the xb10 is superior to the 2 of them.



Thanks! Where does the btr1 fit into the mix?


XB10 > FiiO E17 > BTR1?

XB10 > BTR1 > E17?


----------



## slackerpo

rG-tom said:


> What about the btr1?
> 
> 
> XB10 > FiiO E17 > BTR1?
> ...



not shure mathematical symbolism is the most acurate way to represent sound qualia.

i would say though i would probably choose the xb10 and btr1 over the e17

and the btr1 vs the e17k would be more of a personal preference thing.

as a personal choice the btr1 is a more portable and practical use case, than the e17k in early 2018.


----------



## rG-tom

Thanks. I do mean purely for sound quality alone and ability to drive headphones well, not portability or form factor etc.

I've ordered both, will keep whichever i prefer and sell the other.

Thanks!


----------



## slackerpo (Dec 28, 2017)

rG-tom said:


> Thanks. I do mean purely for sound quality alone and ability to drive headphones well, not portability or form factor etc.
> 
> I've ordered both, will keep whichever i prefer and sell the other.
> 
> Thanks!



 i think that is the best strategy to decide wich is "better" choice for ones personal use. get them both and decide. looking forward to your final veredict.


----------



## Gee Simpson

I'm also looking forward to your verdict. I'm considering this as well as a few others. This appeals to me more though as it means less cables and bulk. I'm considering whether I need it to power my IT01 or if I should just leave it altogether as the iBasso IT01 sounds great even powered solely from my S7 Edge (Exynos). @waynes world how big a difference is there between the S7 Edge vs S7 Edge + BTR1? The IT01 is very easy to drive, it's only 16 ohm.


----------



## rG-tom

Gee Simpson said:


> I'm also looking forward to your verdict. I'm considering this as well as a few others. This appeals to me more though as it means less cables and bulk. I'm considering whether I need it to power my IT01 or if I should just leave it altogether as the iBasso IT01 sounds great even powered solely from my S7 Edge (Exynos). @waynes world how big a difference is there between the S7 Edge vs S7 Edge + BTR1? The IT01 is very easy to drive, it's only 16 ohm.



Gee, is your S7 EU or non-EU? I have an EU exynos s8 and it really can't drive my RHA t10i


----------



## Gee Simpson

rG-tom said:


> Gee, is your S7 EU or non-EU? I have an EU exynos s8 and it really can't drive my RHA t10i



EU with the UK volume limiter. It drives my new IT01 fine but I'm wondering whether the BTR1 would make a big difference or not. Apparently the IT01 scales well with more power. Where did you find the BTR1 for £33 from?


----------



## waynes world

Gee Simpson said:


> I'm also looking forward to your verdict. I'm considering this as well as a few others. This appeals to me more though as it means less cables and bulk. I'm considering whether I need it to power my IT01 or if I should just leave it altogether as the iBasso IT01 sounds great even powered solely from my S7 Edge (Exynos). @waynes world how big a difference is there between the S7 Edge vs S7 Edge + BTR1? The IT01 is very easy to drive, it's only 16 ohm.



It's a bit hard to compare because I use the "adapt sound" feature with the S7 Edge exynos, whereas there is no cheating with the BTR1. I enjoy both, but my ears are easy to please LOL. Having said that, the BTR1 is the more accurate of the two, and I think is better. I've had no problems driving any of the gear I've tried so far with either, but I will try some harder to drive stuff later. But the BTR1 should have no problem with the IT01's. To sum it up, I just use the BTR1 now instead of the S7 due to how good the BTR1 sounds to me, and due to the convenience factor of having my phone free of cables.


----------



## Gee Simpson

waynes world said:


> It's a bit hard to compare because I use the "adapt sound" feature with the S7 Edge exynos, whereas there is no cheating with the BTR1. I enjoy both, but my ears are easy to please LOL. Having said that, the BTR1 is the more accurate of the two, and I think is better. I've had no problems driving any of the gear I've tried so far with either, but I will try some harder to drive stuff later. But the BTR1 should have no problem with the IT01's. To sum it up, I just use the BTR1 now instead of the S7 due to how good the BTR1 sounds to me, and due to the convenience factor of having my phone free of cables.



Thanks. I also use the 'adapt sound' feature and it works well for me, it definitely improves the sound.


----------



## Cal N

waynes world said:


> It's a bit hard to compare because I use the "adapt sound" feature with the S7 Edge exynos, whereas there is no cheating with the BTR1. I enjoy both, but my ears are easy to please LOL. Having said that, the BTR1 is the more accurate of the two, and I think is better. I've had no problems driving any of the gear I've tried so far with either, but I will try some harder to drive stuff later. But the BTR1 should have no problem with the IT01's. To sum it up, I just use the BTR1 now instead of the S7 due to how good the BTR1 sounds to me, and due to the convenience factor of having my phone free of cables.



Totally agree. Im using s7 edge and it improve the sound quite drastically for me in my opinion. Tested with my daily iem: nuforce edc from massdrop and it changes the dynamic of the music. It became so much louder, more clarity and tighter bass. Tested with other in ears as well.. soul sl49, akg from s8 and akg k375. All of them just sound so much better.


----------



## waynes world

Cal N said:


> Totally agree. Im using s7 edge and it improve the sound quite drastically for me in my opinion. Tested with my daily iem: nuforce edc from massdrop and it changes the dynamic of the music. It became so much louder, more clarity and tighter bass. Tested with other in ears as well.. soul sl49, akg from s8 and akg k375. All of them just sound so much better.



Glad the BTR1 is working so well for you.

I'm curious though, is your S7 the snapdragon variant? I ask because that would probably explain why you hear such an improvement with the BTR1.


----------



## Cal N

waynes world said:


> Glad the BTR1 is working so well for you.
> 
> I'm curious though, is your S7 the snapdragon variant? I ask because that would probably explain why you hear such an improvement with the BTR1.



Hi. Mine is the eynox version. Perhaps i came from using iphone previously, felt that s7 audio output straight from jack is lacking in volume so much. In fact, i just tried the btr1 with my s7 edge side by side comparison with iphone x with jack adaptor (using same songs). Btr1 still sound slightly better than the iphone x.


----------



## waynes world

Cal N said:


> Hi. Mine is the eynox version. Perhaps i came from using iphone previously, felt that s7 audio output straight from jack is lacking in volume so much. In fact, i just tried the btr1 with my s7 edge side by side comparison with iphone x with jack adaptor (using same songs). Btr1 still sound slightly better than the iphone x.



Thanks. One last question OT question lol: Do you use the "adapt sound" feature with your S7 exynos? That improves SQ quite a bit IMO.


----------



## Cal N

Cal N said:


> Hi. Mine is the eynox version. Perhaps i came from using iphone previously, felt that s7 audio output straight from jack is lacking in volume so much. In fact, i just tried the btr1 with my s7 edge side by side comparison with iphone x with jack adaptor (using same songs). Btr1 still sound slightly better than the iphone x.



Btw, im using spotify downloaded in max quality for referenc


waynes world said:


> Thanks. One last question OT question lol: Do you use the "adapt sound" feature with your S7 exynos? That improves SQ quite a bit IMO.



Yes i did. It sure improves SQ but still quite far behind iphone. Eg. I have to turn the volume of s7 to 75% or higher to get the desired volume and clarity.. whereas iphone x i just need 40-50%. without btrx, it sound slighty muffled/laid back too on s7 edge.


----------



## Cal N

Cal N said:


> Btw, im using spotify downloaded in max quality for referenc
> 
> 
> Yes i did. It sure improves SQ but still quite far behind iphone. Eg. I have to turn the volume of s7 to 75% or higher to get the desired volume and clarity.. whereas iphone x i just need 40-50%. without btrx, it sound slighty muffled/laid back too on s7 edge.



Btw, double tap on the round button of the btrx put it into wide surround mode which further expand the soundstage. Good for mobile gaming/videos.


----------



## rG-tom

https://www.advancedmp3players.co.u...15151.html?amp3sid=qujrmui0015kku68l16nh60cn6

Out of stock but still allows you to order it with the boxing15 code


----------



## Amber Rain

Thanks, I've ordered using the discount. At £34 worth a punt, as it looks like I'm not going to get a high quality wireless option with an iPhone anyway.


----------



## Cal N (Dec 29, 2017)

Amber Rain said:


> Thanks, I've ordered using the discount. At £34 worth a punt, as it looks like I'm not going to get a high quality wireless option with an iPhone anyway.



I have tried with Iphone X. For me, it sound almost the same with using BTR1 or straight through lightning port. 
It does not have that kind of drastic differences as from my S7 Edge.
I Believed the BTR1 does not support AAC. But nontheless, good as a wireless option for your wired IEMs. Enjoy! 

================================================================================
Post #93 of 221




*FiiO*
*
Sponsor: FiiO
*
*Joined: *Jul 30, 2008
*Location: *Guanzhou,China
*Posts: *3,091
*Likes: *1,145

Statements regarding the AAC support on the BTR1

Due to our mistakes on product description writing and inspecting, the AAC was falsely listed as a supported Bluetooth codec of the BTR1. After confirming with our QC department, it's concluded that as our application for using the AAC codec has not been finally approved, the AAC codec was disabled on the BTR1 during mass production. Even though the AAC codec was disabled, it will not affect the normal functionality and connection compatibility of the BTR1, please feel free to proceed with the purchase if you're interested in it. And if you have already bought the BTR1 and have any questions regarding this, please kindly contact our support by sending email to support@fiio.net.

=================================================================================


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> It's a bit hard to compare because I use the "adapt sound" feature with the S7 Edge exynos, whereas there is no cheating with the BTR1. I enjoy both, but my ears are easy to please LOL. Having said that, the BTR1 is the more accurate of the two, and I think is better. I've had no problems driving any of the gear I've tried so far with either, but I will try some harder to drive stuff later. But the BTR1 should have no problem with the IT01's. To sum it up, I just use the BTR1 now instead of the S7 due to how good the BTR1 sounds to me, and due to the convenience factor of having my phone free of cables.





Gee Simpson said:


> Thanks. I also use the 'adapt sound' feature and it works well for me, it definitely improves the sound.





Cal N said:


> Yes i did. It sure improves SQ but still quite far behind iphone. Eg. I have to turn the volume of s7 to 75% or higher to get the desired volume and clarity.. whereas iphone x i just need 40-50%. without btrx, it sound slighty muffled/laid back too on s7 edge.



Fwiw, I didn't think the S7's "adapt sound" feature affected the BTR1, but I just checked again, and it indeed does. 

So now I've gone from loving the BTR1 to _really_ loving the BTR1 (with adapt sound enabled). Very cool.


----------



## Gee Simpson

rG-tom said:


> https://www.advancedmp3players.co.u...15151.html?amp3sid=qujrmui0015kku68l16nh60cn6
> 
> Out of stock but still allows you to order it with the boxing15 code



Nice one, thanks.  

I'm going to have to jump on it for that price


----------



## Gee Simpson

Bought it earlier for £34 which is excellent. Hopefully it arrives next week as that's when it will be back in stock. What's the sound signature like on this?


----------



## mimmo69

Hi all.
I bought a BTR1 for my ATH-MSR7. The source is a Galaxy S6 with spotify at maximum quality.
i'm very happy with it.
I'd like to know, if someone can compare, if the differences with Fiio Q1M2 or Topping Nx2s are so much to suggest the change.
I like so much the freedom from wires, but i want to be sure to spend correctly my money to have the best result about SQ.
Not so much important the power, as the SQ.

Sorry for my english and thanks to you all for the important informations you share.

I wish you an happy new year!


----------



## Triakel (Dec 31, 2017)

My BTR1 arrived yesterday. So far, so good!

I bought it to pair with my Pixel 2 as an alternative to using the audio dongle. The BTR1 sound quality is very nice ... clean, not too bright, not too bassy. Plenty of amplification for a lower-impedance headphone.

Spotify streams at "extreme quality" are very enjoyable, and sound particularly good. MP3s, in general, seem a bit muddy and I haven't figured out why (possibly due to conversion for BT?). Some very low hiss/interference noticed before starting music. I can walk around the first floor of my house and not lose signal when unit is clipped to my shirt, but receiver seems to need a clear path (I hugged my wife and lost signal momentarily). I might comment more when I've had a chance to use this unit when out and about, exercising, separated by longer distances from source, different file types, etc.

All in all, a big step up from a typical smartphone headphone jack, and very convenient to use. Lacks the depth of my computer's soundcard, but I bought this for casual use. Seems leagues better than my old E06 Fujiyama.

I'm pleasantly surprised for the price.

EDIT: Earlier, I wrote that my se215s sounded muddier than usual using the BTR1. I went back and listened with the se215s, ie80 and Amperior (same tracks), and this is not the case. I think what I'm noticing is that most tracks on Spotify at "extreme quality" sound better than my MP3s encoded at or near same resolution (LAME). I am not technical enough to account for this. Could be my ears today, the quality of the encodings, the BT conversion, or that the amp/DAC is good enough to reveal things I wasn't hearing when listening to these tracks on my old smartphone. What puzzles me is that the differences seem greater than when I listen on my ASUS STX, which is pretty decent as consumer/prosumer soundcards go.


----------



## slackerpo

mimmo69 said:


> Hi all.
> I bought a BTR1 for my ATH-MSR7. The source is a Galaxy S6 with spotify at maximum quality.
> i'm very happy with it.
> I'd like to know, if someone can compare, if the differences with Fiio Q1M2 or Topping Nx2s are so much to suggest the change.
> ...



i think you shouldnt have to choose between the two. whats better, you can have them both. imo the btr1 paired with the q1mk2 is an amazing kindawireless setup to rejoice upon.


----------



## mimmo69

slackerpo said:


> i think you shouldnt have to choose between the two. whats better, you can have them both. imo the btr1 paired with the q1mk2 is an amazing kindawireless setup to rejoice upon.


Are you saying that i've to buy the Q1M2 too and connect it to the BTR1?
in that case the Q1MK2 will be only an amplifier?
I assume you are only eliminate the wires. Is it right?


----------



## slackerpo

mimmo69 said:


> Are you saying that i've to buy the Q1M2 too and connect it to the BTR1?
> in that case the Q1MK2 will be only an amplifier?
> I assume you are only eliminate the wires. Is it right?



correct. you free your phone. but you still have to deal with wires to the q1mk2 plus the btr1 connected to the amp.

although i can see how the btr1 can be enough for most people. the q1mk2 brings more space, depth, and bass at list for my setup.


----------



## mimmo69 (Dec 31, 2017)

If q1mk2 is better thab btr1, it could be better to have only it..
Or not?


----------



## waynes world (Dec 31, 2017)

mimmo69 said:


> If q1mk2 is better thab btr1, it could be better to have only it..
> Or not?



Well, the BTR1 is a bluetooth dac/amp, whereas the q1mk2 is not.

It would be nice if the BTR1 alone handles your MSR7's to your satisfaction so that you don't have to stack it with an amp. I have a few smallish amps that I could stack with the BTR1.  I'm sure that the combos would sound great (and now I want to try them!). But for me, the beautiful thing about the BTR1 is how small and convenient it is (yet it still sounds great).


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 1, 2018)

What's the sound signature of the BTR1, neutral?


----------



## mimmo69

waynes world said:


> It would be nice if the BTR1 alone handles your MSR7's to your satisfaction



Well, i was using my smartphone with only some common headphones, so to have BTR1 + MSR7 is already a great step ahead. But 'cause i'm improving my system, i'd like to make the right choise.
I tried BTR1 + Fiio A3 or Topping NX1s. The first combination was very similar to the BTR1 stand alone; the second one was more powerful. The sound signature was the same thanks to the DAC section of BTR1.
My questio is, now, if the DAC section of Fiio Q1MK2 or Topping NX2s could be better. In that case i can give back the BTR1.



waynes world said:


> I'm sure that the combos would sound great (and now I want to try them!).


I'm curious to know your impressions


----------



## mimmo69

Gee Simpson said:


> What the sound signature of the BTR1, neutral?


I'd like to found a frequency response graphic, but i think i can say it's neutral with a little enphasys on low frequency.


----------



## Gee Simpson

mimmo69 said:


> I'd like to found a frequency response graphic, but i think i can say it's neutral with a little enphasys on low frequency.



Thanks


----------



## mimmo69

demond said:


> *Bluetooth Headphone Amplifier - BTR1*


Hi @demond. Could you please post a frequency response graphic of the BTR1?
Thanks.


----------



## FiiO

mimmo69 said:


> Hi @demond. Could you please post a frequency response graphic of the BTR1?
> Thanks.


Dear friend,

We would share the frequency response graphic of the BTR1 later.

Best regards


----------



## rG-tom

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We would share the frequency response graphic of the BTR1 later.
> 
> Best regards



Hello! 

How does the BTR3 compare to the BTR1? Is it a better, more powerful version or just a newer version with APTXHD etc?


----------



## wisernova

demond said:


> You can view the power of the BTR1 in the Widget.



using my newly acquired BTR1 with a Fiio F3 when I am outside and a Grado S125e at home. I do pair that to my Nokia 8 having Oreo. However, I am unable to get BTR1 battery status in phone. Any idea how to enable it? I have seen that the BTR1 status is available only on some Android phones? Why? What is required ?


----------



## mimmo69

wisernova said:


> using my newly acquired BTR1 with a Fiio F3 when I am outside and a Grado S125e at home. I do pair that to my Nokia 8 having Oreo. However, I am unable to get BTR1 battery status in phone. Any idea how to enable it? I have seen that the BTR1 status is available only on some Android phones? Why? What is required ?


I solved with THIS


----------



## waynes world

mimmo69 said:


> I solved with THIS



Yup, I use the BatON app as well. Funny thing is, it stops working with the BTR1 after a while, whereas it continues to work with my other bluetooth headphones. I think that I uninstalled and re-installed it once and got it working again for a bit.


----------



## wisernova

Thanks !


----------



## FiiO

wisernova said:


> using my newly acquired BTR1 with a Fiio F3 when I am outside and a Grado S125e at home. I do pair that to my Nokia 8 having Oreo. However, I am unable to get BTR1 battery status in phone. Any idea how to enable it? I have seen that the BTR1 status is available only on some Android phones? Why? What is required ?


Dear friend,

For iPhone (iOS): You can view the power of the BTR1 in the Widget.
For Android phone: some mobile phone(for example: Xiaomi6, Xiaomi MIX ): You can view the battery bar icon from the status bar.

Or you may use some software recommended by other users.

Best regards


----------



## wisernova

waynes world said:


> Yup, I use the BatON app as well. Funny thing is, it stops working with the BTR1 after a while, whereas it continues to work with my other bluetooth headphones. I think that I uninstalled and re-installed it once and got it working again for a bit.



BatON works nice. Thanks !


----------



## eckndu

can we get a BTR"2" with the same internal and just a massive battery, in an iphone 5 sized body? and a slider to HOLD so no accident control in the pocket. pretty please!!!


----------



## soundkist

eckndu said:


> can we get a BTR"2" with the same internal and just a massive battery, in an iphone 5 sized body? and a slider to HOLD so no accident control in the pocket. pretty please!!!



Looks like the next evolution will be BTR"3":

http://bbs.fiio.net/note/showNoteContent.do?id=201711161722429391511

As a Sony platform user, the LDAC support is a *serious* game changer--well done, Fiio!


----------



## slackerpo

soundkist said:


> Looks like the next evolution will be BTR"3":
> 
> http://bbs.fiio.net/note/showNoteContent.do?id=201711161722429391511
> 
> As a Sony platform user, the LDAC support is a *serious* game changer--well done, Fiio!



is it confirmed bluetooth 5.0 on the device?


----------



## subtec

soundkist said:


> Looks like the next evolution will be BTR"3":
> 
> http://bbs.fiio.net/note/showNoteContent.do?id=201711161722429391511
> 
> As a Sony platform user, the LDAC support is a *serious* game changer--well done, Fiio!


8 hours battery life again... a bit short for my needs. Would prefer at least in the 12-16 hour range. This looks about the size of the Earstudio, and they managed to fit in a 350mAh battery for a claimed 14 hour runtime.


----------



## Researcher

I am just wondering when V2 of BTR will be released. just imagine it with BT 5.0 and AAC support


----------



## bodopopa

i was wondering if this would work as a car bluetooth device. I have an aux in and i would plug this via a short 2.5 mm cable and stream music from the phone. Any thoughts on streaming tidal or apple music with this?


----------



## soundkist (Jan 7, 2018)

subtec said:


> 8 hours battery life again... a bit short for my needs. Would prefer at least in the 12-16 hour range. This looks about the size of the Earstudio, and they managed to fit in a 350mAh battery for a claimed 14 hour runtime.



I'm pretty happy with the 8-ish I'm getting from my BTR1 (gets me through a work day!), but 14 would be pretty awesome.  Perhaps the Earstudio outputs less power, and that is why they can get the longer runtime?  I dunno--totally guessing; I have a hard time believing you'll get 14 in balanced.  The BTR1 not offering that feature, I guess it's a moot point, anyway. 




slackerpo said:


> is it confirmed bluetooth 5.0 on the device?



No idea, sorry--just happened upon that link using le google.


----------



## slackerpo

bodopopa said:


> i was wondering if this would work as a car bluetooth device. I have an aux in and i would plug this via a short 2.5 mm cable and stream music from the phone. Any thoughts on streaming tidal or apple music with this?



ive tested it as a bt receiver for car audio it works great, you would only need a handy micro usb around, in case batery dies. it is 3.5mm though.



Researcher said:


> I am just wondering when V2 of BTR will be released. just imagine it with BT 5.0 and AAC support



The BTR3 is V2 of the BTR1


----------



## subtec

soundkist said:


> I'm pretty happy with the 8-ish I'm getting from my BTR1 (gets me through a work day!), but 14 would be pretty awesome.  Perhaps the Earstudio outputs less power, and that is why they can get the longer runtime?  I dunno--totally guessing; I have a hard time believing you'll get 14 in balanced.  The BTR1 not offering that feature, I guess it's a moot point, anyway.


For me the benefit of longer battery life isn't hypothetical: my current BT headphones (Audio Technicas) are also rated for 8 hours runtime, and as I use them around the house, I somewhat regularly exceed that in a day of listening to music, podcasts, longer gaming or TV watching sessions.

As for the 14 hour runtime of the Earstudio, I believe it's just down to having a larger battery: 350mAh vs. 205mAh in the BTR1.


----------



## neozengar

Does anyone know where in the US will I be able to buy the short MMCX fiio cable? I couldn't find it online except in aliexpress.


----------



## grininja

Hi.
I have a question. I am considering buying the BTR1 for using with Fiio F9 and Sennheiser Momentum, both with in-line remote. Will the in-line  remotes work as usual? Or will it be override by the BTR1 remote?


----------



## neozengar

grininja said:


> Hi.
> I have a question. I am considering buying the BTR1 for using with Fiio F9 and Sennheiser Momentum, both with in-line remote. Will the in-line  remotes work as usual? Or will it be override by the BTR1 remote?



I do not have the fiio f9 but I do have the Xiaomi piston 3 and the stock Samsung android headset. the in-line remote (volume and play/pause) did not work on both. You will have to use the BTR1 remote.


----------



## Cal N

grininja said:


> Hi.
> I have a question. I am considering buying the BTR1 for using with Fiio F9 and Sennheiser Momentum, both with in-line remote. Will the in-line  remotes work as usual? Or will it be override by the BTR1 remote?


Hi grininja, good question. I have always been using it with my nuforce edc with braided cable (no inline remote) and so have nv think about this before. Just tried it with my sony xb75ap with inline remote. The remote on my sony doesn't work. U can only talk through the mic from the btr1, volume and song skipping have to be done via ur phone. Maybe someone else can try with other brand to see if there is exception.


----------



## Cal N

neozengar said:


> I do not have the fiio f9 but I do have the Xiaomi piston 3 and the stock Samsung android headset. the in-line remote (volume and play/pause) did not work on both. You will have to use the BTR1 remote.


Hi neozengar, ur btr1 have play/pause function? How do u do it?


----------



## neozengar

The middle button can be used to play/pause on my pixel 2. What phone are you using?


----------



## Cal N

Wow good for you. Me pressing on the middle button does not dp anything. Except if i double tap activates the surround effect. Im using samsung s7 edge.


----------



## neozengar

Does the volume button work on the BTR1?


----------



## Cal N

neozengar said:


> Does the volume button work on the BTR1?


Yes volume button work. The middle button serve no function for me except to activate surround effect. Wondering if is because im playing through spotify..


----------



## waynes world

Cal N said:


> Wow good for you. Me pressing on the middle button does not dp anything. Except if i double tap activates the surround effect. Im using samsung s7 edge.



I use the BTR1 with a Samsung S7. The BTR1's middle button play/pauses the S7, and and the volume button changes the volume (maye just the BTR1 volume though).

Note however that the middle button doesn't work with all S7 apps. It for sure works with the Samsung Music app. It does not work with the Frisky Radio app.


----------



## Cal N

waynes world said:


> I use the BTR1 with a Samsung S7. The BTR1's middle button play/pauses the S7, and and the volume button changes the volume (maye just the BTR1 volume though).
> 
> Note however that the middle button doesn't work with all S7 apps. It for sure works with the Samsung Music app. It does not work with the Frisky Radio app.


Think you are right. Might be i'm using spotify. Volume button changes the volume on the btr1 only. The volume on the phone stay the same.


----------



## neozengar

I would recommend that you try it with other apps, such as YouTube, Pandora, etc. The button did not work with Spotify before the most recent update. Now it does. I think it is something to do with Spotify.


----------



## Cal N

neozengar said:


> I would recommend that you try it with other apps, such as YouTube, Pandora, etc. The button did not work with Spotify before the most recent update. Now it does. I think it is something to do with Spotify.


Oh how do we update the btr1?


----------



## grininja (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh, that's not good news for me. I was hoping that I could throw the BTR1 in the jeans' pocket and control the music through in-line remote (cause I'm used to it and it is less intrusive and easy to use).
I mean... that's a deal breaker for me, I change the tracks and volume all the time on the go and it's much simple to do it near my neck, either with warm clothes or just a t-shirt.
Btw, I'm using an Xperia XC mostly with Spotify and Sony's music player.


----------



## neozengar

Cal N said:


> Oh how do we update the btr1?



I meant updating Spotify app. I don't think you can update the BTR1.


----------



## neozengar

grininja said:


> Oh, that's not good news for me. I was hoping that I could throw the BTR1 in the jeans' pocket and control the music through in-line remote (cause I'm used to it and it is less intrusive and easy to use).
> I mean... that's a deal breaker for me, I change the tracks and volume all the time on the go and it's much simple to do it near my neck, either with warm clothes or just a t-shirt.
> Btw, I'm using an Xperia XC mostly with Spotify and Sony's music player.



Have you heard of the Xiaomi bluetooth receiver? Though it is not as good as BTR1 in term of sound qualify and battery life (~4-5 hours), it does exactly what you wanted. The in-line remote on the headset works perfectly. It is also much cheaper than BTR1.


----------



## Cal N

neozengar said:


> I meant updating Spotify app. I don't think you can update the BTR1.


Thanks much! I will look into it.


----------



## grininja

neozengar said:


> Have you heard of the Xiaomi bluetooth receiver? Though it is not as good as BTR1 in term of sound qualify and battery life (~4-5 hours), it does exactly what you wanted. The in-line remote on the headset works perfectly. It is also much cheaper than BTR1.


 
But exactly the sound quality is what appealed to me. The Fiio F9 Pro are growing day by day for me. I don't want to sacrifice much from the quality of the sound. I mean, in the battle of wireless vs sound quality... well, the sound wins without a doubt, even in subway transit.


----------



## wisernova

Cal N said:


> Think you are right. Might be i'm using spotify. Volume button changes the volume on the btr1 only. The volume on the phone stay the same.



Volume button on BTR1 can be used to change the volume, and if you press and hold Vol+ it will change to the next track, Vol- will go back.

The center button is for Play/Pause and quick double tap enables sorround. 

If your TRRS earphones have a mic and buttons, they all are inert when connected to BTR1


----------



## FiiO

wisernova said:


> Volume button on BTR1 can be used to change the volume, and if you press and hold Vol+ it will change to the next track, Vol- will go back.
> 
> The center button is for Play/Pause and quick double tap enables sorround.
> 
> If your TRRS earphones have a mic and buttons, they all are inert when connected to BTR1



Dear friend,

Thanks for the good explanation. Just need to correct one point: hold Vol+ it will change to the pre track, Vol- will go next. 

Best regards


----------



## grininja

@FiiO, is there any chance that in a second generation of BTR to adress that? (I mean to make the earphones' in-line remote to not be inert when connected to BTR)


----------



## waynes world

FiiO said:


> Thanks for the good explanation. Just need to correct one point: hold Vol+ it will change to the pre track, Vol- will go next.



Fwiw, I for one would find "Vol+ = next" and "Vol- = prev" to be more intuitive.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Ordered mine last week but heard nothing back yet. It's out of stock so still waiting atm.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Apparently they will be receiving stock on the 19th January so still a little wait.


----------



## ticoss

waynes world said:


> Fwiw, I for one would find "Vol+ = next" and "Vol- = prev" to be more intuitive.


I think they made this choice as a precaution, to avoid that a bad manipulation of the button would cause a violent increase in the sound.


----------



## waynes world (Jan 15, 2018)

ticoss said:


> I think they made this choice as a precaution, to avoid that a bad manipulation of the button would cause a violent increase in the sound.



I'm just referring to the choice of buttons for next/prev. Right now it is "vol-(long) = next" and "vol+(long)=prev". I think it would make more sense for "vol+(long) = next" and "vol-(long)=prev". That's all.

As a side note, I actually enjoy using the "sound effects" feature. Does that make me a bad head-fier?


----------



## ticoss

Absolutely not
What you were saying makes complete sense


----------



## waynes world

ticoss said:


> I think they made this choice as a precaution, to avoid that a bad manipulation of the button would cause a violent increase in the sound.



Fwiw, I may have misunderstood you. Were you saying that they may have done that intentionally because "people will more often be wanting to advance to the 'next'" song, so let's use the Vol-(long) for 'next' so that if they make a mistake and don't hold it down long enough, then the volume will be lowered instead of increased". Is that what you meant?


----------



## ticoss

That's what I thought.
but it's possible that it's completely wrong


----------



## grininja

So I received the BTR1 yesterday...  
Skipping the good points I want to address an issue: when volume goes one step after the middle point there is a static high pitch noise. Subtle but audible. As volume goes up so is the annoying noise. 

At first I heard it when paused the music and after a second disappeared. I thought that was because of some kind of an idle state that start after pausing the music and unfortunately I was right. I played an empty track and the noise it's audible as long the digital data (music) is transmitting. 

I checked with 2 devices (Sony XC phone and iPad Mini 4) and worth 3 pairs of headphones (Momentum In-Ear, Fiio F9 and Beyerdynamic DT990 PRO). When testing the charging cable was not connected and also I tried to move away from electronics in the room.

So is this a faulty device?


----------



## Cal N

Mine had the same static high pitch sound you mentioned. I only hear it when songs are paused and when just powered on. Its like a long high pitch beep that is quite annoying and abit too high that can be unbearable sometimes.


----------



## waynes world (Jan 19, 2018)

grininja said:


> So I received the BTR1 yesterday...
> Skipping the good points I want to address an issue: when volume goes one step after the middle point there is a static high pitch noise. Subtle but audible. As volume goes up so is the annoying noise.
> 
> At first I heard it when paused the music and after a second disappeared. I thought that was because of some kind of an idle state that start after pausing the music and unfortunately I was right. I played an empty track and the noise it's audible as long the digital data (music) is transmitting.
> ...



I don't hear any "static high pitch noise" at all. Maybe my ears aren't good enough. Or maybe yours are too good lol. Or maybe it has to do with what you are pairing up with (I am pairing up with Samsung S7) (edit: I now see that you tried with various devices). Or maybe you do indeed have a faulty unit.



Cal N said:


> Mine had the same static high pitch sound you mentioned. I only hear it when songs are paused and when just powered on. Its like a long high pitch beep that is quite annoying and abit too high that can be unbearable sometimes.



I do hear a high pitch beep after powering on. And also I think when the battery is getting low. I'm not sure if that is what you are referring to, but I don't think it's what grininja is referring to.


----------



## mimmo69

[QUOTE = "waynes world, post: 13986104, membro: 333894"] Non sento affatto alcun "rumore di tono alto statico". Forse le mie orecchie non sono abbastanza buone. O forse i tuoi sono troppo buoni lol. O forse ha a che fare con quello con cui ti stai affiancando (sto affiancando Samsung S7) (modifica: ora vedo che hai provato con vari dispositivi). O forse hai effettivamente un'unità difettosa.



Sento un segnale acustico acuto dopo l'accensione. E penso anche quando la batteria si sta scaricando. Non sono sicuro se questo è ciò a cui ti riferisci, ma non penso che sia ciò a cui si riferisce grininja. [/ QUOTE]
+1


----------



## Cal N

waynes world said:


> I don't hear any "static high pitch noise" at all. Maybe my ears aren't good enough. Or maybe yours are too good lol. Or maybe it has to do with what you are pairing up with (I am pairing up with Samsung S7) (edit: I now see that you tried with various devices). Or maybe you do indeed have a faulty unit.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hear a high pitch beep after powering on. And also I think when the battery is getting low. I'm not sure if that is what you are referring to, but I don't think it's what grininja is referring to.



Its not the low battery signal. It happens when i paused songs or re-activate my bluetooth with it connected. There will be those kind of high frequency static sound emitting out for few seconds.. kinda like a mild version of frequency you will hear when you are on phone and there are incoming sms.. not exactly same sound pattern but similer kind of static sound. Hah its hard to describe.. or maybe i'm just real sensitive to high frequency.


----------



## mimmo69

When i pause my devices, i don't ear anything.
I ear just a beep at the connection of the btr1 with the phone (S6) or when battery is low.
Nothing else. Only a real silence.


----------



## grininja (Jan 20, 2018)

It's not about when you pause your devices, it matters when you listen your music. Just make this test: put a blank track (this youtube link, for example). Then up your volume above 50%. If you hear it than the high pitch noise is also present in all you listen, it's just covered by the rest of the sounds.


----------



## mimmo69 (Jan 20, 2018)

You're right!!!

I hope @demond can read what you've discovered


----------



## Gee Simpson

Gee Simpson said:


> Apparently they will be receiving stock on the 19th January so still a little wait.



This has now been changed to the 24th...


----------



## wisernova

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for the good explanation. Just need to correct one point: hold Vol+ it will change to the pre track, Vol- will go next.
> 
> Best regards



 Yes, thanks for the correction. But isn't the design opposite of what people would generally expect. + is next and - is previous? just asking!


----------



## wisernova

grininja said:


> It's not about when you pause your devices, it matters when you listen your music. Just make this test: put a blank track (this youtube link, for example). Then up your volume above 50%. If you hear it than the high pitch noise is also present in all you listen, it's just covered by the rest of the sounds.



Tried this with my BTR1 and a FiiO F3, can't hear any static. And no high pitch noise. It's just silence.


----------



## wisernova

ticoss said:


> I think they made this choice as a precaution, to avoid that a bad manipulation of the button would cause a violent increase in the sound.



Good thought, but holding down a button will not increase/decrease the volume. Volume up or down is distinctive separate clicks.


----------



## waynes world

grininja said:


> It's not about when you pause your devices, it matters when you listen your music. Just make this test: put a blank track (this youtube link, for example). Then up your volume above 50%. If you hear it than the high pitch noise is also present in all you listen, it's just covered by the rest of the sounds.





wisernova said:


> Tried this with my BTR1 and a FiiO F3, can't hear any static. And no high pitch noise. It's just silence.



Same here - complete silence. That was in a completely quiet environment, and with phone and btr1 volume both set to maximum.

My ears probably don't pick up anything about 13K, so if there is a really high pitch noise and it is above that, I won't be hearing it.


----------



## Aevum

something i didnt get exactly. 

FiiO clearly cant advertise AAC becuase its not licenced but the chipset supports it, and on page 8 (i think) there was this rom tool that can reenable AAC but i´ve only seen one post and unclear if it actually works.


----------



## Amber Rain

This wss Fiio's reply iv about page 15:

Due to our mistakes on product description writing and inspecting, the AAC was falsely listed as a supported Bluetooth codec of the BTR1. After confirming with our QC department, it's concluded that as our application for using the AAC codec has not been finally approved, the AAC codec was disabled on the BTR1 during mass production.

So, no AAC functionality.

I'm still waiting for  my delivery...


----------



## Aevum

I suspect you misunderstood my question.

Im refering to post 103 In page 7, Where using the Qualcomm CSR 8600 series rom programing tool its shown that AAC support can be reenabled, 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...aptx-discrete-dac.850675/page-7#post-13868115

Im just wondering how successful was this attempt.


----------



## FiiO

grininja said:


> So I received the BTR1 yesterday...
> Skipping the good points I want to address an issue: when volume goes one step after the middle point there is a static high pitch noise. Subtle but audible. As volume goes up so is the annoying noise.
> 
> At first I heard it when paused the music and after a second disappeared. I thought that was because of some kind of an idle state that start after pausing the music and unfortunately I was right. I played an empty track and the noise it's audible as long the digital data (music) is transmitting.
> ...


Dear friend,

Sorry if the late reply.

When pausing the music, you would get the static noise right?

According to the feedback from our engineer, it is because of the Bluetooth chip CSRA64215.

We have also reported to Qualcomm (CSR was bought by Qualcomm now). They think that this issue would not affect a lot and doesn't last for a long time. 

Currenly, they haven't provide a solution for this as well. 

Sorry if bringing inconvenience to you.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

wisernova said:


> Yes, thanks for the correction. But isn't the design opposite of what people would generally expect. + is next and - is previous? just asking!


Dear friend,

We consider the postion for designing volume + (upper one) for pre, volume -(lower one) for next. The design may meet most users but not all. We would also report your feedback to our engineer and consider modifying in later product.

Best regards


----------



## infernix

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> When pausing the music, you would get the static noise right?
> According to the feedback from our engineer, it is because of the Bluetooth chip CSRA64215.



I've heard this same (clicky/whiny/static) noise floor on every AptX receiver (or switchable receiver/transmitter) I have, which includes several from Avantree, a Sound Blaster E5, and the Fiio BTR1. It is more or less audible depending on what heaphones I use but with my Classic 99s (103dB sensitivity) it is very much audible when there is signal but no volume (e.g. pause between talking). I used to think it was coming in somewhere on an ADC or DAC but  my entire chain is now digital (media player HDMI > Atlona AT-HD-M2C multichannel to stereo > optical in on Avantree Oasis > A2DP APTX-LL to Fiio BTR1) and it still exists.

It would very much make sense if this is coming from the BT chips since every AptX product seems to be affected to some degree and the noise profile is similar across the board. If you can fix this in a future product I would buy it immediately.

The positive thing is that on the BTR1 it's noticeable the least compared to other receivers I've tried, and it's not bothersome when there's constant sound, so it's acceptable.


----------



## soundkist

Have a question: I use the BTR1 with both my iphone and my Sony WM1A.  For this example, let's say they're right next to each other, but I am actively streaming tunes from the WM1A.  Now, if I get up and leave with the BTR1 and the WM1A, I will eventually get that annoying interrupting beep every 5 or 10 seconds informing me it has lost connection with the iphone.  Makes sense, because I have physically left the connectivity proximity for that device.  What I am trying to figure out is why the BTR1, which is obviously aware of its simultaneous connection to the iphone while streaming music from the WM1A, will give me that loss of connection notification, but will not give me any other alerts from its connection with the iphone, such as new email, text, etc.  My hypothesis is because the BTR1 connects via AptX to the WM1A, and SBC to the iphone.  Is that why??


----------



## Aevum (Jan 26, 2018)

If it has an active connection to both it will complain when you walk away from one of them,.
Just read the docs on it, It mentions it can be paired to two devices at a time, meaning its paired with both and will complain if it cant reach one of them

you have to unpair it when you want to use one without the other being near. 

BTW, just got mine, testing it with my Z2... My Trinity Masters sound better off the FiiO BTR1 then the Sony A35, thats at least my first impression,
I was also surprised its reporting battery life on Android 8.1, i can see the battery left on the BTR1.

Can also confirm its APTX LL, tested with a Audio Sync video, no lag i could notice.
Which is curious since FiiO mentions it dosnt support LL or HD, but sync tests show unnoticeable lag ( probobly in the 50ms range) and the sound quality is impressive, the instrument separation at least when compared to the Sony A35 is quite nicer, 

Im starting to think that the Sony will be relegrated for travel and places where the phone cant be used.


----------



## soundkist

Aevum said:


> If it has an active connection to both it will complain when you walk away from one of them,.
> Just read the docs on it, It mentions it can be paired to two devices at a time, meaning its paired with both and will complain if it cant reach one of them
> 
> you have to unpair it when you want to use one without the other being near.



I understand how it works, that it can be paired with two devices, needing to unpair it to cease connectivity drop beep, etc.  My question was why I don't receive any audible notifications from the phone since it is technically still paired with the device... does an active aptX connection preclude transmission of anything over a secondary SBC connection?


----------



## Jupex

How would this fit to my AKG K 702 cans?


----------



## FiiO

Jupex said:


> How would this fit to my AKG K 702 cans?



Dear friend,

You may have a try in the local store for confirming.

We have tested the HD650 in biggest volume and the output can work nice.

Best regards


----------



## TheoS53

Here's my latest vid of a few cool audio gadgets...BTR1 included


----------



## slackerpo

TheoS53 said:


> Here's my latest vid of a few cool audio gadgets...BTR1 included




great vid my man


----------



## parawizard (Jan 28, 2018)

Having an issue trying to use my BTR1 on Windows 10. I have been working to figure out why this is an issue. My Fugoo XL Speaker works great and spdverify does not show any errors in it's service profile. Anyone else have this problem? Below is more information that I have figured out so far.

*Problems:*
1) Only service that is available is "Handsfree Telephony" and there is no input on the microphone and no audio out to the headphones
2) If I open up the device and check the boxes for "Audio Sink" or "Remote Control" and hit reply, it just unchecks the boxes

*Specs*:
Alienware 13 R3
Intel Wireless 8260 + Bluetooth + latest drivers

*WDK Spdverify Tool:*




5 Errors
1) The "Serial Port" -> "Profile Descriptor List (0x0009)" is out of order and should come before Attribute 0x100
2) Inside some sequences the parser is expecting another SEQUENCE
3) "AV remote control target" -> "Profile Descriptor List (0x0009)" is out of order again and should come before "Additional Protocol Descriptor List (0x000d)"

*Windows Event Viewer:*
_A device with Bluetooth adapter address (mac address removed) has a bad service record (attribute identifier 13). The service will not be visible.
A device with Bluetooth adapter address (mac address removed) has a bad service record (attribute identifier 9). The service will not be visible._


----------



## parawizard

*Update
*
Everyone uses this driver from dell for activating their aptx support on their Intel Wireless cards such as my 8260. It works great with all my other aptX devices but for some reason it completely messes with the BTR1. Not sure why. 

After uninstall/reinstall BTR1 somehow it used the microsoft driver and then I was able to update the BTR1 Bluetooth Stereo driver to the intel one manually. This is the driver file location: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\HPWA\drivers\ibta2dp.inf. Looks like I have aptX and aptX LL support on this headset in Windows 10 now.


----------



## FiiO

parawizard said:


> *Update
> *
> Everyone uses this driver from dell for activating their aptx support on their Intel Wireless cards such as my 8260. It works great with all my other aptX devices but for some reason it completely messes with the BTR1. Not sure why.
> 
> After uninstall/reinstall BTR1 somehow it used the microsoft driver and then I was able to update the BTR1 Bluetooth Stereo driver to the intel one manually. This is the driver file location: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\HPWA\drivers\ibta2dp.inf. Looks like I have aptX and aptX LL support on this headset in Windows 10 now.



Dear friend,

So the issue has been solved by uninstall/reinstall BTR1?  If yes, that would be great for sharing with other users meeting the same issue.

Best regards


----------



## parawizard

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> So the issue has been solved by uninstall/reinstall BTR1?  If yes, that would be great for sharing with other users meeting the same issue.
> 
> Best regards



I haven't tried to reproduce the problem and steps to correct it yet. But basically the Intel WBX\aptX driver seems to mess up the BTR1 when adding the device. If I uninstall Intel WBX/aptX, remove BTR1 and add BTR1 again it works but without aptX. 

I had to reinstall Intel WBX/aptX, force update the btr1 sound device with the intel a2dp driver from the WBX/aptX package. Hopefully others just don't have an issue.


----------



## Tripcrow

Does this have an equalizer, or even just a bass boost function? If not, are there any bluetooth dac/amp solutions with an equalizer? 

I know the E5 has one, but that's a little too bulky and expensive for my needs.


----------



## FiiO

Tripcrow said:


> Does this have an equalizer, or even just a bass boost function?


Dear friend,

It only have the reverb and 3D sound effect.  Can it meat you need?

Best regards


----------



## waynes world

Tripcrow said:


> Does this have an equalizer, or even just a bass boost function? If not, are there any bluetooth dac/amp solutions with an equalizer?
> 
> I know the E5 has one, but that's a little too bulky and expensive for my needs.



As per FiiO's response, no (although that "sound effect" is pretty cool).

But I think that you can EQ from your source, no? I don't use EQ, but EQ from my S7 phone seems to affect the sound of the BTR1 (although maybe this isn't something that one wants to do).


----------



## mimmo69 (Jan 30, 2018)

waynes world said:


> As per FiiO's response, no (although that "sound effect" is pretty cool).
> 
> But I think that you can EQ from your source, no? I don't use EQ, but EQ from my S7 phone seems to affect the sound of the BTR1 (although maybe this isn't something that one wants to do).


Yes, smartphone EQ affects the BTR1 sound.
I think you're meaning that, as the BTR1 is a DAC, before an amplifier, the smartphone eq shouldn't affect it.
Probably his equalization is a digital one, BEFORE the DAC.

Mee too would like to be sure that the decodificatione and the amplification of the track are operated only by it. But i think it isn't so.

I made a test: i've made an extreme equalization. After that i've freezed the EQ app. The sound has been the same. I restarted the phone and the sound came back flat.

However, it seems that with flat eq or freezed, music is the same.


----------



## FiiO (Jan 31, 2018)

FiiO Won 2 iF DESIGN AWARDS 2018 with the Q1 Mark II and BTR1： https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...rds-2018-with-the-q1-mark-ii-and-btr1.871129/


----------



## slackerpo

FiiO said:


> FiiO Won 2 iF DESIGN AWARDS 2018 with the Q1 Mark II and BTR1： https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...rds-2018-with-the-q1-mark-ii-and-btr1.871129/



awesome


----------



## zolom

Anything new on the BTR3?

THANKS


----------



## parawizard

Is there anyway to change voice prompts/sound effects on/off or just their volume? My Oriveti IEMs are super sensitive and the volume up/down sound is super loud.


----------



## Bubblejuice (Feb 3, 2018)

demond said:


> Very good products, thank you for providing product reference, the next generation of Bluetooth products will support APTX-HD, but the current BTR1 does not support, just aptX, aptX-LL


Will the next generation also have in-line controls (Play/Pause, Forward, Back)? That would definitely make it worth the wait for me.

Also, will the concerns about volume/noise floor be addressed, do you think?


----------



## waynes world

Bubblejuice said:


> Will the next generation also have in-line controls (Play/Pause, Forward, Back)? That would definitely make it worth the wait for me.
> 
> Also, will the concerns about volume/noise floor be addressed, do you think?



Question 1: Why are inline controls important for you, when the btr1's controls do the same thing? (just curious)
Question 2: What volume/noise floor concerns? (seems I missed them, and don't have those same concerns)


----------



## Bubblejuice

waynes world said:


> Question 1: Why are inline controls important for you, when the btr1's controls do the same thing? (just curious)
> Question 2: What volume/noise floor concerns? (seems I missed them, and don't have those same concerns)


Didn't realize it was a different thing. So you can play/pause and change tracks with it?

I've read in multiple places that there are inconsistencies with the volume. Like the steps are quite large and it skips two steps in the middle. And from what I've read, there seems to be inconsistencies with the noise floor. Some people get hiss, some don't.


----------



## waynes world

Bubblejuice said:


> Didn't realize it was a different thing. So you can play/pause and change tracks with it?



Yes. (edit: but if your  cable has inline controls, they won't work)



> I've read in multiple places that there are inconsistencies with the volume. Like the steps are quite large and it skips two steps in the middle.



Yes, I think that is correct (fwiw, I have never noticed it, so it's a non-factor for me).



> And from what I've read, there seems to be inconsistencies with the noise floor. Some people get hiss, some don't.



Again "fwiw", but I have never heard noise/hiss with the BTR1(whereas I do hear some with my other BT headphones).

In summary, from my perspective (android S7), I have been extremely satisfied with the BTR1. The only thing that I wish it had "more of" was battery life  - 8 hours is okay, but I'd like to be able to leave it on all day without worrying about it running out of juice.


----------



## wisernova

Hi Folks,

I ride to work on my motorbike and usually go with my FiiO F3. I have now started carry BTR1. With F3, a Single long press of the middle button will get the the Assistant (Google/Cortana) to call people up or other stuff I want answered.

With BTR1, how do I invoke the Assistant ? A long press will switch off the BTR1...

@FiiO any thoughts ?


----------



## soundkist (Feb 4, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Again "fwiw", but I have never heard noise/hiss with the BTR1(whereas I do hear some with my other BT headphones).



Just a quick note on this: there is definitely a pretty noticeable hiss with the BTR1, but my feeling is, keeping in mind I haven't paired more than a handful of IEMs with it, that it is only prevalent with super-sensitive IEMs.  I specifically do not like pairing my CA Andromedas with it for this exact reason, but with other IEMs like my JVC FX700's, I don't hear it at all.


----------



## waynes world

soundkist said:


> Just a quick note on this: there is definitely a pretty noticeable hiss with the BTR1, but my feeling is, keeping in mind I haven't paired more than a handful of IEMs with it, that it is only prevalent with super-sensitive IEMs.  I specifically do not like pairing my CA Andromedas with it for this exact reason, but with other IEMs like my JVC FX700's, I don't hear it at all.



Good point. I don't have anything that is really sensitive, which is probably why I've never heard it. But I do hear the hiss a bit with my other bluetooth headphones when paused (you'd think they would eradicate it in devoted bluetooth headphones, but I guess it's easier said than done).


----------



## FiiO

wisernova said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I ride to work on my motorbike and usually go with my FiiO F3. I have now started carry BTR1. With F3, a Single long press of the middle button will get the the Assistant (Google/Cortana) to call people up or other stuff I want answered.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

You could read the following button instruction of the BTR1. Could those meet your need like the f3 do? What's the module name of your player or phone?



Best regards


----------



## 129207 (Feb 5, 2018)

Would the BTR1 work on an Android TV box (Xiaomi Mi Box 4K), to enable wireless audio through headphones when watching movies? If so, I see a whole new demographic that could be interested in this device.

EDIT: Duh, I guess the only limitation would be the Android box's AptX support, right?


----------



## soundkist

Negakinu said:


> Would the BTR1 work on an Android TV box (Xiaomi Mi Box 4K), to enable wireless audio through headphones when watching movies? If so, I see a whole new demographic that could be interested in this device.
> 
> EDIT: Duh, I guess the only limitation would be the Android box's AptX support, right?



Not an android user myself, but perhaps if not aptX, it could do SBC at the very least??


----------



## wisernova (Feb 5, 2018)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could read the following button instruction of the BTR1. Could those meet your need like the f3 do? What's the module name of your player or phone?
> 
> Best regards



Thanks, but none of that solves my problem. Very simply put, how do I invoke Google Assistant using BTR1?

With any earphone, press & holding the middle button will invoke Google Assistant.

Edit : I am using Nokia 8 (stock android 8.1)


----------



## waynes world

wisernova said:


> Thanks, but none of that solves my problem. Very simply put, how do I invoke Google Assistant using BTR1?
> 
> With any earphone, press & holding the middle button will invoke Google Assistant.
> 
> Edit : I am using Nokia 8 (stock android 8.1)



I didn't really know that "Google Assistant" existed, but I just tried what you suggested (with a headphone mic), and I see it popping up. Does it function well for you? Assuming it does, I can see how you'd like the BTR1 to invoke it (I'm just not sure how they would do it - maybe three quick presses of the middle button?).


----------



## mimmo69

wisernova said:


> Thanks, but none of that solves my problem. Very simply put, how do I invoke Google Assistant using BTR1?
> 
> With any earphone, press & holding the middle button will invoke Google Assistant.
> 
> Edit : I am using Nokia 8 (stock android 8.1)


Maybe you can try with the "magic word" as "ok google". You can invoke google without buttons.


----------



## FiiO

Negakinu said:


> Would the BTR1 work on an Android TV box (Xiaomi Mi Box 4K), to enable wireless audio through headphones when watching movies? If so, I see a whole new demographic that could be interested in this device.
> 
> EDIT: Duh, I guess the only limitation would be the Android box's AptX support, right?


Dear friend, 

We haven't tested the Xiaomi Box as well. But if it could collect to other Bluetooth headphone or speaker, the BTR1 may be compatible to it as well.

Best regards


----------



## Jupex

Too bad you don't sell cable bundles. I am waiting for 3.5mm <---> mini xlr cable for 1,5 weeks now. The one that comes with headphones is 2 meters long and I only needed 1ft


----------



## Purple_Star

Fantastic, mounting it onto over the ear headphones is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## marc0vca

Hello.
I want buy BTR1 for the gym, but my Meizu M3 Note don't support aptx.
Can U say does the sound will worse than with aptx?


----------



## soundkist

marcovca said:


> Hello.
> I want buy BTR1 for the gym, but my Meizu M3 Note don't support aptx.
> Can U say does the sound will worse than with aptx?



To my ears the aptX via my Sony WM1A is audibly superior to the SBC via my iphone 8.  That being said, in the context of the gym and working out, I don't think I would care one bit about that difference.


----------



## antdroid

soundkist said:


> To my ears the aptX via my Sony WM1A is audibly superior to the SBC via my iphone 8.  That being said, in the context of the gym and working out, I don't think I would care one bit about that difference.



I agree with this. That said, the BTR1 sounds better than most other lower end BT adapters even on SBC in my opinion and I have several $25 and less BT adapters.


----------



## antdroid

I know FiiO made a short mmcx cable for bluetooth adapters - is there any or any plans for a 2-pin version? My three IEM/ear buds all use 2-pin cables (Noble/Audeze/Rose) and it would be nice have that option. I could make my own too I guess.


----------



## FiiO

marcovca said:


> Hello.
> I want buy BTR1 for the gym, but my Meizu M3 Note don't support aptx.
> Can U say does the sound will worse than with aptx?



Dear friend,

Compared with other Bluetooth Codec and the APTX, the BTR1 would provide better sound quanlity when using APTX. As for the promotion for sound quality, it would also depend on the player and headphones you use. Generally, the sound quality is better than plugging in phone headphones directly.

Best regards


----------



## Soaa-

I got this thinking it would be a good low impedance source for sensitive IEMs. Turns out the thing was noisier than a cheap laptop's headphone jack. And lowering the volume to listenable levels also meant bitcrushing the signal, bringing up tons of quantization noise. Just sent it back today.


----------



## waynes world

Soaa- said:


> I got this thinking it would be a good low impedance source for sensitive IEMs. Turns out the thing was noisier than a cheap laptop's headphone jack. And lowering the volume to listenable levels also meant bitcrushing the signal, bringing up tons of quantization noise. Just sent it back today.



I don't have any sensitive IEMs to try it out with, but I am surprised by this. Any other sensitive IEM BTR1 users out there? If so, what are your experiences?


----------



## FiiO

Soaa- said:


> I got this thinking it would be a good low impedance source for sensitive IEMs. Turns out the thing was noisier than a cheap laptop's headphone jack. And lowering the volume to listenable levels also meant bitcrushing the signal, bringing up tons of quantization noise. Just sent it back today.


Dear friend,

Because of the particularity of Bluetooth transmission, the background noise of the current Bluetooth DAC/headphones would be relatively larger. 

Therefore, the Bluetooth DAC may not be suitable for the IEMs with particularly high sensitivity. For Android device with non-synchronous volume adjustment from the BTR1, you could try to set the volume of the Android phone to maximum. Then adjust the volume of BTR1 to 6-7 level to see if it helps.

Compared to outher Bluetooth headphones/DAC, the background noise of BTR1 may be better generally.

Best regards


----------



## Soaa-

Non-synchronous volume control? Is that an option in the BTR1 that I wasn't aware of? I don't think there is such an option on most Android phones.


----------



## soundkist

waynes world said:


> I don't have any sensitive IEMs to try it out with, but I am surprised by this. Any other sensitive IEM BTR1 users out there? If so, what are your experiences?



As mentioned previously, definitely a no-go for me with my Andromedas; fortunately I have other, not-very-sensitive IEMs to use it with, but if I only had the Andros, I probably would also have sent it back.


----------



## Researcher

antdroid said:


> I agree with this. That said, the BTR1 sounds better than most other lower end BT adapters even on SBC in my opinion and I have several $25 and less BT adapters.



I have a xiaomi bluetooth receiver, often paired with iphone x. it is for 18 usd. I can say that it is a bit behind, compared to cable solution by the same iem(it supports AAC codec as well as many others). I had a look at reviews of all bt recievers here. Noone has asserted that any BT reciever except Q5 produces the same SQ as you can get by cable.  Moreover, i think xiaomi beats all of its counterparts when it comes to range of connection (absolutely no problem up to 10 meters) . 

However, i am waiting for BTR3. OHH Fiio! give us a lightweight beast with Dual DAC by AKM, BT5, 2.5 balanced output, good battery life and a good antenna. Otherwise, i am going to start a campaign on Kickstarter, LOL.


----------



## Soaa-

Researcher said:


> give us a lightweight beast with Dual DAC by AKM, BT5, 2.5 balanced output, good battery life and a good antenna. Otherwise, i am going to start a campaign on Kickstarter, LOL.



I've been curious about the Radsone Earstudio ES100. It has dual DACs by AKM, 2.5mm balanced output, good battery (according to reviews). Not sure why you want Bluetooth 5.

It's even been funded on Kickstarter!


----------



## Researcher

Soaa- said:


> I've been curious about the Radsone Earstudio ES100. It has dual DACs by AKM, 2.5mm balanced output, good battery (according to reviews). Not sure why you want Bluetooth 5.
> 
> It's even been funded on Kickstarter!



Yeah, it was tempting until they wanted 100 usd on amazon which is almost two times of one on Kickstarter. I think it is not worth to buy such receiver with oldie DAC for 100 bucks.


----------



## waynes world

Researcher said:


> Yeah, it was tempting until they wanted 100 usd on amazon which is almost two times of one on Kickstarter. I think it is not worth to buy such receiver with oldie DAC for 100 bucks.



It's getting pretty great reviews though. So another way of looking at it is, is it worth $30 more than the btr1?


----------



## FiiO

Soaa- said:


> Non-synchronous volume control? Is that an option in the BTR1 that I wasn't aware of? I don't think there is such an option on most Android phones.



Dear friend,

That means that you could adjust the volume in your Android phone and the volume from BTR1 dividually.

Best regards


----------



## Researcher

waynes world said:


> It's getting pretty great reviews though. So another way of looking at it is, is it worth $30 more than the btr1?



Let me think about it again, then LOL...


----------



## Soaa-

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> That means that you could adjust the volume in your Android phone and the volume from BTR1 dividually.
> 
> Best regards


I understand this what you mean by "non-synchronous volume control". My question is whether this is a feature of the BTR1 (if so, how to enable?) or of the Android device. I don't think I'm able to set the volume separately on my Google Pixel.


----------



## FiiO

Soaa- said:


> I understand this what you mean by "non-synchronous volume control". My question is whether this is a feature of the BTR1 (if so, how to enable?) or of the Android device. I don't think I'm able to set the volume separately on my Google Pixel.


Dear friend,

The engineer told us that the mobilephone you mentioned does not support the non-synchronous volume control for the BTR1 because of the Bluetooth protocol of your phone. 

Best regards


----------



## bahamot

Just got the BTR1, it sounds great with xiaomi Mi6 and Sennheiser MX985.
Impressive for audio via Bluetooth.


----------



## wisernova

marcovca said:


> Hello.
> I want buy BTR1 for the gym, but my Meizu M3 Note don't support aptx.
> Can U say does the sound will worse than with aptx?



I have a Nokia 8 which yet doesn't support aptx. But frankly, outside my house, I don't care for quality because the ambient noise from traffic (on the move) and the music blaring in the gym is just too much. 

I take out my fine audio gear only indoors.


----------



## tRuE008

Question:
Can I connect this to my smart televisions via bluetooth?
I have a few headphones and earphones, and thought I'll get this rather than buying a new bluetooth headset.


----------



## Dogmatrix

tRuE008 said:


> Question:
> Can I connect this to my smart televisions via bluetooth?
> I have a few headphones and earphones, and thought I'll get this rather than buying a new bluetooth headset.


Works well with my 1 year old LG


----------



## milodinosaur

Decided to toy around with the btr1. It's now tethered to an ifi ican nano. Been pairing it with my galaxy s8 running poweramp. Have to say I'm really impressed with the sound quality of the bluetooth connection.


----------



## grogg

Have we had any news about a timeline for the release of the BTR3?


----------



## zolom

grogg said:


> Have we had any news about a timeline for the release of the BTR3?



Hope the BTR3's battery will be bigger to accommodate more play time.


----------



## FiiO

Stay tuned for the BTR3.


----------



## HenrikPW

Great news for people who held back buying the BTR1 because of the lack of AAC support. It seems that FiiO has released a ver. 2.0 with AAC support! I don't have access to a Mac to completely confirm it, so it would be nice if someone from FiiO could confirm that it is indeed true. 

I have bought it from Advanced MP3 Players through Amazon UK for anyone wondering.


----------



## bahamot

I bought mine in Jan 29 but no mention of AAC.


----------



## Brooko

If this has changed, can FIiO enable AAC on older models via firmware update?


----------



## HenrikPW

bahamot said:


> I bought mine in Jan 29 but no mention of AAC.



It might be only the lastest shipment that has AAC enabled. Bought it on Amazon because i saw that there was a new 3rd party seller, which sold it for £10 cheaper, so it would not surprise me if they just got a new shipment in last week.



Brooko said:


> If this has changed, can FIiO enable AAC on older models via firmware update?



I think that is very unlikely. If it was possible they would probably have released an update a long time ago. I think it depends on whether or not the chipset supports firmware updates over USB, and if the USB data lines are even connected to it.


----------



## antdroid

HenrikPW said:


> Great news for people who held back buying the BTR1 because of the lack of AAC support. It seems that FiiO has released a ver. 2.0 with AAC support! I don't have access to a Mac to completely confirm it, so it would be nice if someone from FiiO could confirm that it is indeed true.
> 
> I have bought it from Advanced MP3 Players through Amazon UK for anyone wondering.



Wow that's a big feature to add without any prior notice.


----------



## 0x6170

That’s very sad that they do such things silently. It would be nice that they at least would anounce that here, on this forum, where people are interested in the product and care about it. The communication from FiiO feels very similar with the original version of the BTR1 where they had listed the AAC support but it was actually disabled. I guess they finally got their certification so they can finally enable the AAC. 

But what about us who bought the version 1 of the BTR1? I have bought 3 of those and now I have to replace all of them since I use  only iOS devices. I really feel disappointed now as I felt in the beginning when I had to investigate myself to find out that the version 1 did not support the AAC. And we explicitly asked at the time if the support is comming in the future. They did not give a straight answer. They do not care about their customers. What a shame..


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

0x6170 said:


> I discovered one annoyance with the BTR1. When you have it set up to be connected to two devices simultaneously, if you then lose connection to one of them, you get this repeated audio-double-beep notification from then on, until it re-connects to the lost device or you turn off/on the BTR1.
> 
> Simple use case: I have set up BTR1 to be connected to my iPhone and iPad. When I preparing to leave home, I turn on the BTR1, it then connects to the iPhone and iPad. Clip the BTR1 to my shirt, put-on winter jacket, start playing on the iPhone and then leave home. As soon as it looses connection to the iPad, it starts double-beeping. Then I have to turn off/on the BTR1 to stop it double-beeping which is annoying when the BTR1 is not easily reachable.
> 
> FiiO: is this behaviour (constant double-beeping) is by design? Is it possible to turn this off somehow?



You are so right! At first I didn't know what was going on!. Have you discovered any fix for this glitch?


----------



## 0x6170

No, I did not manage to solve this issue. 

Maybe Ver2.0, that @HenrikPW got, addresses this issue.



MadMusicJunkie said:


> You are so right! At first I didn't know what was going on!. Have you discovered any fix for this glitch?


----------



## 0x6170

The only thing that is different on BTR1 product page on fiio.net [http://www.fiio.net/en/products/77] is the addition/alteration of information in the picture below:


----------



## HenrikPW

0x6170 said:


> No, I did not manage to solve this issue.
> 
> Maybe Ver2.0, that @HenrikPW got, addresses this issue.



Okay, so i have just tested it out and it seems that they unfortunately have not fixed this issue.

I'm assuming that the only difference is that they have enabled AAC on Version 2.0.


----------



## 0x6170

Got my hands today on BTR1 Version 2.0. I can confirm that it streams in AAC on iOS 11, in this case on the iPhone.


----------



## grogg

Where are you guys ordering ver 2.0 from?


----------



## justhandguns

grogg said:


> Where are you guys ordering ver 2.0 from?



When I ordered my BTR1 from Amazon UK (From a vendor from Scotland) last week, I didn't realise about the AAC issue, I am happy that the one that I received is indeed V2.0.


----------



## truefalse

Would love to hear if/when version 2.0 will be available in the US and how one can ensure that they're getting it and not version 1.0.


----------



## Researcher

Actually would love to hear when BTR 3 will be available in the US )


----------



## FiiO

Researcher said:


> Actually would love to hear when BTR 3 will be available in the US )





> We are testing the engineer sample of BTR3 now, and all the features have been finished but we are working in the RF , anyway, we should release it in June . also there will have another model call BTR5 in the future with BAL output and better DAC/AMP, the BTR3 used the same AKM4376A as BTR1.


James has shared some information about BTR3. Maybe you would interested in.

Best regards


----------



## waynes world

FiiO said:


> James has shared some information about BTR3. Maybe you would interested in.
> 
> Best regards



Where?


----------



## FiiO

waynes world said:


> Where?





> We are testing the engineer sample of BTR3 now, and all the features have been finished but we are working in the RF , anyway, we should release it in June . also there will have another model call BTR5 in the future with BAL output and better DAC/AMP, the BTR3 used the same AKM4376A as BTR1.


----------



## iL15hts

justhandguns said:


> When I ordered my BTR1 from Amazon UK (From a vendor from Scotland) last week, I didn't realise about the AAC issue, I am happy that the one that I received is indeed V2.0.



Is there any way to know if you purchased the version 2 or 1? I just bought it today. But don't know if it was stuck in the seller shop for a long time


----------



## Amber Rain

iL15hts said:


> Is there any way to know if you purchased the version 2 or 1? I just bought it today. But don't know if it was stuck in the seller shop for a long time


 
Mine is V1 I presume, the back of the box looks like this and says  the product  will probably be upgraded. Doesn't  the new box state that it supports AAC?


----------



## iL15hts

Yeah I just realized the there's a sticker in the picture of the box. Mine doesn't have it


----------



## Amber Rain

See photo!!


----------



## zato23

@FiiO 
What i want from BTR5
1.Aptx HD , Aptx LL
2.LDAC
3.Usb Dac function  24 bit/192 kHz (even while charging)
4.10-12 hours battery
5.Balanced output
6.App for smartphones
7.upgradable firmware
8.price<100$


----------



## bahamot

waynes world said:


> Where?


Here you go: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-5mm-audio-cable.855281/page-90#post-14082041


----------



## demond

zato23 said:


> @FiiO
> What i want from BTR5
> 1.Aptx HD , Aptx LL
> 2.LDAC
> ...


Oh, no problem. These are exactly what we can do. Among them, there is a big relationship between battery life and size. It is the hardest decision.


----------



## Researcher

demond said:


> Oh, no problem. These are exactly what we can do. Among them, there is a big relationship between battery life and size. It is the hardest decision.



do u have any info when we see it listed on amazon?


----------



## cpmsan

Has anyone compared this to Astell's XB10?


----------



## waynes world

demond said:


> Oh, no problem. These are exactly what we can do. Among them, there is a big relationship between battery life and size. It is the hardest decision.



This is just my opinion, but I will take a slight increase in size for a fairly large increase in battery life any day.


----------



## demond

By the way, the situation of two new products.



μBTR，price about 15USD, CSR8645, aptX. (June)

----



BTR3，size like BTR1, price about 69USD, CSR8675, aptXHD, LDAC.
(June)


----------



## waynes world

demond said:


> By the way, the situation of two new products.
> μBTR，price about 15USD, CSR8645, aptX. (June)



15USD? Did I read that right? Wow.

How will it compare to the BTR1 feature and soundwise?

Either way, if it's truly going to be around 15USD, I have a feeling Fiio might sell a few of them lol



> BTR3，size like BTR1, price about 69USD, CSR8675, aptXHD, LDAC.
> (June)



And probably a few of the BTR3's as well! 

Kudos Fiio!


----------



## antdroid

waynes world said:


> 15USD? Did I read that right? Wow.
> 
> How will it compare to the BTR1 feature and soundwise?
> 
> ...



MicroBTR at a microPrice. At that price, I have christmas gifts for all.


----------



## parawizard

I bought the BTR1 and it works and the sound quality is good but there are definitely some things I do not like about it. Good thing is all these things seem to be software/chipset choices:

1) Volume up/down sounds are pretty annoying. Personal preference but I would really like to disable all sounds. I would definitely rather have no feedback than auditory feedback over top of my music/audiobook/etc. Maybe think about including a vibrator for feedback instead.

2) When the BTR1 connects to more than one device and then you walk out of range of one of them there is an annoying beep that interrupts the audio frequently forever until you come back into range. I rarely come back into range of my laptop when I drive into town. I have to turn on and off the BTR1 again hurting my listening experience. I really don't need to know that a device has disconnected continuously. I would rather not know at all. As your company is not a professional headset company I would expect your defaults to be towards the best listening experience instead of other notification features?


----------



## TUWI12s

@FiiO 
Now that airplay doesn't require a router and it is possible to make a direct connection, how about a BTR5 with airplay 2 support?
Or maybe just a Q1 iii with airplay 2


----------



## iL15hts

parawizard said:


> I bought the BTR1 and it works and the sound quality is good but there are definitely some things I do not like about it. Good thing is all these things seem to be software/chipset choices:
> 
> 1) Volume up/down sounds are pretty annoying. Personal preference but I would really like to disable all sounds. I would definitely rather have no feedback than auditory feedback over top of my music/audiobook/etc. Maybe think about including a vibrator for feedback instead.
> 
> 2) When the BTR1 connects to more than one device and then you walk out of range of one of them there is an annoying beep that interrupts the audio frequently forever until you come back into range. I rarely come back into range of my laptop when I drive into town. I have to turn on and off the BTR1 again hurting my listening experience. I really don't need to know that a device has disconnected continuously. I would rather not know at all. As your company is not a professional headset company I would expect your defaults to be towards the best listening experience instead of other notification features?




I second this. Especially the problem number 2. I mean what's the point of notifying if your second device is out of range? You can't use it in range anyway. Unless you disconnect to the first device.


----------



## Researcher

demond said:


> By the way, the situation of two new products.
> 
> 
> μBTR，price about 15USD, CSR8645, aptX. (June)
> ...




AFAIK, Active Noise Cancellation (ANC) is integrated into CSR8675. Moreover, i think BTR3 will also have a mic. So, i am just wondering if BTR3 has ANC.

And i am quite keen to hear any development regarding BTR5 as well.


----------



## grogg

demond said:


> By the way, the situation of two new products.
> 
> 
> μBTR，price about 15USD, CSR8645, aptX. (June)
> ...



That is excellent news, and I hope they will be available in Canada (through Amazon.ca most likely) on launch


----------



## gregb

TUWI12s said:


> Now that airplay doesn't require a router and it is possible to make a direct connection, how about a BTR5 with airplay 2 support?
> Or maybe just a Q1 iii with airplay 2


From what I know Airplay 2 is still 100% wifi and doesn't include anything regarding bluetooth audio. 
While it could be great in some cases it will be a mess to switch wifi network constantly...



Researcher said:


> FAIK, Active Noise Cancellation (ANC) is integrated into CSR8675. Moreover, i think BTR3 will also have a mic. So, i am just wondering if BTR3 has ANC.
> 
> And i am quite keen to hear any development regarding BTR5 as well.


I'm afraid ANC needs microphone mounted directly on the earphone/headphone to calculate the right phase canceling. It's not possible with a separate microphone constantly moving relative to your head. I don't think it's really possible to "add" ANC when it's not built-in.

Personally I'm waiting to find an AAC bluetooth receiver since months. Finally I started waiting after the BTR1 to be compatible and now I'm waiting after the BTR3 or BTR5. Please hurry up @demond I can't wait


----------



## FiiO

parawizard said:


> I bought the BTR1 and it works and the sound quality is good but there are definitely some things I do not like about it. Good thing is all these things seem to be software/chipset choices:
> 
> 1) Volume up/down sounds are pretty annoying. Personal preference but I would really like to disable all sounds. I would definitely rather have no feedback than auditory feedback over top of my music/audiobook/etc. Maybe think about including a vibrator for feedback instead.
> 
> 2) When the BTR1 connects to more than one device and then you walk out of range of one of them there is an annoying beep that interrupts the audio frequently forever until you come back into range. I rarely come back into range of my laptop when I drive into town. I have to turn on and off the BTR1 again hurting my listening experience. I really don't need to know that a device has disconnected continuously. I would rather not know at all. As your company is not a professional headset company I would expect your defaults to be towards the best listening experience instead of other notification features?


Dear friend,

For the first choice you mentioned, because of different culture, most users would prefer the tips sound instead. Vibrator is not enabled in the BTR1.
We did receive some feedback like the second one you mentioned. However, we failed to reproduce it. So we are afraid maybe the test condition is different. BTR1 has connected to device1 and 2, and when device 1 and BTR1 is far away from the device 2, you would receive the double beep? What's the two devices you are connecting? How far away? Thanks in advanced!

Best regards


----------



## FiiO (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## iL15hts

I recently received the version 2. I noticed an improvement in connection. Before it cutout even just touching the body of BTR1. (I'm using iPhone 7 btw). Maybe because of the AAC codec? Or did they upgraded something else?


----------



## demond

iL15hts said:


> I recently received the version 2. I noticed an improvement in connection. Before it cutout even just touching the body of BTR1. (I'm using iPhone 7 btw). Maybe because of the AAC codec? Or did they upgraded something else?


There's no other adjustment, maybe a few cases.


----------



## iL15hts

Ohh ok. Thank you.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

BT3 looks really nice. I am goign to preorder one as soon as its avalable.


----------



## Marco Angel

FiiO said:


>


Where do you are posting the news on the BTR3 and BTR5?
i was looking for the BTR1 but never convinced as i already had a sony like device, but more power, bassbost, and obious fiio quality are my interest


----------



## FiiO

Marco Angel said:


> Where do you are posting the news on the BTR3 and BTR5?
> i was looking for the BTR1 but never convinced as i already had a sony like device, but more power, bassbost, and obious fiio quality are my interest


Dear friend,

Thanks for the support to us. You may read some information about them from our engineers.

Best regards


demond said:


> By the way, the situation of two new products.
> 
> 
> μBTR，price about 15USD, CSR8645, aptX. (June)
> ...


----------



## Amber Rain

Could anyone who has both version one and version two that has AAC, confirm whether there is a noticeable difference when using an iPhone? Thanks very much


----------



## Amber Rain

In sound quality I meant!


----------



## parawizard (Mar 17, 2018)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> For the first choice you mentioned, because of different culture, most users would prefer the tips sound instead. Vibrator is not enabled in the BTR1.
> We did receive some feedback like the second one you mentioned. However, we failed to reproduce it. So we are afraid maybe the test condition is different. BTR1 has connected to device1 and 2, and when device 1 and BTR1 is far away from the device 2, you would receive the double beep? What's the two devices you are connecting? How far away? Thanks in advanced!
> ...



1) I can understand people wanting beeps/sounds on volume up and down but I prefer to use the music go up/down with volume changes instead like on Fugoo XL, Sony Bluetooth etc. Agree to disagree but it sucks that there is no option to disable the sound. Maybe add a function to turn disable the sounds via 4 presses of the main button. 

2) The disconnected beep happens when I am connected with my Samsung s7 and my Macbook Pro. I get into my car and drive away and the beeping starts as soon as I leave the drive way and never stops until I turn of the BTR1!

Reproduction:
1) Turn on BTR1
2) Connect to BTR1 with android phone
3) Start playing music on android phone
4) Connect computer to BTR1 as voice
5) Walk far away enough from computer that the computer disconnects from BTR1
6) Beeping sound starts 30s to 60s after walking far away. And repeats forever interrupting the music with a double beep at a regular interval. 
7) Walk back to computer and reconnect to BTR1 or wait for computer to reconnect automatically
8) After 30 seconds and successful connection the beeping stops

I reproduced using:
Samsung S7 - Primary device music playing
Alienware R3 13 with Intel 8265 wireless + bluetooth + Windows 10
Macbook Pro 15 2018

To me the beeping breaks the enjoyment of the unit quite a bit. I find myself looking for another product.


----------



## DSebastiao

Guys, how is the audio quality? Could you give me some comparisons so i could have an ideia?

Thanks,


----------



## CodyZzZ (Mar 18, 2018)

DSebastiao said:


> Guys, how is the audio quality? Could you give me some comparisons so i could have an ideia?
> 
> Thanks,


I can compare it with my Fiio X5iii. Overall sound quality is good as expected from Fiio. The soundstage is slightly narrower than my X5iii and to my ears the bass sounds slightly boosted. Nonetheless, a very enjoyable musical experience especially for what you're paying for it. Great for on-the-go as it is extremely portable and lightweight, but I would opt-in for stronger offerings if you're in a quiet environment. if only the hiss and the beeping wasn't so noticeable for my sensitive IEMs, hoping for Fiio to address this in the BTR3s.


----------



## DSebastiao

CodyZzZ said:


> I can compare it with my Fiio X5iii. Overall sound quality is good as expected from Fiio. The soundstage is slightly narrower than my X5iii and to my ears the bass sounds slightly boosted. Nonetheless, a very enjoyable musicla experience especially for what you're paying for it. Great for on-the-go as it is extremely portable and lightweight, but I would opt-in for stronger offerings if you're in a quiet environment. if only the hiss and the beeping wasn't so noticeable for my sensitive IEMs, hoping for Fiio to address this in the BTR3s.



Considering that you're comparing it to the X5ii, that sounds great, until you mentioned the hiss and beeping, i can't stand that at all, looks like i'll have to wait for the 3 then.


----------



## CodyZzZ

DSebastiao said:


> Considering that you're comparing it to the X5ii, that sounds great, until you mentioned the hiss and beeping, i can't stand that at all, looks like i'll have to wait for the 3 then.


X5iii actually so the sound ain't that bad to be honest. But totally agree that if you have sensitive gear, then the hiss from this will turn you away. Highly suggest you wait for the 3 to see if they solve this (as I would), or perhaps consider the Q5 which is miles better.


----------



## DSebastiao

CodyZzZ said:


> X5iii actually so the sound ain't that bad to be honest. But totally agree that if you have sensitive gear, then the hiss from this will turn you away. Highly suggest you wait for the 3 to see if they solve this (as I would), or perhaps consider the Q5 which is miles better.



I wish, Q5 is waaay out of my league, but thanks a lot for the heads up, can't stand hissing or noise at all.


----------



## waynes world

DSebastiao said:


> I wish, Q5 is waaay out of my league, but thanks a lot for the heads up, can't stand hissing or noise at all.



Do you have sensitive gear though? I don't, and I didn't notice hissing/noise with the BTR1 when I had it (nor do I with the Radsone ES100, although others with sensitive gear notice it when using APTX - but not APTXHD or AAC).


----------



## DSebastiao

waynes world said:


> Do you have sensitive gear though? I don't, and I didn't notice hissing/noise with the BTR1 when I had it (nor do I with the Radsone ES100, although others with sensitive gear notice it when using APTX - but not APTXHD or AAC).



I have, currently i have a cheaper transmitter, and notice some noise with it.


----------



## waynes world

DSebastiao said:


> I have, currently i have a cheaper transmitter, and notice some noise with it.



Ok. Either the transmitter is the problem, or else you are listening with sensitive iems. I personally wouldn't pass on the BTR1 unless you are using sensitive iems.


----------



## Gee Simpson

I haven't opened my BTR1 even though I've had it for nearly 2 months. After hearing it doesn't pair well with the IT01 (hiss) I have been put off opening it. I may sell it.


----------



## dualsyste

Gee Simpson said:


> I haven't opened my BTR1 even though I've had it for nearly 2 months. After hearing it doesn't pair well with the IT01 (hiss) I have been put off opening it. I may sell it.



I would sell it if that's the intent to pair it with the IT01 for more use cases.

I just got the IT01 in today and it pairs really poorly with the BTR1 purely because of that. Works great with my other less sensitive phones however!


----------



## Gee Simpson

dualsyste said:


> I would sell it if that's the intent to pair it with the IT01 for more use cases.
> 
> I just got the IT01 in today and it pairs really poorly with the BTR1 purely because of that. Works great with my other less sensitive phones however!



Yeah it was my intention, thanks.


----------



## FiiO

parawizard said:


> 1) I can understand people wanting beeps/sounds on volume up and down but I prefer to use the music go up/down with volume changes instead like on Fugoo XL, Sony Bluetooth etc. Agree to disagree but it sucks that there is no option to disable the sound. Maybe add a function to turn disable the sounds via 4 presses of the main button.
> 
> 2) The disconnected beep happens when I am connected with my Samsung s7 and my Macbook Pro. I get into my car and drive away and the beeping starts as soon as I leave the drive way and never stops until I turn of the BTR1!
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Our engineer told us that it is recommended to turn off the Bluetooth of the device you don't use. The tip sound would stop if the disconnection is longer than 3 minutes generally.
We will consider the problem with those tip sound in our later products as well. 
Sorry if bringing inconvenience to you.

Best regards


----------



## iL15hts

BTR1 support multiple devices connection right? How do you switch to other connection. Please enlighten me. Thank you


----------



## dualsyste

iL15hts said:


> BTR1 support multiple devices connection right? How do you switch to other connection. Please enlighten me. Thank you



You pair it to both phones, and the BTR streams from which ever has the more recent command.

For example, I normally play music from my personal phone, but when I get a call through my work phone it takes priority and that comes through.


----------



## iL15hts

dualsyste said:


> You pair it to both phones, and the BTR streams from which ever has the more recent command.
> 
> For example, I normally play music from my personal phone, but when I get a call through my work phone it takes priority and that comes through.



Thanks for the quick response. So it only work on phone calls? But doesn’t work in streaming music?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Hopefully the next BTR model will work well with sensitive IEM's.


----------



## FiiO (Mar 23, 2018)

iL15hts said:


> BTR1 support multiple devices connection right? How do you switch to other connection. Please enlighten me. Thank you


Dear friend,

The BTR1 can connect to two Bluetooth devices at the same time, the specific steps are as follows:

1.Turn on the Bluetooth for device A and B . Hold the power button of the BTR1 (generally for about 6 seconds) and release it until the red and blue lights flash alternately which indicate that the BTR1 is in pairing mode now.  Search the BTR1 from Device A for connection. 'BTR1 connected' is displayed on device A at this time;
2. Manually click "disconnect" on device A, and 'BTR1 disconnected' will show up. Hold the power button of the BTR1 for about 3 seconds to turn it down.
3. Repeat step 1 for entering pairing mode. Search the BTR1 from Device B for connection, 'BTR1 connected' is displayed on device B at this time;
4. Click the 'BTR1 disconnected' option on device A again. The device A is connected to BTR1 now.

At this time, you could connect the headphone to the BTR1. When playing the song of device A, it can be heard from the BTR1. Pause the music from device A and play the song of the device B instead, you could enjoy the music from device B in the BTR1 at that time instead.

If you have already owned the BTR1, you could have a try. If not, you may test in the local store instead. 

Best regards


----------



## fe-lixx

Gee Simpson said:


> Hopefully the next BTR model will work well with sensitive IEM's.


What's the problem with the BTR1 and sensitive IEMs (assuming you mean multi-BA models)?


----------



## dualsyste

fe-lixx said:


> What's the problem with the BTR1 and sensitive IEMs (assuming you mean multi-BA models)?



It hisses.

So I use it with both my iBasso IT01 and Meze Neo 11 and when you pause it music it will have noticeably hissing and crackling noises until the signal cuts out (a few seconds).


----------



## Gee Simpson

dualsyste said:


> It hisses.
> 
> So I use it with both my iBasso IT01 and Meze Neo 11 and when you pause it music it will have noticeably hissing and crackling noises until the signal cuts out (a few seconds).



So I'm guessing it is pretty much horrible with the IT01?


----------



## dualsyste

Gee Simpson said:


> So I'm guessing it is pretty much horrible with the IT01?



Yeah - unusable for me purely because I need to start and stop my music quite often in my environment.


----------



## dualsyste

iL15hts said:


> Thanks for the quick response. So it only work on phone calls? But doesn’t work in streaming music?



Haven't tested, but would assume so. Same principle - if I pressed play on a music app on my other phone, it'll likely send through a signal that would interrupt and take priority over my existing task.


----------



## iL15hts

dualsyste said:


> Haven't tested, but would assume so. Same principle - if I pressed play on a music app on my other phone, it'll likely send through a signal that would interrupt and take priority over my existing task.



Ok. All clear now. Thanks a lot sir.


----------



## iL15hts

I just tried this with my Mac and iPhone it works. And the feature is really handy. 





FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The BTR1 can connect to two Bluetooth devices at the same time, the specific steps are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gee Simpson (Mar 25, 2018)

dualsyste said:


> Yeah - unusable for me purely because I need to start and stop my music quite often in my environment.



So it's fine when music is playing?


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Will the BTR3 support USB C? I don't really wanna carry around other cables.


----------



## dualsyste (Mar 26, 2018)

Gee Simpson said:


> So it's fine when music is playing?



Yes and no. I tested it today, and at low volumes where the music is playing and no longer present, I presume the hissing is still there. When the music is turned up the hissing doesn't increase in volume but I would say it's still there in the background. 

It still sounds good, gives the IT01 a good thump, but the pause between tracks in TIDAL is enough to drive me insane when I hear the hissing.


----------



## yoowan

This little gizmo makes my Mee P1 shine. These earphones have always been under-performing with the other gear I have. Never thought this was possible with the lossy bluetooth data transfer.

Iems with a higher sensitivity on the other hand create hiss and other sound artefacts. I hope next generation(s) will be able to find a solution for that problem.

Definitely a thumbs up for the BTR1.


----------



## slackerpo

yoowan said:


> This little gizmo makes my Mee P1 shine. These earphones have always been under-performing with the other gear I have. Never thought this was possible with the lossy bluetooth data transfer.
> 
> Iems with a higher sensitivity on the other hand create hiss and other sound artefacts. I hope next generation(s) will be able to find a solution for that problem.
> 
> Definitely a thumbs up for the BTR1.



i actually never had paired em. ill give it a spin.


----------



## yoowan

slackerpo said:


> i actually never had paired em. ill give it a spin.



OK, curious to know what your experience is...


----------



## Gee Simpson

yoowan said:


> This little gizmo makes my Mee P1 shine. These earphones have always been under-performing with the other gear I have. Never thought this was possible with the lossy bluetooth data transfer.
> 
> Iems with a higher sensitivity on the other hand create hiss and other sound artefacts. *I hope next generation(s) will be able to find a solution for that problem.*
> 
> Definitely a thumbs up for the BTR1.



Yeah let's hope so.


----------



## yoowan

And also... more granular volume control.


----------



## FiiO

Gee Simpson said:


> Yeah let's hope so.


Dear friend,

Because of the particularity of Bluetooth transmission, the background noise of the current Bluetooth DAC/headphones would be relatively larger. 

But we would still try our best to reduce this noise in later generation. 

Best regards


----------



## Eric13 (Mar 29, 2018)

Can this thing recieve then transmit bluetooth signal?  I want to amplify bluetooth signal is that possible?

One more thing can it convert 3.5 jack of the source to bluetooth signal ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bahamot

Eric13 said:


> Can this thing recieve then transmit bluetooth signal?  I want to amplify bluetooth signal is that possible?
> 
> One more thing can it convert 3.5 jack of the source to bluetooth signal ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


No, it's just a Bluetooth receiver


----------



## parawizard

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Our engineer told us that it is recommended to turn off the Bluetooth of the device you don't use. The tip sound would stop if the disconnection is longer than 3 minutes generally.
> We will consider the problem with those tip sound in our later products as well.
> ...



Thanks for the response. Why make a device that doesn't have updatable firmware? I guess there is already a planned succession of this model with another. I will be looking into competitors that are updating/refining their products instead.


----------



## dualsyste

Gee Simpson said:


> Hopefully the next BTR model will work well with sensitive IEM's.





FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Because of the particularity of Bluetooth transmission, the background noise of the current Bluetooth DAC/headphones would be relatively larger.



Quite interestingly, I decided to test something I saw in the ES100 thread.

I switched from AptX to SBC (my BTR1 is v.1 so no AAC)... no hiss.

Sound noticeably has less separation, but for my uses (background noise in the office or exercising) this doesn't bother me at all.

Just worth noting - must be something about AptX? Wonder if something can test the same for AAC as well.

Overall quite pleased with it now since I was someone limiting it more casual use where I can use less sensitive over ear headphones!


----------



## vegetaleb

I just discovered Fiio BTR1 online, I have some KZ iem pairs that I love and an HTC U11 (and soon U12+), the given USB C dongle is good with Dolby mods but I am told Razer Phone USB C adapter is much better, though it costs about 40$ in France VS this Fiio BT adapter which is just 20$ more, so here my questions:
-Is it Aptx HD compatible? it doesn't have a aptx HD logo but the specs are vastly enough for it no?
-Would it beat a USB C to AUX adaptor?
-Will the clip stick well on any clothes like Adidas climacool? (I am asking because I have a Sony SBH50 that is either too heavy or the clip was slipping on adidas tech tshirts)


----------



## soundkist

vegetaleb said:


> I just discovered Fiio BTR1 online, I have some KZ iem pairs that I love and an HTC U11 (and soon U12+), the given USB C dongle is good with Dolby mods but I am told Razer Phone USB C adapter is much better, though it costs about 40$ in France VS this Fiio BT adapter which is just 20$ more, so here my questions:
> -Is it Aptx HD compatible? it doesn't have a aptx HD logo but the specs are vastly enough for it no?
> -Would it beat a USB C to AUX adaptor?
> -Will the clip stick well on any clothes like Adidas climacool? (I am asking because I have a Sony SBH50 that is either too heavy or the clip was slipping on adidas tech tshirts)



-Yes, AptX HD.
-¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-The clip is not very strong, but I think more so it depends how, and what orientation you are clipping it on the shirt.  The BTR1 is fairly lightweight, btw.


----------



## waynes world

soundkist said:


> -Yes, AptX HD.
> -¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> -The clip is not very strong, but I think more so it depends how, and what orientation you are clipping it on the shirt.  The BTR1 is fairly lightweight, btw.



I'm pretty sure that the btr1 supports APTX, but not APTXHD.


----------



## soundkist

waynes world said:


> I'm pretty sure that the btr1 supports APTX, but not APTXHD.



Oops!  Yes, you are correct--apologies!


----------



## DSebastiao

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Because of the particularity of Bluetooth transmission, the background noise of the current Bluetooth DAC/headphones would be relatively larger.
> 
> ...



One solution to this that i can confirm, is something like the ifi ear buddy.



waynes world said:


> I'm pretty sure that the btr1 supports APTX, but not APTXHD.



But it claims to be "32 bit", AptX only goes up to 16 bit.

Also, how's the sound quality? Is it better than any other phone?


----------



## FiiO

DSebastiao said:


> One solution to this that i can confirm, is something like the ifi ear buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

The BTR1 can support APTX instead of APTX-HD.
And yes APTX has maximum bit length in 16bit. And 384kHz/32bit is the max decoding capability of the chip AK4376 not APTX itself.

Best regards


----------



## DSebastiao

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The BTR1 can support APTX instead of APTX-HD.
> And yes APTX has maximum bit length in 16bit. And 384kHz/32bit is the max decoding capability of the chip AK4376 not APTX itself.
> ...



Thank you for your answer.

Would it be possible to build something like the btr1 but with a 3.5mm in to use as a wired dac? That way we could get the 32bit audio.


----------



## Brooko

DSebastiao said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> Would it be possible to build something like the btr1 but with a 3.5mm in to use as a wired dac? That way we could get the 32bit audio.



Why would you want 32 bit audio?  You realise the bit depth relates to SNR (or in simple terms - the amount of volume above the noise floor)?  16 bit audio already covers +96 dB (so even with a quiet studio at 20-30 dB this equates to volume beyond the threshold of pain).  For your average house at 30-40dB (silent room), it easily covers the full range of listenable volume.  24 bit audio drives that to a whopping 144 dB.  You can't use its full extent.  32b would be 192 dB.

So for playback - 16bit is all you need.  If you were recording, then its a different ballgame, because with multiple tracks to mix, then you need the headroom, and the noise floor is going to be something you will want to have as much room as possible with.

Going back to your 32 bit though - unless you have DSP involved in your playback, you won't even use the 8 bit difference between 32 and 24 bit (those 8 bits are just padded zeros).

So in short - unless you're recording, there is no point in 32bit audio for the BTR1 (which is essentially a portable device).  Heck there is no point in 24 bit either - but then audiophiles have often been fooled buy the desire for bigger numbers without knowing their real world significance.

For reference : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/24bit-vs-16bit-the-myth-exploded.415361/


----------



## DSebastiao

Brooko said:


> Why would you want 32 bit audio?  You realise the bit depth relates to SNR (or in simple terms - the amount of volume above the noise floor)?  16 bit audio already covers +96 dB (so even with a quiet studio at 20-30 dB this equates to volume beyond the threshold of pain).  For your average house at 30-40dB (silent room), it easily covers the full range of listenable volume.  24 bit audio drives that to a whopping 144 dB.  You can't use its full extent.  32b would be 192 dB.
> 
> So for playback - 16bit is all you need.  If you were recording, then its a different ballgame, because with multiple tracks to mix, then you need the headroom, and the noise floor is going to be something you will want to have as much room as possible with.
> 
> ...



Yea i would record and mix it with different sources, but i'm not 100% on that 32 bit thing, i would love to have a device like this that could be used with bluetooth or cable, for an affordable price ofc, my main focus here i really to make my smartphone's sound way better without having to carry a brick.

Also, not a lot a phones have aptx HD, Samsung ones don't for example, it can be added, but it's not common, bluetooth audio isn't really here i believe.


----------



## waynes world

DSebastiao said:


> bluetooth audio isn't really here i believe.



I think it's getting close for mere mortals though (such as myself). I was pretty happy with the BTR1 before I lost it. And I'm even more impressed with the Radsone Earstudio. In fact over in that thread, many people are talking as though bluetooth has finally arrived. So it pays to be a mere mortal!



> Also, not a lot a phones have aptx HD, Samsung ones don't for example, it can be added, but it's not common,



I have an S7 edge exynos on android 7.0. I realize that more codecs will be available when it gets upgraded to android 8.0. But I don't think APTX HD will be available on my S7.

What do you mean by "it can be added"?


----------



## DSebastiao

waynes world said:


> I think it's getting close for mere mortals though (such as myself). I was pretty happy with the BTR1 before I lost it. And I'm even more impressed with the Radsone Earstudio. In fact over in that thread, many people are talking as though bluetooth has finally arrived. So it pays to be a mere mortal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if i can talk about it in this forum, but there's a magisk module that makes the upgrade, you should find it on XDA.


----------



## DSebastiao

waynes world said:


> I think it's getting close for mere mortals though (such as myself). I was pretty happy with the BTR1 before I lost it. And I'm even more impressed with the Radsone Earstudio. In fact over in that thread, many people are talking as though bluetooth has finally arrived. So it pays to be a mere mortal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, could you light me up on the fiio's ability to connect to 2 devices? How does that work?

I didn't know about that radsone, i like what i see, but isn't the dac chip worst than the one used on the btr? I can't find comparison's, but it seems like the radsone wins on portability (smaller), the app, the balanced audio output, claims to have a bunch of proprietary sound effects, same as the btr, (no clue on that), bonus on the noise cancelling microphone...


----------



## waynes world (Apr 14, 2018)

DSebastiao said:


> I don't know if i can talk about it in this forum, but there's a magisk module that makes the upgrade, you should find it on XDA.



Thanks. I'd love to get APTXHD happening, so I'll look into that.



DSebastiao said:


> Also, could you light me up on the fiio's ability to connect to 2 devices? How does that work?



I'm not sure if I did that with the btr1 (but with the radsone it seems to work well).



> I didn't know about that radsone, i like what i see, but isn't the dac chip worst than the one used on the btr? I can't find comparison's,



You would think the AK4376 would result in better SQ than dual AK4375A's, but I guess implementation and other vodoo comes into play.



> but it seems like the radsone wins on portability (smaller), the app, the balanced audio output, claims to have a bunch of proprietary sound effects, same as the btr, (no clue on that), bonus on the noise cancelling microphone...



Also it can be used as a usb dac (albeit only up to 48KHz /16bit), but it sounds very good (once again, to a mere mortal lol).

As far as proprietary sound effects go, the btr1 has a "Reverb and 3D sound affect", while the Radsone (via the phone app) has a bunch of EQ settings (and 4 customizable presets), the ability to double the current, DCT processing, and digital filters.

I should mention that I really like the form factor of the btr1. Great build, great clip, and I like how the buttons/controls are laid out (a bit more fiddly with the Radsone).

It's good for people to know of the various options out there. Having said that, the BTR1 is great, and Fiio rocks, and I'm gonna cease and desist talking about the Radsone further in this thread out of respect.


----------



## DSebastiao

waynes world said:


> Thanks. I'd love to get APTXHD happening, so I'll look into that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i'll be waiting for the btr2 anyway, just want to know more about other options.

But how would you use the 2 device connection thing? What's the purpose?

Also, on the website, they say that "some" android devices allow you to see the battery percentage, how can i make sure that my phone can do that?


----------



## Brooko

DSebastiao said:


> But how would you use the 2 device connection thing? What's the purpose?



Its simple.  You could connect to a DAP and your phone at the same time.  Whichever is the primary device plays.  While you're listening to music from the DAP, you get a phone call.  You simply accept the call, the Bluetooth automatically switches over, and you use the BTR1 with your phone in headset mode.


----------



## yoowan

Vsonic's GR07 Classic is also marvelous with BTR1. I'm starting to think that Lenovo Vibe X3 even with a dedicated dac, really sounds inferior. GR07 has never sounded this good. So now I have with Pinnacle P1 two iems that got a new life.


----------



## daid1

Another receiver on the list

https://m.it.aliexpress.com/item/32...teDetail&spm=2114.12010611.0.0.61b16a7bCm1gbX


----------



## waynes world

daid1 said:


> Another receiver on the list
> 
> https://m.it.aliexpress.com/item/32...teDetail&spm=2114.12010611.0.0.61b16a7bCm1gbX



No clip, no go!


----------



## DSebastiao

Could this be chained with that fiio portable amplifier? And would it be worth it?


----------



## Brooko

My review posted - https://www.headphone-earphone.reviews/2018/04/17/fiio-btr1-bluetooth-dac-and-amp/


----------



## FiiO

Brooko said:


> My review posted - https://www.headphone-earphone.reviews/2018/04/17/fiio-btr1-bluetooth-dac-and-amp/


Thanks!


----------



## Koolpep (Apr 18, 2018)

I really like my BTR1 - I have the AK XB10 as well and while I think the sound quality is slightly better with the AK - overall the BTR is the one I use more often as it's more reliable, has better battery life and feels more robust.

Update: Forgot to mention, that I am on conference calls a lot and I use the BTR1 to convert my non-mic-cabled IEMs into a headset with which I can make all my calls with freedom to run around hands free.


----------



## vegetaleb

What about the clip? Can we say it's ''sports compatible''? As I stated before my old sony sbh50 had a useless clip with adidas thirsts as it will slide out on thin textures, so imagine your BT module flying while doing your jogging


----------



## soundkist

vegetaleb said:


> What about the clip? Can we say it's ''sports compatible''? As I stated before my old sony sbh50 had a useless clip with adidas thirsts as it will slide out on thin textures, so imagine your BT module flying while doing your jogging



As I stated before, the clip is not very strong, and wouldn't fare well with your thin shirts.  You could try adding a rubber band around the midsection of the BTR1, which would introduce a tighter clip fit along with some friction to help keep it in place.  Or like I do, clip it vertically into your waistband, and skip attaching to the the shirt altogether.


----------



## waynes world

vegetaleb said:


> What about the clip? Can we say it's ''sports compatible''? As I stated before my old sony sbh50 had a useless clip with adidas thirsts as it will slide out on thin textures, so imagine your BT module flying while doing your jogging



Well, it's not "skiing in powder and wiping out" compatible (that's how I lost mine - dum dum I know!). So no, I wouldn't consider it "sports compatible". Having said that, it had quite a good clip for normal use. I wish the bt receiver that I'm using now had a clip as good as the btr1's.


----------



## Brooko

Mine is going pretty good for running or moderate exercise. As far as clips go, I find it pretty good, and there is always the lanyard as an option too.


----------



## waynes world

Brooko said:


> Mine is going pretty good for running or moderate exercise. As far as clips go, I find it pretty good, and there is always the lanyard as an option too.



I agree. Not "extreme sports" compatible, but quite good otherwise.


----------



## soundkist

Well geeze, maybe I got one with a bum clip... I wear it pretty much every day at work, and have nearly lost it down the toilet several times from it falling off my shirt.  Fortunately the headphone cable saves it from a watery death, but needless to say, I'm not exercising in the bathroom, lol.


----------



## waynes world

soundkist said:


> Well geeze, maybe I got one with a bum clip... I wear it pretty much every day at work, and have nearly lost it down the toilet several times from it falling off my shirt.  Fortunately the headphone cable saves it from a watery death, but needless to say, I'm not exercising in the bathroom, lol.



I think that exercising in the bathroom would fall under the "extreme sports" category lol


----------



## parawizard

soundkist said:


> Well geeze, maybe I got one with a bum clip... I wear it pretty much every day at work, and have nearly lost it down the toilet several times from it falling off my shirt.  Fortunately the headphone cable saves it from a watery death, but needless to say, I'm not exercising in the bathroom, lol.



I workout with the BTR1 and I do some calisthenics moves that I go upside down and have never had the clip come off my shirt. I wear just T-shirts to the gym.


----------



## fe-lixx (Apr 20, 2018)

waynes world said:


> No clip, no go!


Indeed, friend.

And what on earth were they thinking when they created this way too fast slideshow with pictures of horrible quality at the top?? This screams "go away, no money to lose here". It's so bad, I almost want to send them an email about it...

edit: @daid1  But thanks for posting anyway. I'm always grateful for hints about new products, even if they're not perfect, so please keep posting, if you find anything.


----------



## waynes world

fe-lixx said:


> Indeed, friend.
> 
> And what on earth were they thinking when they created this way too fast slideshow with pictures of horrible quality at the top?? This screams "go away, no money to lose here". It's so bad, I almost want to send them an email about it...



No point in sending them an email - it's like sending an email into a black hole. That's why I like dealing with Fiio and Radsone - much better customer service, responsiveness, and participation here at headfi.


----------



## Marco Angel

@FiiO what's the output power the btr3 and btr5 will be having?


----------



## FiiO

Marco Angel said:


> @FiiO what's the output power the btr3 and btr5 will be having?


Dear friend,

We don't have this information currently. Stay tuned! 

Best regards


----------



## egg1111115

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We don't have this information currently. Stay tuned!
> 
> Best regards


Hello,
Do you know what will different/new in the BTR3? I'm trying to decide if I should get the BTR1 (V2) now or wait until June.


----------



## Marco Angel

I'm also interested in the differences and pricing


----------



## FiiO

egg1111115 said:


> Hello,
> Do you know what will different/new in the BTR3? I'm trying to decide if I should get the BTR1 (V2) now or wait until June.





demond said:


> By the way, the situation of two new products.
> 
> 
> μBTR，price about 15USD, CSR8645, aptX. (June)
> ...


Dear friend,

This is some information mentioned by our engineer before.

Best regards


----------



## CeroAbsoluto

Hello,

I have a doubt. At every moment it is mentioned that the next BTR5 the chip CSR8645. From what I understand this chip is responsible for the reception and conversion to analog. This means that the BTR5 is no longer going to use an AKM DAC? At no time is the AKM mentioned.

In these moments I enjoy many hours of classical music with a Final Audio E2000 connected to the BTR1. These two complement each other perfectly. The sound, from my points of view, far exceeds some sets that triple their price. I feel sensations that anothers more expensive equipment does not transmit to me, and I'm not talking about portability, I'm talking about a  in the exquisite sound, with an incredible delicacy.

Waiting for the BTR5 and the new Final Audio E4000.

Sorry for my English level.

Thank you.


----------



## Amber Rain

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> This is some information mentioned by our engineer before.
> 
> Best regards



@FiiO 

Can you confirm that the BTR3 will have AAC codec for iPhones from the first day of release (as I have just sold my btr1 ad it only had SBC). 

Thanks


----------



## Koolpep

Amber Rain said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Can you confirm that the BTR3 will have AAC codec for iPhones from the first day of release (as I have just sold my btr1 ad it only had SBC).
> 
> Thanks


Yes indeed. I was one of the unlucky ones too who got a btr1 v1 old stock without aac support and not the v2 with aac. But I doubt they will mess this up again. 

Cheers.


----------



## Brooko

Just curious - did either of you actually test the SBC volume matched against aptX, or against true aac (ie straight from your device)?  When the discussion regarding missing Bluetooth transmission of aac with the BTR1 was going on, I decided to perform a little test.  I volume matched and compared side-by-side with alternatives.  I couldn't tell a difference in normal listening.  I then looked up what the bit-rate for modern SBC standard was, and to my surprise its actually the equivalent of MP3 320!.  Its no wonder I couldn't discern a difference.

And here's the point - if I can't tell in a quiet room at normal listening levels, how will I tell in a mobile environment?

Its just food for thought.  Your own listening acuity may be far better than mine - and maybe you can tell a difference.  But in my experience we often get caught up in the numbers without listening to what they actually represent.  I'd still (like you) prefer aac be present for peace of mind.  But I was genuinely surprised by the performance of SBC.


----------



## waynes world

Brooko said:


> Just curious - did either of you actually test the SBC volume matched against aptX, or against true aac (ie straight from your device)?  When the discussion regarding missing Bluetooth transmission of aac with the BTR1 was going on, I decided to perform a little test.  I volume matched and compared side-by-side with alternatives.  I couldn't tell a difference in normal listening.  I then looked up what the bit-rate for modern SBC standard was, and to my surprise its actually the equivalent of MP3 320!.  Its no wonder I couldn't discern a difference.
> 
> And here's the point - if I can't tell in a quiet room at normal listening levels, how will I tell in a mobile environment?
> 
> Its just food for thought.  Your own listening acuity may be far better than mine - and maybe you can tell a difference.  But in my experience we often get caught up in the numbers without listening to what they actually represent.  I'd still (like you) prefer aac be present for peace of mind.  But I was genuinely surprised by the performance of SBC.



SBC is the equivalent of 320kbps? I was going to call BS on your Brooko, but since you're smarter than me, I thought I'd bettter double check. If the below source can be trusted, you are absolutely correct!:
https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/sbc-aptx-which-bluetooth-codec-is-the-best

Surprising but true!


----------



## Brooko

waynes world said:


> SBC is the equivalent of 320kbps? I was going to call BS on your Brooko, but since you're smarter than me, I thought I'd bettter double check. If the below source can be trusted, you are absolutely correct!:
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/sbc-aptx-which-bluetooth-codec-is-the-best
> 
> Surprising but true!



I had to look it up too - surprised the heck out of me.  But I could not tell the Bluetooth connection from wired with other DAPs in the past - so makes more sense now 

Or I just have cloth ears (which could be entirely plausible)


----------



## Koolpep

Brooko said:


> Just curious - did either of you actually test the SBC volume matched against aptX, or against true aac (ie straight from your device)?  When the discussion regarding missing Bluetooth transmission of aac with the BTR1 was going on, I decided to perform a little test.  I volume matched and compared side-by-side with alternatives.  I couldn't tell a difference in normal listening.  I then looked up what the bit-rate for modern SBC standard was, and to my surprise its actually the equivalent of MP3 320!.  Its no wonder I couldn't discern a difference.
> 
> And here's the point - if I can't tell in a quiet room at normal listening levels, how will I tell in a mobile environment?
> 
> Its just food for thought.  Your own listening acuity may be far better than mine - and maybe you can tell a difference.  But in my experience we often get caught up in the numbers without listening to what they actually represent.  I'd still (like you) prefer aac be present for peace of mind.  But I was genuinely surprised by the performance of SBC.



Hi Brooke,

It does do 328kbs and 44.1khz but it is not equivalent to an mp3 at that Bitrate as it uses the sbc codec which was designed to create reasonable audio quality with lower compression requirements from low powered Bluetooth devices. It is based on MPEG 1 layer II (mp2) so while certainly good enough to walk around, it is not the best you can get. AAC with 256kbps is superior in every way. And the biggest annoyance is that it was just not activated in the firmware for the reasons stated by fiio. 

If you can discern the two? Up to the individual ears.


----------



## Brooko

MP3 is just a container/codec.  What is important is that SBC can handle up to 328 kbps.  The difference between an MP2 and MP3 is mainly compression.  I also asked if you did a volume matched side-by-side test.  I did.  You didn't answer that - just gave the usual regarding individual discernment.  I notice this a lot, and I'm not pointing any fingers.  Everyone says they can tell the difference.  No-one honestly tests themselves.  Its not hard. Apparently almost everyone here has golden ears - I am one of the few exceptions.  I'd love to see how many golden ears can really tell the difference when listening to normal music at normal sound levels, and aren't told which codec is which 

Anyway, where SBC falls down is latency - not sound quality.  AAC is supposed to be superior, and definitely is as far as latency goes - but sound wise ...... I'm not sure.  Both, on my music, with portable use, at normal listening levels => sound pretty darn good.


----------



## Koolpep

Brooko said:


> MP3 is just a container/codec.  What is important is that SBC can handle up to 328 kbps.  The difference between an MP2 and MP3 is mainly compression.  I also asked if you did a volume matched side-by-side test.  I did.  You didn't answer that - just gave the usual regarding individual discernment.  I notice this a lot, and I'm not pointing any fingers.  Everyone says they can tell the difference.  No-one honestly tests themselves.  Its not hard. Apparently almost everyone here has golden ears - I am one of the few exceptions.  I'd love to see how many golden ears can really tell the difference when listening to normal music at normal sound levels, and aren't told which codec is which
> 
> Anyway, where SBC falls down is latency - not sound quality.  AAC is supposed to be superior, and definitely is as far as latency goes - but sound wise ...... I'm not sure.  Both, on my music, with portable use, at normal listening levels => sound pretty darn good.




I agree. I don’t know if I can identify the difference. SBC sounds great to me too at least with good reception and if it uses the full range available. My point was just that one is technically better than the other. And I thought I paid for aac and then didn’t get it. So a bit of Butt hurt in it haha. 

When I am out and about I can be 100% sure that I won’t hear a difference like you said. And even with critical listening I probably couldn’t.


----------



## FiiO

Amber Rain said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Can you confirm that the BTR3 will have AAC codec for iPhones from the first day of release (as I have just sold my btr1 ad it only had SBC).
> 
> Thanks


Dear friend,

Yes, AAC would be supported by the BTR3.

Best regards


----------



## Amber Rain

@FiiO 

Thanks  for confirming. 

Do you have any idea for a UK release date yet?

Thanks


----------



## Amber Rain

Hi Brooko

Thanks for your review and comments.

No, I  didn't volume match or test against SBC etc as I have no facility to do so. 

I sold my Btr1 before I read  your review, as I needed to fund another purchase and I was a bit pissed about it not supporting AAC. The information I read on the web stated  that SBC was of a lower quality than AAC and I had nothing else to go on.

However, I was pleased enough with the sound of the btr1 and would possibly consider buying V2, but will wait on more details / reviews of that btr3.


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

I’ve got a BTR1 due to arrive today.  Will post my impressions once i’ve played around with it a bit...


----------



## FiiO

Amber Rain said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Thanks  for confirming.
> 
> ...


BTR3? Not yet. 

Best regards


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache (May 3, 2018)

My BTR1 arrived yesterday and i’ve had a few hours time with it so I thought i’d post some impressions.

So, I already own a Fiio Q1 dac/amp.  I like it a lot, but it’s the version that isn’t specifically IOS ready.  When connected to my iPhone7 via the lightning adapter it’s only an amp - the DAC is bypassed.  That isn’t a huge issue as it sounds fine.  However, I also use the Q1 with my laptop via the USB connection which does use the Fiio DAC.  Not only is it a marked and very notable improvement over the crappy headphone jack on my laptop, but I feel it also provides better sound than when I run iPhone7-Q1-headphone.  In other words, I feel the Fiio DAC provides better sound than the Apple DAC in the lightning adaptor.  That leads me to the BTR1...

Here’s what I was looking for with this little guy:

1.  Convenience - I don’t like the lightning adapter.  It’s a pain.  It feels flimsy (my teenage son destroys them in about a month).  It also means I can’t charge the phone and listen to music at the same time.  Finally, the iPhone7 is big enough that I don’t find it easy to tuck it in a pocket and carry it around all the time while phones are plugged in.  It’s tiresome being physically tethered to it.

2.  Extra power - not much, but just a bit of a boost to drive things a little harder.  With quieter recordings I find I have to sometimes turn the volume up to 70% or more to get suitable volume (that’s without using the Q1 of course).  I’m using VE Monk plus buds btw.  I just don’t have opportunity to listen to music often enough when i’m out to warrant big money on buds and I actually really like the monk sound.

3.  Possibly, a slight SQ improvement from what I suspect might be a better DAC in the BTR1 than what Apple has in the lightning adaptor.

Having spent some time with it, I can definitely say the BTR1 takes care of numbers 1 & 2.  It's a super convenient device - connects smoothly and seems to stay connected.   Small enough to carry around almost unnoticed whether clipped to a pocket or just hanging from the included lanyard.  It's really quite liberating to be able to sit the phone down and charge it while walking around my apartment listening to tunes.  Perfect.

It also provides a nice power boost.  I don't need to go above about 50% with the Monks and the extra juice gets the buds vibrating with more authority.  It also drives my K240s to a suitable level although not with the same authority.  As a relative newb to the whole headphone amplification thing I've found that amp power isn't always just a volume thing.  There's a certain quality to the sound of a properly driven speaker...I don't know what the word is...maybe "bloom?"  Something like that.  With the right amount of amp power headphones seem to really open up in a musical way that isn't just about volume.  The slightly higher output power of the BTR1 gets that out of the Monks but not so much the K240s.  But it's certainly listenable even with the bigger phones.  I haven't tried my 400i's yet but I suspect it wouldn't be enough to get them humming much.  But that's OK as I really hadn't intended on using the full size phones anyway with the BTR1.

As far as number 3 of my desires, I'm not so sure.  I "think" the DAC provides a better SQ than Apple's, but I could just be imagining it.  However, I can definitely say it doesn't impact the sound quality negatively.  It certainly sounds very good.  There might be a slight boost in the bass area but not much.  Mids sound rich and detailed which I love as I play guitar and my tastes lean towards lots of guitar both acoustic and electric, horns, piano...vocals sound real nice.  Highs are fine - the Monks aren't a real bright earbud generally but what's supposed to be there is there.  I've  tried a few Bluetooth headphones over the past couple years and haven't been impressed with how they sound, so to be able to plug whatever buds or IEMs I want into the BTR1 and get good sound quality is a great thing...I don't hear any hiss at all with the Monks at least.  I imagine that's an issue reserved for gear having higher sensitivity.

Overall, I really like the BTR1!  I think its pretty close to exactly what I was looking for.

Oh, BTW...I'm in Canada and ordered it from Amazon and was pleased to see when it arrived that it is the V2 model that supports AAC.  It wasn't a huge concern for me as I figured it would sound fine either way, but I'm happy it's the most recent model anyway.


----------



## waynes world

Sgt. Ear Ache said:


> My BTR1 arrived yesterday and i’ve had a few hours time with it so I thought i’d post some impressions.
> 
> So, I already own a Fiio Q1 dac/amp.  I like it a lot, but it’s the version that isn’t specifically IOS ready.  When connected to my iPhone7 via the lightning adapter it’s only an amp - the DAC is bypassed.  That isn’t a huge issue as it sounds fine.  However, I also use the Q1 with my laptop via the USB connection which does use the Fiio DAC.  Not only is it a marked and very notable improvement over the ****ty headphone jack on my laptop, but I feel it also provides better sound than when I run iPhone7-Q1-headphone.  In other words, I feel the Fiio DAC provides better sound than the Apple DAC in the lightning adaptor.  That leads me to the BTR1...
> 
> ...



Great impressions!

Btw, I'd like your user name if I didn't currently have an ear ache lol


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

waynes world said:


> Great impressions!
> 
> Btw, I'd like your user name if I didn't currently have an ear ache lol



Ouch!  Sorry bout that...


----------



## jam130 (May 5, 2018)

demond said:


> Oh, no problem. These are exactly what we can do. Among them, there is a big relationship between battery life and size. It is the hardest decision.



Will the BTR-3 and BTR-5 have Bluetooth 5? I like my FiiO Q5 but the range could be greatly improved by upgrading from Bluetooth 4.x to Bluetooth 5


----------



## subtec

jam130 said:


> Will the BTR-3 and BTR-5 have Bluetooth 5? I like my FiiO Q5 but the range could be greatly improved by upgrading from Bluetooth 4.x to Bluetooth 5


Bluetooth 5 only improves range for Low Energy mode, which isn't used for music.


----------



## pjvd

jam130 said:


> Will the BTR-3 and BTR-5 have Bluetooth 5? I like my FiiO Q5 but the range could be greatly improved by upgrading from Bluetooth 4.x to Bluetooth 5



Hey man I haven't heard back from you.


----------



## FiiO

jam130 said:


> Will the BTR-3 and BTR-5 have Bluetooth 5? I like my FiiO Q5 but the range could be greatly improved by upgrading from Bluetooth 4.x to Bluetooth 5


Dear friend,

Not sure currently. We may consider about that according to the maturity of Bluetooth 5. 

Best regards


----------



## jam130

subtec said:


> Bluetooth 5 only improves range for Low Energy mode, which isn't used for music.



I'll admit I am not an expert in Bluetooth so I'm just going off what I read, but based off this article on whathifi it seems like Bluetooth 5 would increase range for music.



FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> Not sure currently. We may consider about that according to the maturity of Bluetooth 5.
> Best regards



@FiiO If the article above is true, and Bluetooth 5 increases range it would help a lot. I've noticed that in an office environment with lots of interference, my Q5 can cut out at a range as little as 3 feet...


----------



## subtec

jam130 said:


> I'll admit I am not an expert in Bluetooth so I'm just going off what I read, but based off this article on whathifi it seems like Bluetooth 5 would increase range for music.
> 
> 
> 
> @FiiO If the article above is true, and Bluetooth 5 increases range it would help a lot. I've noticed that in an office environment with lots of interference, my Q5 can cut out at a range as little as 3 feet...


That article is bad and wrong. Unfortunately, there are dozens of articles just like it, touting the improved speed and range Bluetooth 5 brings. Even the Bluetooth SIG is guilty of perpetuating the hyperbole around BT 5. If I was especially cynical, I would say it's because they have a strong financial incentive in promoting the technology, and if people really understood what BT5 actually does they'd be much less excited about it.

It's important to understand Bluetooth is separated into Bluetooth Classic, and Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE). BT Classic is the one we're all familiar with, and that's used for streaming audio among many other things. That hasn't really changed much since Enhanced Data Rate (EDR) was added in Bluetooth 2.0.

Bluetooth Low Energy, meanwhile, is a completely separate spec from BT Classic that was introduced in Bluetooth 4.0. As the name suggests, it's a lower power variant, designed for devices with small batteries that only need to send small amounts of data in short bursts. It is *not* intended for higher bandwidth, continuous throughput applications, like for example streaming audio. In fact, currently _there isn't even a profile to transmit audio in BLE_. The Bluetooth SIG is supposedly working on a BLE audio profile, but if/when it gets added to a future Bluetooth spec, don't expect it to be as good as the codecs used in BT Classic (e.g. AptX, LDAC, etc). Apple has a proprietary BLE audio solution they've developed, but so far it seems limited to use in hearing aids, and I wouldn't expect audio quality comparable what's available with BT Classic. BLE just doesn't have the bandwidth to match BT Classic.

Bluetooth 5 adds some new modes to Bluetooth Low Energy that let it trade speed for range or vice-versa, but even with these improvements, they can't match BT Classic's bandwidth.

In short, Bluetooth 5 _does nothing_ to improve range or anything else _for audio transmission._ *All of the improvements to range and speed in BT5 apply to Bluetooth Low Energy only, which doesn't even include a way of transmitting audio*. Even if it did, and even with the improvements in BT5, it _still_ has less bandwidth available than Bluetooth Classic.


If you want something that could improve your existing BT range, you could try using a long range transmitter like this one.


----------



## jam130

subtec said:


> That article is bad and wrong. Unfortunately, there are dozens of articles just like it, touting the improved speed and range Bluetooth 5 brings. Even the Bluetooth SIG is guilty of perpetuating the hyperbole around BT 5. If I was especially cynical, I would say it's because they have a strong financial incentive in promoting the technology, and if people really understood what BT5 actually does they'd be much less excited about it.
> 
> It's important to understand Bluetooth is separated into Bluetooth Classic, and Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE). BT Classic is the one we're all familiar with, and that's used for streaming audio among many other things. That hasn't really changed much since Enhanced Data Rate (EDR) was added in Bluetooth 2.0.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation. It's unfortunate that this is the case. I understood that Bluetooth 5 would not make audio sound better, but I was at least hoping for some range improvement...


----------



## Joshiwo

I’m considering the BTR1/3 as an alternative to wireless headphones, seeing as a lot of them, like Sennheiser, don’t support AAC. How is the latency on the BTR1 v2 for watching videos on iPhones? Noticeable?


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

Joshiwo said:


> I’m considering the BTR1/3 as an alternative to wireless headphones, seeing as a lot of them, like Sennheiser, don’t support AAC. How is the latency on the BTR1 v2 for watching videos on iPhones? Noticeable?




Netflix, I don't note any delay at all really.  Youtube vids, some very slight delay...but I think there's often some slight syncing issues in youtube vids.


----------



## eruditass

Anyone know where to get a Version 2 in the US? 

On Amazon US, they said they are still selling Version 1.  Though I'm not sure if I trust them, there is one reviewer from May 20th that says it had AAC.  Anyone buy from them recently?


----------



## Amber Rain

It's June already, any update on the BTR3 release date yet?


----------



## drm870

I spot this: the μBTR (which I don't remember seeing on the website before).


----------



## fe-lixx

drm870 said:


> I spot this: the μBTR (which I don't remember seeing on the website before).


Nice!

"Independent volume control" - is this really a feature that people want? IMO it's much more convenient, if the volume on the BT receiver is fixed and the volume buttons adjust the volume via Bluetooth. Yes, some devices out there have very large volume steps, so you could end up with the lower selection too low and the next higher level is too high for you. But okay...

No aptX HD or LDAC or whatever, but for the price of $32.99 per unit, this really could be a nice accessory.

There are no specs on the site yet, but does it say something about the headphone jack output impedance somewhere?

If FiiO can produce a nice little BT DAC/Amp like the uBTR and sell it at that cost, I'm really hopeful about the higher end of devices, which will be released at some stage, surely.


----------



## eruditass (Jun 4, 2018)

fe-lixx said:


> Nice!
> 
> "Independent volume control" - is this really a feature that people want? IMO it's much more convenient, if the volume on the BT receiver is fixed and the volume buttons adjust the volume via Bluetooth. Yes, some devices out there have very large volume steps, so you could end up with the lower selection too low and the next higher level is too high for you. But okay...
> 
> ...



No surprise it's more expensive than the $15 quoted earlier (that would've been insane).  Volume Control + built in microphone is actually pretty nice.

Would also like to know output impedance as well as output power @ 16+32 Ohms and SNR.  Might have to pick some up for family.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Better late than never: https://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-btr1/
Review by @shigzeo


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

Ultrainferno said:


> Better late than never: https://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-btr1/
> Review by @shigzeo



Hmm, I’ve not experienced anything like the connection issues you mention.  I’m able to walk around my apartment without losing connection at all.  

Good review in general.  Frankly, I think it’s pretty unbelievable what you can get for $50 nowadays.


----------



## Amber Rain

I sold my BTR1 as it did not have AAC support and needed funds for another purchase, but I could leave my phone and walk about 20 meters way without loss of signal, this only occurred when I turned a corner to go into the toilet!!!

I miss my BTR1, but am waiting on the release details / price of the BTR3 before deciding what to do.


----------



## eruditass (Jun 5, 2018)

Amber Rain said:


> I sold my BTR1 as it did not have AAC support and needed funds for another purchase, but I could leave my phone and walk about 20 meters way without loss of signal, this only occurred when I turned a corner to go into the toilet!!!
> 
> I miss my BTR1, but am waiting on the release details / price of the BTR3 before deciding what to do.



Version 2 has AAC support.  Though I'm still trying to find out who sells them in the US.  Amazon EU sells them apparently


----------



## FiiO

Amber Rain said:


> I sold my BTR1 as it did not have AAC support and needed funds for another purchase, but I could leave my phone and walk about 20 meters way without loss of signal, this only occurred when I turned a corner to go into the toilet!!!
> 
> I miss my BTR1, but am waiting on the release details / price of the BTR3 before deciding what to do.


Stay tuned!


----------



## mhoopes

DoomzDayz said:


> ...Would also like to know output impedance as well as output power @ 16+32 Ohms and SNR.  Might have to pick some up for family.



Specs are on the FiiO website (http://www.fiio.net/en/products/94/parameters), and the TPA6132A2 datasheet (http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tpa6132a2.pdf). Output impedance @ 32Ω ＜0.3 Ω, output power @ 32Ω/1 KHz/1% THD = 22 mW (TI datasheet), SNR ≥95dB (A-weighted).


----------



## ketanbony

What is the difference between btr1 & ubtr?


----------



## The Jojo (Jun 9, 2018)

EDIT: Nevermind!


----------



## The Jojo

Okay, now I DO have a question: when using the BTR1 at lower volume, there is a very clear and present distortion / hissing sound. Music and speech turn into artifacts. This is gone when you turn up the volume, but for example quietly listening to podcasts seems impossible. Other BT devices work flawlessly. Checked with multiple headphones.

Is this normal?


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

How low is “low volume?” I’m listening to a podcast now and I have no issues with distortion or anything right down to volumes so low that I can’t really hear anything at all...

Actually, if I turn the volume down to one all I hear is dead silence.

This is on my iPhone 7 btw.


----------



## mvadu

when can we expect uBtr on Amazon.com in USA? or any online retailer for that matter.


----------



## FiiO

ketanbony said:


> What is the difference between btr1 & ubtr?


Dear friend,

The BTR1 have independent DAC chip and the reverb&3D sound effect which μBTR doesn't have. But the μBTR have type C port and NFC instead.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

mvadu said:


> when can we expect uBtr on Amazon.com in USA? or any online retailer for that matter.


Next week or so.

Best regards


----------



## Marco Angel

@FiiO how about the btr3? im waiting for it


----------



## FiiO

Marco Angel said:


> @FiiO how about the btr3? im waiting for it


Dear friend, 

We may release the BTR3 next month.

Best regards


----------



## ElcomeSoft (Jun 18, 2018)

Tempted by both the BTR1 and the μBTR to pair up with my Fiio F9 Pros. Heck, despite the price difference something about AptxHD and the 2.5mm balanced port of an EarStudios ES100 has my interest piqued.

Although the Google Pixel 2 XL is a cracking phone, I'm not convinced about the USB C dongle and it's abilities across several sets of earphones including Hifiman RE-00, RE-400 and Audio Technical ATH E70.

BTR1 seems better with the power and the DAC but μBTR being more convenient with the USB C and NFC, plus only about 60% of the price... And I could almost buy 5 μBTR's for the price of an ES100 in the UK.

Plus I very much like the idea of the in-built microphone as I'm occasionally taking calls on the move, and the clip looks like it'll work well with a suit lapel.


----------



## FiiO

ElcomeSoft said:


> Tempted by both the BTR1 and the μBTR to pair up with my Fiio F9 Pros. Heck, despite the price difference something about AptxHD and the 2.5mm balanced port of an EarStudios ES100 has my interest piqued.
> 
> Although the Google Pixel 2 XL is a cracking phone, I'm not convinced about the USB C dongle and it's abilities across several sets of earphones including Hifiman RE-00, RE-400 and Audio Technical ATH E70.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,
You could have a try in the local store first if you can. Our BTR3 would be coming soon.
Best regards


----------



## anindyameister

@FiiO does the CSR receiver chip in BTR3 improve bluetooth connectivity over BTR1 ? My BTR1 range is poor, and loses connection with the slightest obstruction in los.


----------



## slackerpo

hopefully fiio will retake the cable bluetooth concept. bluetooth cable is so much confortable than the dondle + cable config.


----------



## anindyameister (Jun 20, 2018)

slackerpo said:


> hopefully fiio will retake the cable bluetooth concept. bluetooth cable is so much confortable than the dondle + cable config.


Usually the reply is that discrete DAC and bigger battery to power the extra electronics is not possible in a adapter cable. But it might be doable in a Samsung Level U type form factor where the bulk of the neckband housing is behind the neck. If Fiio did launch a MMCX adapter neckband with CSR+AK innards and =~ 300mAh battery, I'd be so happy !! 3.5mm is being killed and quality wireless audio with reasonable convenience is still elusive.


----------



## Marco Angel

I have the RC-BT and for the gym its OK, but im waiting for the BTR3 cause its promised performance, i would sacrifice some commodity for quality. Even so, i would prefer a bulkier BTR# with bigger amp and capabilities. BTW @FiiO dont kill the microphone in future releases, its a must to replace a true headset and on the go users


----------



## FiiO

Marco Angel said:


> I have the RC-BT and for the gym its OK, but im waiting for the BTR3 cause its promised performance, i would sacrifice some commodity for quality. Even so, i would prefer a bulkier BTR# with bigger amp and capabilities. BTW @FiiO dont kill the microphone in future releases, its a must to replace a true headset and on the go users


Dear friend,

In order to be compatible with the headphones with OMTP and CTIA standard, the headphone jack is required to be TRS one which shielded the mic indirectly. So you could only use the mic in the BTR1 when using the headphone with mic.

Best regards


----------



## subtec

How big (mAh) will the battery in the BTR3 be?


----------



## mhoopes

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> In order to be compatible with the headphones with OMTP and CTIA standard, the headphone jack is required to be TRS one which shielded the mic indirectly. So you could only use the mic in the BTR1 when using the headphone with mic.
> 
> Best regards



I think that’s what Marco was saying. 

Ideally, we have a relatively short cord,just long enough to clip on a shirt, without much extra cord flopping around.

The cord should have proper graduated strain reliefs; I’m not paying $20+ if those aren’t present; they ALL fail without that feature if you’re an active user.

The desired cord, of course, has no mic or control features, just TRS. I know FiiO offers a “short cord”, but it’s around $29 USD, has no strain relief, and could be about 6 inches shorter.


----------



## Marco Angel

mhoopes said:


> I think that’s what Marco was saying.
> 
> Ideally, we have a relatively short cord,just long enough to clip on a shirt, without much extra cord flopping around.
> 
> ...


You are quite right, sorry if i misunderstood my idea.
I already have the short cable for my f9, indeed its too long if the intended idea with the BTRs is to have it close cause it have a microphone.
My idea of a perfect setup would be like you write, a Short Cable (like 40-45cm) and a good BTR with microphone included.

BTW i have to buy some pairs of silicon cable guides cause the @FiiO short cable feels awkward around the ears and never stays still


----------



## myusernameislove

Will BTR3 be able to send signal via USB otg cable to external DAC?


----------



## mhoopes (Jun 25, 2018)

I am ok with no ear hooks if the cable has a slider. I find a slider to be preferable (going all the way back to the Shure e2c) because it is far better than ear hooks at ensuring a good seal with IEMs during active use.


----------



## FiiO (Jul 16, 2018)

Marco Angel said:


> You are quite right, sorry if i misunderstood my idea.
> I already have the short cable for my f9, indeed its too long if the intended idea with the BTRs is to have it close cause it have a microphone.
> My idea of a perfect setup would be like you write, a Short Cable (like 40-45cm) and a good BTR with microphone included.
> 
> BTW i have to buy some pairs of silicon cable guides cause the @FiiO short cable feels awkward around the ears and never stays still


Dear friend,

We will report the idea about the short cable you mentioned to the enginner and consider about that. Thanks for the kind report.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

myusernameislove said:


> Will BTR3 be able to send signal via USB otg cable to external DAC?


Dear friend,

No, the BTR3 could not connect to other DAC with the USB port.

Best regards


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

One thing about the btr1 though - I wish the clip was reversed so that when you pinch it you don’t always accidentally press the big button by mistake.


----------



## fyleow (Jun 27, 2018)

I bought a uBTR from Amazon and received it today. Paired with an iPhone 8 I can confirm it does connect via AAC.

```
Starting a2dp send thread, handle 1, frameLen 743, framecount 1, codec 2, bt clk
```

RF is fine, I can put my phone in a room 30 feet away and the music still plays. That's what I expected since even my cheap Anker bluetooth headphones can do that, but I've read complaints about the BTR1 cutting out so maybe the uBTR does better. The body is made of plastic so that might be a factor of better RF performance.

Sound quality wise it's not bad. I did a quick comparison test with the Apple dongle and the dongle definitely sounds better. There's a loss of detail when using the uBTR in comparison.

Noise floor was pretty low. I didn't  hear any hissing using my old q-JAYS with Shure black olives.


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

fyleow said:


> I bought a uBTR from Amazon and received it today. Paired with an iPhone 8 I can confirm it does connect via AAC.
> 
> ```
> Starting a2dp send thread, handle 1, frameLen 743, framecount 1, codec 2, bt clk
> ...



I've seen a couple complaints about that in this thread, but I walk around my apartment with the BTR1 and it never cuts out for me...


----------



## Marco Angel

@FiiO Do you have any updates about the release of the BTR3?


----------



## FiiO

Marco Angel said:


> @FiiO Do you have any updates about the release of the BTR3?


Dear friend,

It may be released in the middle of next month.

Best regards


----------



## Amber Rain

Just to clarify, you mean the middle of August?


----------



## FiiO

Amber Rain said:


> Just to clarify, you mean the middle of August?


Yes, if everything goes as planned.

Best regards


----------



## Amber Rain

FiiO said:


> Yes, if everything goes as planned.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks, in time for my birthday on 10 August?


----------



## MentalDraco

Hey guys, really happy to see these products, I was among the guys that tested the X1 first gen, and I was happy to see BT, now because of tons of storage and power on my phone I find I use a MP3 far less to not at all now, but I still like my particular wired headphones. 

I need something to use with my phone and my laptop when I am on the go. 

Extremely happy to see USB - C, top marks for that. And NFC I guess.

So I am very interested in these products, now the BTR3 catches my eye more then the μBTR, not necessarily because of specs but, well the BTR3 is black...

Either way I hope to see them available in my area very soon, and pick the μBTR or the BTR3.

I am sure some might have asked this but what are the main differences between these ? also saw something about a BTR5 ? If you could point me in the right direction or provide some info about this I would appreciate it.


----------



## Marco Angel

MentalDraco said:


> Hey guys, really happy to see these products, I was among the guys that tested the X1 first gen, and I was happy to see BT, now because of tons of storage and power on my phone I find I use a MP3 far less to not at all now, but I still like my particular wired headphones.
> 
> I need something to use with my phone and my laptop when I am on the go.
> 
> ...


What i like/want is more power to my earphones, keep the phone wireless and also keeping the freedom of calling due my job.
Best hopes to the BTRx family


----------



## mhoopes (Jul 4, 2018)

I got the μBTR yesterday (ordered 6/6). RF performance and range seem to be very good. I was able to get a good signal anywhere in the house, when away from my phone. I don’t perceive any hiss or interference in my F9 earphones. I like the light weight; my only caveat is that the amp could use a bit more power for my purposes. At this price point, though, I think it does pretty well.

Also, though I’ve gotten used to the controls,  volume up/down long presses for track skip down/up seem reversed to me, intuitively.

I’m very curious about the projected differences in amplification between the upcoming BTR3 and BTR5, and I’m not talking about the balanced aspect of the output.

Also, I’ve heard complaints about the influence of the digital volume stage on the BTR1, and hiss on sensitive IEMs- will those later units address those concerns, or are they overblown?


----------



## MentalDraco

Marco Angel said:


> What i like/want is more power to my earphones, keep the phone wireless and also keeping the freedom of calling due my job.
> Best hopes to the BTRx family


One can only hope, I imagine the btr3 and 5 will have more power? 

I'm very curious about the 3 in particular.


----------



## audioqueso (Jul 4, 2018)

I have owned the BTR1 for two weeks now.
Probably the best sounding bluetooth adapter that I've ever own (I've own a lot).. but overall very annoying to live with.
The SQ on its own makes the BTR1 a joy to listen to.  It's just so good!

However, here are the issues:
- The beep on the volume change is annoying.
- The range and reliability of the connection is super flakey.  I've tried it on the following devices: Galaxy S7 Edge, Galaxy S4, Xperia XZ, Asus laptop, Sony smarttv.
With all of them, the range was very bad compared to other bluetooth adapters that I own (a few Sony's, Samsung, Belkin, more).  It has the shortest range out of all of the other brands.
- The signal would cut off at any given moment.  I could be near or far, it didn't matter.  I was listening to music on the bed.  The source was 3 feet away.  Suddenly it would cut off.  I tried it with different sources.. same thing.  Pairing the BTR1 to a laptop was even worse.  I was listening to music, and in mid song, the sound would just go away and I would get a buzz.  It would come back on it's own.  Same thing when watching youtube or netflix using the BTR1.
Then I tried pairing it to my Sony smarttv (2018 model).  Nope.. same thing.
It's not my devices.  There is no other bluetooth device on while I'm using it. There isn't anything to interfere with the signal. 
On my Galaxy S7 Edge, I even wiped the phone and did a clean install. Installation complete, installed my music player, paired the device.. still has poor connection.
- Lastly, whenever I am playing music (or anything), if there is a dead silence (like when an album ends and there is nothing to play), the BTR1 will start to make a very light beep and it will not stop until I start playing something else.  This is extremely annoying.  Especially when I am just trying to relax.

Unfortunately, the BTR1 just isn't on par with other bluetooth adapters in terms of connectivity.  SQ, it's on a league of its own. 
But trying to live with it on a daily basis makes it a pain to own.

Needless to say, I will not be keeping this item.


----------



## audioqueso

@FiiO 
What date is the press release for the BTR3/BTR5 scheduled for?


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

audioqueso said:


> I have owned the BTR1 for two weeks now.
> Probably the best sounding bluetooth adapter that I've ever own (I've own a lot).. but overall very annoying to live with.
> The SQ on its own makes the BTR1 a joy to listen to.  It's just so good!
> 
> ...



Really weird.  I’ve had the btr1 for months and use it several hours a day often.  I can’t recall it cutting out a single time.  And other than the (almost too quiet to notice) beep when pressing the volume button, I hear no other beeps or buzzing at all.


----------



## Brooko

The extra beeps are probably because he originally had 2 devices connected and is out of range of one of them.


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

Hmm, could be.  I’m pretty anal about making sure Bluetooth is off on all devices other than the one i’m using as a source at any given time.


----------



## audioqueso (Jul 5, 2018)

Sgt. Ear Ache said:


> Really weird.  I’ve had the btr1 for months and use it several hours a day often.  I can’t recall it cutting out a single time.  And other than the (almost too quiet to notice) beep when pressing the volume button, I hear no other beeps or buzzing at all.


So I've heard.  Reading posts and customer reviews, it seems like a good percentage of the users never have any cut-off, while another good percentage of users do.
I was kinda hoping to be in the "no cutoff" percentage, but that is not the case.
Lucky for you though.

The behavior on every device was odd.
- On the Galaxy S7 Edge, it would just cutoff like a bluetooth device does when you're out of range.  However, the device was right next to me.  I checked to make sure no other devices were around that could possibly be interfering.  Nothing was around.  No metal around (I was on my bed).  I even wiped my whole Android, installed from scratch.  Once installation was complete, I installed my music player, sync the BTR1, tried it again.  Same thing.  At any given moment it would cutout.
- On the Galaxy S4, the phone is very bare minimal.  I don't use it for anything other than to play a game and to play music.  There's barely any unnecessary apps (even the Google apps).  The behavior is the same as the Galaxy S7 Edge.
- On the laptop, that one is the weirdest one.  In mid song/video, the audio would silence and I would get a light buzz (like a radio).  - On the Sony smarttv, it would just cut off, but in shorter bursts.
The thing is, I have tested (and tested it again yesterday) all these sources using other bluetooth adapters (Sony, Samsung, and Belden) and none of them gave me these kind of problems.  The Sony tv isn't even in the same household.  So that rules out if being my environment.
All signs points to the Fiio being the common factor.




Brooko said:


> The extra beeps are probably because he originally had 2 devices connected and is out of range of one of them.


No.  I already wrote that I had any other bluetooth device turned off.  I am the same way as Sgt. Ear Ache when it comes to that.
Also, if I turn off all my sources while still wearing my headphones and having the BTR1, the BTR1 does not keep beeping trying to connect.  It seems to know that there is no source available.
I could understand that being a behavior if it was connected to something and it lost range.. but that is not what's happening here.

The volume beep is really annoying though.  If may not bother some, but to me it's like watching a movie, turning the volume up/down, and see a volume bar or something pop up on the display.  It just complete kills my concentration/enjoyment of whatever I was watching.
It's the same thing with the volume beep.  If I'm listening to something and want to turn it up/down in mid song, I don't want a beep to interrupt my enjoyment.

Well, I will be testing it again this weekend at a different location using a lot more headphones.  I want to see how well it handles hard to drive headphones.


----------



## Marco Angel

Saddly i have the same experience with the RC-BT cable and my Galaxy S8 =(
I had to have my phone in my right poquet to have the signal a little stable, if i turn my head to the right, its shure the audio will be bumpy. It normally connects in aptx which is even worst, so i have to switch to AAC
Right now i dont know if wait to the BTR3, which i know it will be a great device in reviews but seems that there is only a few ones with this issues and dont come out in the reviews =(
Maybe i have to go back to a wired connection and just buy again the IconX which had OK sound and extraordinary BT connection


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

Yeah, the volume indicator thing isn’t a concern I share with you at all.  Just the opposite really...I like having an audible or visual indication that I pushed a button.  

The BTR1 isn’t a powerful amp.  It’s not likely to do much for “hard to drive” headphones.  I’d say it’s maybe something like 20% more powerful than my un-amped Iphone7.  It’s more like a little booster really...


----------



## Marco Angel

Sgt. Ear Ache said:


> Yeah, the volume indicator thing isn’t a concern I share with you at all.  Just the opposite really...I like having an audible or visual indication that I pushed a button.
> 
> The BTR1 isn’t a powerful amp.  It’s not likely to do much for “hard to drive” headphones.  I’d say it’s maybe something like 20% more powerful than my un-amped Iphone7.  It’s more like a little booster really...


Hummm, had you or anybody had try the SoundBlaster E3? its more like the btr3 in a bulkier package but seems to have a better amp


----------



## Koolpep (Jul 6, 2018)

Marco Angel said:


> Hummm, had you or anybody had try the SoundBlaster E3? its more like the btr3 in a bulkier package but seems to have a better amp



Yes, I have the E3, BTR-1, XB10, ES100 I am always on the lookout for a good BT dac/Amp with microphone, to use my in ears as headset for conference calls. I am spending so many hours a day in these calls...and beteeen them I like to listen to music as good as it gets. Some of my earphones are balanced.

The ES100 is my current favorite, XB10 has great sound quality as well but the sound blaster has the biggest power output, though that is hardly needed. And the supported codecs are limited with the E3 as it doesn’t do aptX HD....However the e3 is overall pretty darn good. It also has two headphone outputs, that unlike the others where you have to choose, can be used together.


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

Marco Angel said:


> Hummm, had you or anybody had try the SoundBlaster E3? its more like the btr3 in a bulkier package but seems to have a better amp



For myself, the amp wasn't really a primary issue.  I was mostly just looking to get un-tethered from the phone while still being able to use whatever my current favorite buds might be.  The slight boost from the BTR1 was actually just about perfect really as I had no intention of using it with my big headphones.  Adding bulk for more power wouldn't really be worth it for me...


----------



## Koolpep

BTR1 left ES100 right as a comparison. 

Fiio on my weighing scale: 22g

Competitors above. 

And the BTR-1 is by far the most affordable!


----------



## Marco Angel

Koolpep said:


> BTR1 left ES100 right as a comparison.
> 
> Fiio on my weighing scale: 22g
> 
> ...


Now im more interested in the ES100. I have the F9 (no pro) from your taste and ear, what are the differences between both apart of the size. I also like the extra buttons in the ES100


----------



## Koolpep (Jul 6, 2018)

Marco Angel said:


> Now im more interested in the ES100. I have the F9 (no pro) from your taste and ear, what are the differences between both apart of the size. I also like the extra buttons in the ES100



The Radsone Ear Studio ES100 plays in a different league, not surprisingly as it’s way more expensive. Dual AKM dac, balanced output, an amazing app to set very little detail of the thing, from cross-feed to buffer size, to digital filters of the dac, amazing eq, etc etc, the app (android and iOS) as well as the hardware itself is amazing. Plus upgradable firmware, earsonics has just announced that this device will get ldac support via a firmware upgrade in a few months when the certification with Sony is through. The overall support is amazing, example, some people didn’t like that the device powers on when connected to a usb charger. So the firmware (and app) was updated to allow setting this to your liking. The ceo of radsone is active on headfi and pays close attention to users requests and input. It sounds really really good...

I have high hopes for the BTR-3 from Fiio but the ES100 doesn’t make it easy, it is a tough competititor.


----------



## mhoopes (Jul 6, 2018)

Koolpep said:


> The ES100 plays in a different league, not surprisingly as it’s way more expensive. Dual AKM dac, balanced output, an amazing app to set very little detail of the thing, from cross-feed to buffer size, to digital filters of the dac, amazing eq, etc etc, the app (android and iOS) as well as the hardware itself is amazing. Plus upgradable firmware, earsonics has just announced that this device will get ldac support via a firmware upgrade in a few months when the certification with Sony is through. The overall support is amazing, example, some people didn’t like that the device powers on when connected to a usb charger. So the firmware (and app) was updated to allow setting this to your liking. The ceo of earsonics is active on headfi and pays close attention to users requests and input. It sounds really really good...
> 
> I have high hopes for the BTR-3 from Fiio but the ES100 doesn’t make it easy, it is a tough competititor.



One ES100 feature that intrigues me is the equalizer in the app. I'm getting tired of using dedicated EQ apps for iOS, which have limited media sources, and operational issues. My questions: 

Is the equalizer implemented in the ES100 hardware, or just in the app? In other words, does it act as a *global* (all apps) equalizer for all phone output through the ES100? 
Does the app need to be active for the EQ to work, or is it just configuring it on the ES100?
Is built-in EQ something we are expecting from the BTR3 and/or BTR5?


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

gotta admit I've had my eye on the ES100 for a while now myself.  It isn't all that terribly pricey at all and sounds like a great piece of kit...


----------



## Koolpep (Jul 6, 2018)

mhoopes said:


> One ES100 feature that intrigues me is the equalizer in the app. I'm getting tired of using dedicated EQ apps for iOS, which have limited media sources, and operational issues. My questions:
> 
> Is the equalizer implemented in the ES100 hardware, or just in the app? In other words, does it act as a *global* (all apps) equalizer for all phone output through the ES100?
> Does the app need to be active for the EQ to work, or is it just configuring it on the ES100?
> Is built-in EQ something we are expecting from the BTR3 and/or BTR5?



Ok 1) yes global for music streaming. Not for voice/talking.

2) app doesn’t need to be active. The settings are saved in the device and stay like this until changed. No matter if the app is there or not or the device is used with a different source (it supports two simultaneously but only only playing sound from one) so it’s reallly versatile.

Manual can be found here: http://radsone.com/EarStudio/EarStudio_Manual.pdf




3) very good question.

4) the other thing I forgot to mention: will the btr3 also work as a USB DAC like the ES100 when used on a PC/Mac or Android/ iOS device via OTG? The es 100 can be configured to not charge when connected to a data usb connection and only charge when a pure charger is connected. Quite nifty. 

Please all subsequent questions for the ES100 via PM or in the ES100 thread - I feel bad highjack Ong this thread with so much talk about a different product. Apologies for that.

Cheers.


----------



## Marco Angel

Koolpep said:


> Ok 1) yes global for music streaming. Not for voice/talking.
> 
> 2) app doesn’t need to be active. The settings are saved in the device and stay like this until changed. No matter if the app is there or not or the device is used with a different source (it supports two simultaneously but only only playing sound from one) so it’s reallly versatile.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! cant find the oficial thread of this ES100, could you posit here?
=D


----------



## Koolpep

Marco Angel said:


> Thanks a lot! cant find the oficial thread of this ES100, could you posit here?
> =D



Sure. I mixed up earsonics with ear studio. Sorry for that...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/


----------



## mhoopes

I've found hearsay from some CanJam reports that the BTR3 will support aptX-LL. Is that true? That would be another significantly differentiating feature, provided their RF implementation makes it reliable.


----------



## Marco Angel

Koolpep said:


> The Radsone Ear Studio ES100 plays in a different league, not surprisingly as it’s way more expensive. Dual AKM dac, balanced output, an amazing app to set very little detail of the thing, from cross-feed to buffer size, to digital filters of the dac, amazing eq, etc etc, the app (android and iOS) as well as the hardware itself is amazing. Plus upgradable firmware, earsonics has just announced that this device will get ldac support via a firmware upgrade in a few months when the certification with Sony is through. The overall support is amazing, example, some people didn’t like that the device powers on when connected to a usb charger. So the firmware (and app) was updated to allow setting this to your liking. The ceo of radsone is active on headfi and pays close attention to users requests and input. It sounds really really good...
> 
> I have high hopes for the BTR-3 from Fiio but the ES100 doesn’t make it easy, it is a tough competititor.


Ill wait til the final price of the BTR3 is released, i guess the ES100 double its price in my country but have a lot of pros, the buttons, analog volume, battery, and dual dac are keepers. Also since the BT implementation from Fiio seems something to polish, i guess i will let this BTR3 pass and wait for the ES100 or a revision from fiio with the BTR5
Thanks for the info!


----------



## fe-lixx

mhoopes said:


> I've found hearsay from some CanJam reports that the BTR3 will support aptX-LL. Is that true? That would be another significantly differentiating feature, provided their RF implementation makes it reliable.


Just ignore rumors and wait for the final product announcement and the official specs by FiiO. Nobody here will be able to confirm or deny these claims with any credibility.

aptX Low Latency is basically pointless in most HiFi environments anyway. Most phones and other devices compensate well for video lag when using Bluetooth, even if you're using SBC or AAC. I'd rather they save the licensing cost for a codec like this and instead focus on codecs that actually provide improved audio quality quality, like aptX HD or LDAC.


----------



## waynes world

Koolpep said:


> Please all subsequent questions for the ES100 via PM or in the ES100 thread - I feel bad highjack Ong this thread with so much talk about a different product. Apologies for that.
> Cheers.



You said what needed to be said though


----------



## mhoopes

fe-lixx said:


> Just ignore rumors and wait for the final product announcement and the official specs by FiiO. Nobody here will be able to confirm or deny these claims with any credibility.
> 
> aptX Low Latency is basically pointless in most HiFi environments anyway. Most phones and other devices compensate well for video lag when using Bluetooth, even if you're using SBC or AAC. I'd rather they save the licensing cost for a codec like this and instead focus on codecs that actually provide improved audio quality quality, like aptX HD or LDAC.


I imagine that latency compensation is decently supported in modern phones, especially considering that some are wireless-only. What about TV monitors that lack built-in BT transmission? There are aptX-LL adapters available, but those interface via optical cables, and are thus not video-aware. Even Roku Private Listening (Wi-Fi) routinely gets out of sync.


----------



## audioqueso (Jul 11, 2018)

Aptx LL benefits games the most.
Some people are lucky and don't have any audio latency issues with their device and their games.  But a lot of people do.
Video is a hit or miss with everyone.  But for those that have not tried aptx, don't knock it until you experience it first hand. 
I will agree that it's pointless for music listening, but for anything that needs to sync video and audio, aptx LL works.


----------



## Daegalus

My concern about all these bluetooth dacs, is why the hell is there no Mic passthrough options? I would love to continue using the mic that's built into my IEMs or the VModa Boom Pro I use for my headphones. The built-in mic is great for using with headphones that don't have mics, but it would be great to get to keep using the mic I already am. I doubt its hard to have a switch that flips between the input of the one on the device to the feed coming from 3.5mm jack. Would save so much hassle, and clipping it to my tshirts always looks and feels aweful. It has been like that since the Soundblaster E3 that I started using years ago, and its still a problem.


----------



## fe-lixx

Even the Low Latency variant of aptX is too slow for fast games like FPSs, Racing, etc. And which game consoles even support aptX Low Latency?

Re: Headsets... These Bluetooth receivers with HQ DACs and amps are aimed at people who use them with HQ earphones/IEMs or headphones. Those usually don't come with mics or in-cable remote controls. I doubt there will be many products that will support three-pole headsets and a "mic pass-through". I get your point, but that's just not the target audience and probably never will be.


----------



## Daegalus

fe-lixx said:


> Even the Low Latency variant of aptX is too slow for fast games like FPSs, Racing, etc. And which game consoles even support aptX Low Latency?
> 
> Re: Headsets... These Bluetooth receivers with HQ DACs and amps are aimed at people who use them with HQ earphones/IEMs or headphones. Those usually don't come with mics or in-cable remote controls. I doubt there will be many products that will support three-pole headsets and a "mic pass-through". I get your point, but that's just not the target audience and probably never will be.



I understand, its just inconvenient since my go to IEMs are the OnePlus Icons and other IEMs that have built in mics, and its placement is just awkward, but again, I understand. JUst wish it was an option.


----------



## jez321

Koolpep said:


> 4) the other thing I forgot to mention: will the btr3 also work as a USB DAC like the ES100 when used on a PC/Mac or Android/ iOS device via OTG?


Id really like to know this too


----------



## FiiO

jez321 said:


> Id really like to know this too


May not currently.

Best regards


----------



## jez321

FiiO said:


> May not currently.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## audioqueso

FiiO said:


> May not currently.
> 
> Best regards



Fiio, 
"May not currently" can be interpreted in several different ways.
Are you saying that the BTR3 may not work as a USB dac like the ES100?
If that is what you meant, what are the chances that it may work as a USB DAC like the ES100?  Is that even one of the target goals of the BTR3, or not?
Please clarify.
Thank you.


----------



## Koolpep

FYI, the ES100 just received LDAC Support via firmware update....


----------



## FiiO

audioqueso said:


> Fiio,
> "May not currently" can be interpreted in several different ways.
> Are you saying that the BTR3 may not work as a USB dac like the ES100?
> If that is what you meant, what are the chances that it may work as a USB DAC like the ES100?  Is that even one of the target goals of the BTR3, or not?
> ...


Dear friend,

That means we will try to add this function for the BTR3. But we could not promise currently. 

Best regards


----------



## halyosy (Jul 12, 2018)

i've just got my fiio btr-1

the sound was good for bluetooth even on par with fiio k1

i play it with mdr 7510 sony , bluetooth aac one plus6 with fiio btr1 and i am impressed by the sound

planning to recab the cable and glue it to mdr 7510 so i can get a good bluetooth headphone


----------



## rantrile

I wonder what is audio latency of BTR1 when it's connected to Bluetooth 4.0 source (normal SBC mode)?

I have tried to watch movies using my android TV box and connecting BTR1 to it. However the audio is not in sync and is significantly behind the video. Fortunately, the app I use to play movies allows to enter audio offset delay in milliseconds, however I wonder what value should I be using?

Another question, is it possible to turn off the LED? I like to listen to music in full darkness and the LED is irritating. I would certainly prefer the LED to emit for 3 seconds after the last action and then turn off.


----------



## fe-lixx

rantrile said:


> I wonder what is audio latency of BTR1 when it's connected to Bluetooth 4.0 source (normal SBC mode)?


Even if you knew the exact number of the delay caused by the BTR1, you wouldn't be able to correct the overall delay, which also includes the transmitter. I'd recommend to use a music video (where you know that it's as perfectly synced as you can tell using your equipment) as reference, then try to compensate the delay using your app. You can start with increments of 50 or even 100 ms, then when you see and hear that you're near a good sync, use smaller numbers to get to a value that completely compensates the delay. Then remember that value and use it whenever you're watching stuff using the BTR1.

Occasionally movie or TV releases from online sources are slightly out of sync. Most of the time your brain is fixing that all by itself, but once you've trained it to pay attention to A/V sync, it can become very annoying, because you're always playing around with the delay settings for the first 2 minutes of whatever you're watching. 



rantrile said:


> Another question, is it possible to turn off the LED? I like to listen to music in full darkness and the LED is irritating. I would certainly prefer the LED to emit for 3 seconds after the last action and then turn off.


I'm pretty sure we would have heard of that possibility in this thread before, if it was possible. But who knows, maybe FiiO will surprise us with some special trick. If you don't need the indicators that the LED provides (like battery, if you're not charging your BTR1 regularly anyway), I'd suggest to just put a tiny piece of tape over the LED. Or maybe just place it somewhere, where the LED can't disturb you? There should be some simple options...


----------



## rantrile

fe-lixx said:


> Even if you knew the exact number of the delay caused by the BTR1, you wouldn't be able to correct the overall delay, which also includes the transmitter. I'd recommend to use a music video (where you know that it's as perfectly synced as you can tell using your equipment) as reference, then try to compensate the delay using your app. You can start with increments of 50 or even 100 ms, then when you see and hear that you're near a good sync, use smaller numbers to get to a value that completely compensates the delay. Then remember that value and use it whenever you're watching stuff using the BTR1.
> 
> Occasionally movie or TV releases from online sources are slightly out of sync. Most of the time your brain is fixing that all by itself, but once you've trained it to pay attention to A/V sync, it can become very annoying, because you're always playing around with the delay settings for the first 2 minutes of whatever you're watching.
> 
> ...



I'm using mxplayer and Kodi. I have tried to play with the values of +50 to +300ms and just seems to be unable to nail it. Also, in these players it is always going into the menu, apply new value of the delay and then go back to watching. I guess an app for android that would allow to change the value by pressing a key while watching would be tremendously better, probably with some special video that would be suitable for such a test.

I would like to see the LED, but only for about 1-3 seconds after any action. Yes, I still would like to have the LED while charging, so that I'll know when charging is complete.

The LED seems to be pretty bright, I think even if I'll cover it with some tape, the light will still bleed.


----------



## fe-lixx

rantrile said:


> I'm using mxplayer and Kodi.


Let's start with Kodi, it couldn't be much simpler: Use any sort of keyboard for your Android Box, plug one in via USB or use a remote control app with a keyboard. During playback, simply press the "a" key. A small popup appears with a slider, you can use the cursor keys of the keyboard to decrease or increase the audio delay in 25 ms increments. This works in real-time during playback, so you immediately see/hear the effect. This should enable you to "nail it" easily. Not sure, if Kodi remembers this setting when you play a different file. If not, then enter the delay somewhere in the audio settings as default.

With MX Player it's very similar. Follow the steps described on the following site, the process is almost identical to Kodi: You enable a popup during video playback, which lets you adjust the delay instantaneously. https://www.techzac.com/sync-audio-video-mx-player-android/



rantrile said:


> I have tried to play with the values of +50 to +300ms and just seems to be unable to nail it.


Keep on trying. With the methods above, it should be very easy to find the right area first, then fine tune it. I haven't tried it before, but I'm assuming that you haven't gone far enough. 300 ms doesn't sound like a lot, with all the Bluetooth buffering involved. You should hear, if the +300 ms improve things a bit, it's almost 1/3 of a second.



rantrile said:


> Also, in these players it is always going into the menu, apply new value of the delay and then go back to watching. I guess an app for android that would allow to change the value by pressing a key while watching would be tremendously better, probably with some special video that would be suitable for such a test.


Yeah, well, I don't know what you've been doing that you didn't find those easy ways to adjust the delay using the exact players you have... Good news: You don't need any new apps. Like I said before, a music video, ideally a live music video would work well. If you see a drummer playing, you'll definitely know, if the audio isn't synced. Maybe just download a video of your favorite drummer from YouTube, quality doesn't matter for this task, only that audio and video are in sync. There are also test videos on YouTube, if you search for "audio video sync" or similar. Some of them might be useful.



rantrile said:


> I would like to see the LED, but only for about 1-3 seconds after any action. Yes, I still would like to have the LED while charging, so that I'll know when charging is complete.
> 
> The LED seems to be pretty bright, I think even if I'll cover it with some tape, the light will still bleed.


We'll have to wait for a reply from FiiO then. And the LED is very bright indeed. There's tape that will easily cover it up completely, though, like black insulating/electrical tape (the kind for bigger cables, not the thin stuff) or duct tape with a certain thickness. Or use multiple layers of any tape, if one layer doesn't do the job. Well, maybe avoid transparent tape, you'd need a lot of layers using that.


----------



## mhoopes

rantrile said:


> I wonder what is audio latency of BTR1 when it's connected to Bluetooth 4.0 source (normal SBC mode)?
> 
> I have tried to watch movies using my android TV box and connecting BTR1 to it. However the audio is not in sync and is significantly behind the video. Fortunately, the app I use to play movies allows to enter audio offset delay in milliseconds, however I wonder what value should I be using?
> 
> Another question, is it possible to turn off the LED? I like to listen to music in full darkness and the LED is irritating. I would certainly prefer the LED to emit for 3 seconds after the last action and then turn off.



I too have noticed latency in video viewing with my Windows PC and Roku-powered TLC smart TV. Perhaps aptX-LL would be of benefit in the BRT3 and/or BTR5. And no, not for gaming...for PC and TV video. It seems to be marginally acceptable with AAC on iOS devices.

On the PC, Bluetooth A/V latency is noticeable, and worse on Netflix than on Amazon Prime Video (using Google Chrome). I installed the Dell aptX Bluetooth audio stack for my Lenovo Yoga 720 ac-8265 internal adapter. I couldn't really perceive the difference in fidelity between SBC and aptX on my FiiO µBTR, though I did see diminished range with aptX, with increased cutouts or "seeking beeps" indicating other paired devices. That said, range is not much of an issue when considering video latency, because, well...duh.

As for LED indicator brightness, I'm very familiar with that. Blue LEDs have attained eye-searing brightnesses over the years, mostly because of their role in producing white light in lighting applications, when employed with phosphors. I purchased a set of LED-blocking decals of various sizes a while back, and they've helped quite a bit with bringing down the ambient "blue indicator pollution" in my living room and bedrooms: https://www.amazon.com/LightDims-Original-Strength-Electronics-Appliances/dp/B01BZBBITE


----------



## rantrile

fe-lixx said:


> Let's start with Kodi, it couldn't be much simpler: Use any sort of keyboard for your Android Box, plug one in via USB or use a remote control app with a keyboard. During playback, simply press the "a" key. A small popup appears with a slider, you can use the cursor keys of the keyboard to decrease or increase the audio delay in 25 ms increments. This works in real-time during playback, so you immediately see/hear the effect. This should enable you to "nail it" easily. Not sure, if Kodi remembers this setting when you play a different file. If not, then enter the delay somewhere in the audio settings as default.
> 
> With MX Player it's very similar. Follow the steps described on the following site, the process is almost identical to Kodi: You enable a popup during video playback, which lets you adjust the delay instantaneously. https://www.techzac.com/sync-audio-video-mx-player-android/
> 
> ...


----------



## rantrile

Very good reply, thank you.

I don't have bluetooth keyboard around, but I got bluetooth mouse. Would it be possible to map "a" button's action to something on the mouse or on a remote control? My android box got a remote control obviously and I remember I could map brightness increase to arrow up on my remote. Don't remember whether it was in Kodi or MX Player though.

About LED, well, the intensity wouldn't matter much for as long as it would turn on for 2-3 seconds after being powered up and after a press of a play/volume buttons. Do you think it's necessarily for the light to be constantly on?

Overall, my list of wishes for BTR1 is:
1) LED for 2-3 seconds, the RED LED could be dimmer and be constantly on during charge.
2) When I press volume up it seems it decreases the volume for a half a second or saw. Pretty annoying.
3) When the juice is about to run out the volume will decrease and back to normal for about 5 minutes which is pretty annoying and meaningless. Maybe 1-2 times it would be ok, then it should run normally till juice will be completely over.
4) Even though it is a remote by itself, it still would be nice that whenever I plug TRRS IEM with remote that the buttons would work.

If these would be corrected, it would be a pretty perfect solution, as I get sound quality better than that of Iphone 4's which is known for quite good SQ. I also boost the SQ by using Bongiovi DSP, and BTR1 is still better.


----------



## Marco Angel

hi @FiiO I have an S8 (oreo, LDAC compatibility) Is the BTR3 configurable to work in LDAC as default? or is there a way to "tell it"

Let me explain why my question. I have the BT-RC cable, which every time i turn on, the S8 uses the APTX codec, which by bad circumstances like bad implementation of the BT in the RC-BT, my body and rf noise, in APTX mode the music shouts of like every second in direct sunlight and like every 5 secs anywhere else, and HAVE to change the codec in the S8 in developer options to AAC (less bandwidth).
Im hoping that since the BTR3 could be more in front of me, and potentially have better implementation, i could use it without a problem. NOW my issue is if the BTR3 will have like "default" codec to connect with.
BTW, you should make a dedicated BTR3 thread with the specs just like you did in the FH5 before its launching


----------



## FiiO

rantrile said:


> Very good reply, thank you.
> 
> I don't have bluetooth keyboard around, but I got bluetooth mouse. Would it be possible to map "a" button's action to something on the mouse or on a remote control? My android box got a remote control obviously and I remember I could map brightness increase to arrow up on my remote. Don't remember whether it was in Kodi or MX Player though.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

We will report your feedback to our engineers about your wishes and consider in our later product. As for the remote control you mentioned, in order to be compatible with the headphone in OMTP and CTIA standard, the headphone jack of the BTR1 is TRS. So the remote control and microphone are inert.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Marco Angel said:


> hi @FiiO I have an S8 (oreo, LDAC compatibility) Is the BTR3 configurable to work in LDAC as default? or is there a way to "tell it"
> 
> Let me explain why my question. I have the BT-RC cable, which every time i turn on, the S8 uses the APTX codec, which by bad circumstances like bad implementation of the BT in the RC-BT, my body and rf noise, in APTX mode the music shouts of like every second in direct sunlight and like every 5 secs anywhere else, and HAVE to change the codec in the S8 in developer options to AAC (less bandwidth).
> Im hoping that since the BTR3 could be more in front of me, and potentially have better implementation, i could use it without a problem. NOW my issue is if the BTR3 will have like "default" codec to connect with.
> BTW, you should make a dedicated BTR3 thread with the specs just like you did in the FH5 before its launching


Dear friend,

Yes! There will be RGB indicater showing the current Bluetooth Codec for the BTR3.

Best regards


----------



## Marco Angel

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes! There will be RGB indicater showing the current Bluetooth Codec for the BTR3.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks @FiiO but my question is:
Is there a way to choose a prefered codec in the BTR3 to connect?? Is really annoying the way im doing with the RC-BT since every time connects with a codec i dont want


----------



## fe-lixx

@Marco Angel You can not only view the codec that's being used at the moment, but also change it to a personal preference, if you have updated your S8 to Android 8.0. Since that version, you simply need to enable the Developer Options in the Settings. Bluetooth Codec is now a setting you can change there without the need of flashing any custom ROMs or other complicated stuff.

This should really be possibly with any Android smartphone running Oreo or higher. It's a part of android now, I haven't heard about a phone that has these settings removed from the Developer Options, I don't even think that's possible. And even with heavy modifications by the manufacturer, it's in their interest that developers can test their apps or third party hardware on all smartphones or tablets (and more exotic hardware like TV boxes etc.) running Android without much hassle, meaning it's in their own best interest to stay away from altering these options.


----------



## Marco Angel

fe-lixx said:


> @Marco Angel You can not only view the codec that's being used at the moment, but also change it to a personal preference, if you have updated your S8 to Android 8.0. Since that version, you simply need to enable the Developer Options in the Settings. Bluetooth Codec is now a setting you can change there without the need of flashing any custom ROMs or other complicated stuff.
> 
> This should really be possibly with any Android smartphone running Oreo or higher. It's a part of android now, I haven't heard about a phone that has these settings removed from the Developer Options, I don't even think that's possible. And even with heavy modifications by the manufacturer, it's in their interest that developers can test their apps or third party hardware on all smartphones or tablets (and more exotic hardware like TV boxes etc.) running Android without much hassle, meaning it's in their own best interest to stay away from altering these options.


Hi! @fe-lixx
thanks for your support but i explained that this solution you tell is the annoying thing i have to do every time i turn on the RC-BT.
Maybe i have to explain a little more:
In the S8 (OREO) the BT is always on as it connects to my watch.
About the RC-BT cable, since day one my music disconnects every second or so when having the S8 in my right pocket. I asked it in these tread and some one recommended the same as you.
Thats how i saw that every time i turn on the RC-BT, it connects at least to my S8 in APTX. @FiiO told me to change it to AAC as it uses less bitrate, and ive been doing this procedure at least 3 times a day to have a more stable connection (and it doesent btw). And its really annoying to have to do this 3-5 times a day.
I read the ES100 can be configured to connect every time with one codec as default. in my case i would use LDAC. So thats what im asking, if the BTR3 can be configured this way?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Marco Angel said:


> Hi! @fe-lixx
> thanks for your support but i explained that this solution you tell is the annoying thing i have to do every time i turn on the RC-BT.
> Maybe i have to explain a little more:
> In the S8 (OREO) the BT is always on as it connects to my watch.
> ...



In any bluetooth system, the code is decided by the transmitter but not the receiver, so you still have to choose SBC/AAC/APTX in your smartphone. and there should be option for you to choose .


----------



## fe-lixx (Jul 16, 2018)

Marco Angel said:


> Hi! @fe-lixx
> thanks for your support but i explained that this solution you tell is the annoying thing i have to do every time i turn on the RC-BT.
> Maybe i have to explain a little more:
> In the S8 (OREO) the BT is always on as it connects to my watch.
> ...


I see, sorrry that I didn't check your earlier posts.

I have the S8 myself and I'm using it with the BTR1. Luckily, I didn't have any issues with audio drop-outs so far. By default, a Bluetooth audio receiver tells the pairing device which codecs it "understands", and the pairing device/sender (S8 in our case) then decides based on this information (and unfortunately not dynamically also by available bandwidth, depending on range or distortion in the signal due to other devices, a bad microwave oven or whatever) which codec to use. For devices that support aptX, that's the codec the S8 will choose by default. You can override this selection or "decision" by selecting a different codec manually in the Developer Options. That selection is not being saved individually for every paired device or reset each time you connect a paired device. If you select SBC, the one codec that all A2DP-able Bluetooth devices need to know, that's the codec that will always be used for any device. If you select AAC, it should be exactly the same, and the S8 should use AAC for all devices using A2DP, or, if not supported, fall back to the codec it knows all devices support: SBC.

So it's not clear to me, why you have to change your selection back to AAC again each time you connect your device?! If you set it to AAC, it should stay at AAC, and in the worst case fall back to SBC. But I don't see a scenario where it should reset itself to use aptX...

I don't believe it's possible for third party apps to select the audio codec used for Bluetooth, even on rooted devices, so I doubt you're using something that messes with the settings.

Really strange, and I don't have an explanation for the behavior of your S8 right now. When I'm back home, I can do some testing with my S8 and the BTR1 to confirm what I said is really the case, but I'm pretty sure. Maybe someone else with an S8 (or really any Android device with Oreo or newer) can chime in in the meantime.

/edit: Whoops, didn't see FiiO's post. But they confirm the basis of what I mean: The transmitter (what I called sender) determines the codec that it uses to send the audio. The receiver can only say "Hello, I can understand SBC, AAC, aptX and aptX HD" or whatever during the connection process, but it can't force a transmitter to use a certain codec - unless it behaves in a non-standard way or doesn't transmit information about additional codecs, then always SBC will be used.

That's unrelated to the question, why your S8 doesn't save the setting to use AAC. It's possible, but I don't think that's how I've observed its behavior, that AAC is being used as long as you don't connect a device that doesn't support AAC. In theory, it could be (but I'm pretty sure it's not, as that would also make testing for developers very tedious) that every time you connect a BT device that doesn't support AAC, so your AAC setting and what the device is telling your S8 are in conflict, that the S8 defaults back to its "standard"-auto value and no specific codec, meaning that the next time you connect an aptX-cabable device, aptX will be automatically used again... But that's just a theory.


----------



## rantrile (Jul 16, 2018)

Via what e-mail I could contact your head engineer?

You are referring to differences with how remote signalling is implemented in Android & iOS earphones, right?
Certainly the implementation I'm expecting should be to support both as it was done by 1more.
https://www.amazon.com/1MORE-Earphones-Headphones-Resolution-Fidelity/dp/B01A7G35S0


----------



## Marco Angel

fe-lixx said:


> I see, sorrry that I didn't check your earlier posts.
> 
> I have the S8 myself and I'm using it with the BTR1. Luckily, I didn't have any issues with audio drop-outs so far. By default, a Bluetooth audio receiver tells the pairing device which codecs it "understands", and the pairing device/sender (S8 in our case) then decides based on this information (and unfortunately not dynamically also by available bandwidth, depending on range or distortion in the signal due to other devices, a bad microwave oven or whatever) which codec to use. For devices that support aptX, that's the codec the S8 will choose by default. You can override this selection or "decision" by selecting a different codec manually in the Developer Options. That selection is not being saved individually for every paired device or reset each time you connect a paired device. If you select SBC, the one codec that all A2DP-able Bluetooth devices need to know, that's the codec that will always be used for any device. If you select AAC, it should be exactly the same, and the S8 should use AAC for all devices using A2DP, or, if not supported, fall back to the codec it knows all devices support: SBC.
> 
> ...


I was playing with my S8 in dev options, just to see the changes, and indeed, by just turning off the RC_BT and turn on again, the ACC codec goes to aptx as it connects. (wish i could have another cellphone to film it).

Good to know you dont have any issues (if not i would stay with aptx at least). Where do you wear your btr1?


----------



## Amber Rain

@FiiO 

From the few available pictures of the BTR3 it seems that the headphone socket is on the bottom of the unit. Could you confirm if this is correct? 

I would be disappointed if it is, as this would make it inconvenient to use.


----------



## FiiO

Amber Rain said:


> @FiiO
> 
> From the few available pictures of the BTR3 it seems that the headphone socket is on the bottom of the unit. Could you confirm if this is correct?
> 
> I would be disappointed if it is, as this would make it inconvenient to use.


Dear friend,

Yes, the headphone jack of the BTR3 is on the bottom of the unit. Why would you consider it as inconvenient?

Best regards


----------



## Amber Rain

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, the headphone jack of the BTR3 is on the bottom of the unit. Why would you consider it as inconvenient?
> 
> Best regards



Because I am likely to clip the BTR3 to my shirt or shirt pocket and I usually use (your) straight cable which means that the cable travels down and then back up which means that BTr3 won't be as secure or comfortable as the btr1.


----------



## FiiO

Amber Rain said:


> Because I am likely to clip the BTR3 to my shirt or shirt pocket and I usually use (your) straight cable which means that the cable travels down and then back up which means that BTr3 won't be as secure or comfortable as the btr1.


Dear friend,

When the USB port and the headphone port are both in the same side, there would be larger space for the battery with bigger capicity.  Beside, the Bluetooth design require that as well. For clipping the product in the gusset，the headphone port in bottom would be more suitable as well.

Best regards


----------



## caprimulgus (Jul 21, 2018)

FYI, for those that were asking earlier, Fiio tech support responded to me on the Fiio forums saying that BTR3 will support both AptX-LL and LDAC (in addition to AptX, AptX-HD, AAC, SBC, etc).

http://www.fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=43236&extra=page=1

I know AptX-LL is probably not important for most people mainly using it to listen to music, but for those of us that will use it for TV & gaming, this is good news!

(Not sure why the official Fiio account has not confirmed this information here)


----------



## Koolpep

This is great news for us indeed!


----------



## Arasthel

@FiiO 

Will the BTR3 support USB Audio Class 1 or 2?
Thank you


----------



## FiiO

Arasthel said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Will the BTR3 support USB Audio Class 1 or 2?
> Thank you


USB Audio Class 1

Best regards


----------



## mikp

Would the btr3 be able to drive hadphones like 80ohm, or just for esrbuds?


----------



## Semiramide

Just wanted to say I received my BTR1 today, bought at Fiio’s store in Ali. I’m glad with the product, at least the tests I ran with my Xiaomi phone, iPad, and earphones and speakers went well. I’m still seriously surprised of how tiny it is.

  

I’m still trying to decide if I like the sound effect, though. Not a fan of it yet, but it may be due to my audio settings.


----------



## caprimulgus (Jul 25, 2018)

More info on BTR3, for those interested:

https://www.samma3a.com/tech/en/fiio-m3k-and-btr3-at-canjam-london-2018/
https://porta-fi.com/fiio-announces-m3k-and-btr3-at-kliav-2018/

Looks like: AAC, aptX, aptX HD, aptX LL, HWA, LDAC, and SBC


----------



## fe-lixx

I guess they mean AAC instead of ACC? HWA is surprising, because except for some Huawei Smartphones nobody on earthy seems to be using this codec...

In any case, I'll never buy a FiiO product again, immediately after its release. I still hate the fact that my early BTR1 doesn't support AAC, even though FiiO sold it, claiming that it had support for AAC, then later revealing it didn't and then releasing a "v2" of the product, which has all the features, which the first version should have had already. I don't want to pay the full price just to be a beta tester...
Since the BTR3 is more complex with all these codecs, I'll wait for many user reports, who test the compatibility with smartphones, audio players etc., and see which codecs are really working.


----------



## caprimulgus (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes, that should b AAC, not ACC obviously...I copied and pasted without checking! Oops!


----------



## claidler

Hey folks,

The FiiO BTR3 is now available to pre-order in the UK/EU from Advanced MP3 Players. We should have some available to ship out within the next couple of days. 

https://www.advancedmp3players.co.u.../FiiO_BTR3_Bluetooth_Headphone_Amp.15282.html


----------



## FiiO

claidler said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> The FiiO BTR3 is now available to pre-order in the UK/EU from Advanced MP3 Players. We should have some available to ship out within the next couple of days.
> 
> https://www.advancedmp3players.co.u.../FiiO_BTR3_Bluetooth_Headphone_Amp.15282.html


Coming soon


----------



## Vimtoman

claidler said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> The FiiO BTR3 is now available to pre-order in the UK/EU from Advanced MP3 Players. We should have some available to ship out within the next couple of days.
> 
> https://www.advancedmp3players.co.u.../FiiO_BTR3_Bluetooth_Headphone_Amp.15282.html



Just tried to order via paypal and paypal took my details, then returned me to your site with no order completed?


----------



## Amber Rain

Did the same to me, several times!!


----------



## georgelai57

FiiO said:


> Coming soon


Hi,

I just bought a uBTR and am looking for a comparison between this and the BTR3. All I’ve seen so far is BTR1 vs BTR3 but not vs. uBTR


----------



## Vimtoman

Amber Rain said:


> Did the same to me, several times!!



Used the card! that worked OK.


----------



## MentalDraco

Amber Rain said:


> Because I am likely to clip the BTR3 to my shirt or shirt pocket and I usually use (your) straight cable which means that the cable travels down and then back up which means that BTr3 won't be as secure or comfortable as the btr1.


Agreed, the es100 has the far superior arrangement. Shame FiiO always needs a few versions to figure things out, like how you would wear a clip.


----------



## Amber Rain

I understand, now, why Fiio needs both ports in the same side, but I still do not understand why these could not be pointing upwards, rather than being at the bottom?

Couldn't you have a clip that swivels, one that you can twist around, then people who prefer the outputs at the top are happy as well as those who prefer them at the bottom?

I know Fiio often revises its products to much my chagrin - I bough the BTR1 V1, but sold it as no AAC and I'm only likely to be using not with an iPhone in the near future.

The ES100 looks very interesting, but it has its ports on the side  so I'd really need a right angle plug. It's also nearly twice as much as the BTR3!!! I've also heard reports that the clip is rather flimsy?

Question: Isn't balanced a bit overkill for wireless / Blutooth audio?


----------



## Koolpep (Jul 28, 2018)

Amber Rain said:


> I understand, now, why Fiio needs both ports in the same side, but I still do not understand why these could not be pointing upwards, rather than being at the bottom?
> 
> Couldn't you have a clip that swivels, one that you can twist around, then people who prefer the outputs at the top are happy as well as those who prefer them at the bottom?
> 
> ...



Since the ES100 also can be used as a usb dac/amp - no. It’s not overkill.

I also have my CIEMs with a balanced cable - like most of my regular iems too and its just nice not have to use an adapter and/or different cable to use them as a headset with the es100. It’s offering more options plus it’s driving them with way more power which is always a good idea even when the transmission is wireless. Properly driven headphones sound better no matter what.


----------



## Amber Rain

Koolpep said:


> Since the ES100 also can be used as a usb dac/amp - no. It’s not overkill.
> 
> I also have my CIEMs with a balanced cable - like most of my regular iems too and its just nice not have to use an adapter and/or different cable to use them as a headset with the es100. It’s offering more options plus it’s driving them with way more power which is always a good idea even when the transmission is wireless. Properly driven headphones sound better no matter what.


----------



## Amber Rain

Fair points, I forgot it could be used as a usb DAC.

I guess if you've already got balanced iems and cables it'd be a pain to change them over all the time.

I've never tried balanced (but own a cable), and am somewhat  skeptical about the benefits, is there a clear improvement over unbalanced?


----------



## Koolpep

It depends, I would say. A well implemented single ended output can sound as good as a balanced one. But that’s apparently quite  hard to do. So balanced is often an easier way to get better channel separation and output more power to the transducer. 

For most in ears you won’t need the additional power either. So it’s really not a must have. I personally enjoy it and have a few in ears that work better with higher voltage to my ears. 

For me it’s misty convenience. 

Cheers.


----------



## Amber Rain

Koolpep said:


> It depends, I would say. A well implemented single ended output can sound as good as a balanced one. But that’s apparently quite  hard to do. So balanced is often an easier way to get better channel separation and output more power to the transducer.
> 
> For most in ears you won’t need the additional power either. So it’s really not a must have. I personally enjoy it and have a few in ears that work better with higher voltage to my ears.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I use a questyle qp1r with Shure se846 so I guess I didn't really need any extra power.

I think paying almost double for the ES100 just for a balanced output is not cost effective for me. I still have a Fiio E17 that I can use as a DAC.


----------



## FiiO

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a uBTR and am looking for a comparison between this and the BTR3. All I’ve seen so far is BTR1 vs BTR3 but not vs. uBTR


Dear friend,

The BTR3 is using the CSR8675 Bluetooth chip, supporting LDAC, APTX HD,  LHDC Bluetooth codec. So it would have better sound quality generally. 

You could enjoy it in the local store first when it is available. 

Best regards


----------



## georgelai57

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The BTR3 is using the CSR8675 Bluetooth chip, supporting LDAC, APTX HD,  LHDC Bluetooth codec. So it would have better sound quality generally.
> 
> ...


The uBTR doesn’t have a DAC chip, is that correct? It is just a headphone amplifier whereas the BTR3 is a DAC and amp?


----------



## Arasthel

georgelai57 said:


> The uBTR doesn’t have a DAC chip, is that correct? It is just a headphone amplifier whereas the BTR3 is a DAC and amp?



From FiiO's Facebook page, it says that the BTR3 has the AK4376A DAC.



Spoiler: Image


----------



## FiiO

georgelai57 said:


> The uBTR doesn’t have a DAC chip, is that correct? It is just a headphone amplifier whereas the BTR3 is a DAC and amp?


Dear friend,

The μBTR doesn't have individual DAC chip like the BTR1 or BTR3. 

Best regards


----------



## J The Killer

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The μBTR doesn't have individual DAC chip like the BTR1 or BTR3.
> 
> Best regards


What will be the expected price of BTR3 in US?


----------



## FiiO

J The Killer said:


> What will be the expected price of BTR3 in US?


The MSRP in US is around $69.99, but it's subject to change slightly in other markets which would be decided by our local distributors.


----------



## J The Killer

FiiO said:


> The MSRP in US is around $69.99, but it's subject to change slightly in other markets which would be decided by our local distributors.


Thanks, when is it expected to be available and which retailer Amazon, bestbuy etc?


----------



## georgelai57

I see the BTR3 can be used as a USB DAC when connected to a computer. Does it handle DSD when connected thus?


----------



## fe-lixx

georgelai57 said:


> I see the BTR3 can be used as a USB DAC when connected to a computer. Does it handle DSD when connected thus?


Nope. The DAC chip that it's using theoretically supports PCM at 32 bit / 384 kHz, though.

See http://www.fiio.net/en/products/98 and https://www.akm.com/akm/en/aboutus/news/20160115AK4376_001/


----------



## JamesFiiO

J The Killer said:


> Thanks, when is it expected to be available and which retailer Amazon, bestbuy etc?



depended on our experience, it will take about 15 days to launch Amazon which means you may buy it on 25th, Aug.


----------



## JamesFiiO

georgelai57 said:


> I see the BTR3 can be used as a USB DAC when connected to a computer. Does it handle DSD when connected thus?



Not, the DAC features is decided by the CSR8645 so it can only supports 48k/16bit not matter what kind of DAC chip it includes. btw, you can buy our Q5 which supports DSD256, and aptX .


----------



## fe-lixx

JamesFiiO said:


> Not, the DAC features is decided by the CSR8645 so it can only supports 48k/16bit not matter what kind of DAC chip it includes. btw, you can buy our Q5 which supports DSD256, and aptX .


Thanks for the clarification.

Well, given the price tag and the fact that the USB feature is sort of a "bonus" you get on top of the Bluetooth functionality, it's still a nice feature. I'm assuming the BTR3 will drive sensitive IEMs especially well? So even at CD-level 16 bit / 44.1 or 48 kHz you'll have a much better output for your typical PC or notebook onboard sound. An additional USB chip with support for much improved performance would mean higher cost, less room for a battery, or a bigger device. I prefer it like this.

And I'm sure that sooner or later we'll see a device like the Q5 with Bluetooth support on the same level as the BTR3, right?


----------



## Vergil

fe-lixx said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Well, given the price tag and the fact that the USB feature is sort of a "bonus" you get on top of the Bluetooth functionality, it's still a nice feature. I'm assuming the BTR3 will drive sensitive IEMs especially well? So even at CD-level 16 bit / 44.1 or 48 kHz you'll have a much better output for your typical PC or notebook onboard sound. An additional USB chip with support for much improved performance would mean higher cost, less room for a battery, or a bigger device. I prefer it like this.
> 
> And I'm sure that sooner or later we'll see a device like the Q5 with Bluetooth support on the same level as the BTR3, right?


I don't want to sound rude, but you guys should definitely download foobar with the ab test plugin. I bet you can't hear the difference between 256kbps aac and flac on your desktop setup, let alone 16 bit flac and 24 bit flac or dsd on a $70 bt dac+amp. Don't buy into the snake oil staff. aac or mp3 on the go, 16/44 flac for your home collection. Everything over this is nothing but a waste of space.


----------



## fe-lixx

Vergil said:


> I don't want to sound rude, but you guys should definitely download foobar with the ab test plugin. I bet you can't hear the difference between 256kbps aac and flac on your desktop setup, let alone 16 bit flac and 24 bit flac or dsd on a $70 bt dac+amp. Don't buy into the snake oil staff. aac or mp3 on the go, 16/44 flac for your home collection. Everything over this is nothing but a waste of space.


I agree with you, and you're right, properly encoded AAC is absolutely transparent to me, even at lower average bitrates than 256 kbps. I don't have a single DSD rip in my collection. But I ripped my CD collection knowing that I'd only do it one time, so with space not being an issue, FLAC is the obvious choice for archival purposes. And the higher resolution stuff I have are things from HDTracks and similar, and I simply keep them stored at that high resolution, because I want to keep the original, even if I know that I most certainly wouldn't hear the difference, if I downsampled it all to CD-level with a proper resampler like SoX. Back when I did some ABX testing, the impression that stuck, is that lossy -> lossy conversions can result in some artifacts, which I was able to hear in "problem samples" (some of them are known for certain codecs, you can look that up over at Hydrogenaudio, for example). So listening to lossless originals is more about making the whole thing a no-brainer for me. I don't even want to think about, if I *might* hear a slight improvement here or there, if I listened to a lossy rip.

That said, I think I'm realistic about my listening setup when I'm not at home, but on the go. Since all Bluetooth codecs are lossy, even though they're using very high bitrates (like LDAC in the highest mode), I know that I'm also using lossy files as a source. I don't carry around FLAC files, but I'm glad I have the FLAC at home, so I can convert and/or stream using a lossy codec without an additional lossy -> lossy conversion. I'm also using Spotify, which sounds totally fine to me, but when I'm at home, I just prefer to have the purely lossless experience - not because I think I can hear a difference, but because I don't even want to think about that.

We're miles off topic, though.


----------



## Vergil

fe-lixx said:


> I agree with you, and you're right, properly encoded AAC is absolutely transparent to me, even at lower average bitrates than 256 kbps. I don't have a single DSD rip in my collection. But I ripped my CD collection knowing that I'd only do it one time, so with space not being an issue, FLAC is the obvious choice for archival purposes. And the higher resolution stuff I have are things from HDTracks and similar, and I simply keep them stored at that high resolution, because I want to keep the original, even if I know that I most certainly wouldn't hear the difference, if I downsampled it all to CD-level with a proper resampler like SoX. Back when I did some ABX testing, the impression that stuck, is that lossy -> lossy conversions can result in some artifacts, which I was able to hear in "problem samples" (some of them are known for certain codecs, you can look that up over at Hydrogenaudio, for example). So listening to lossless originals is more about making the whole thing a no-brainer for me. I don't even want to think about, if I *might* hear a slight improvement here or there, if I listened to a lossy rip.
> 
> That said, I think I'm realistic about my listening setup when I'm not at home, but on the go. Since all Bluetooth codecs are lossy, even though they're using very high bitrates (like LDAC in the highest mode), I know that I'm also using lossy files as a source. I don't carry around FLAC files, but I'm glad I have the FLAC at home, so I can convert and/or stream using a lossy codec without an additional lossy -> lossy conversion. I'm also using Spotify, which sounds totally fine to me, but when I'm at home, I just prefer to have the purely lossless experience - not because I think I can hear a difference, but because I don't even want to think about that.
> 
> We're miles off topic, though.


We are in the same boat then. At home I leave everything as it is, no conversion or resampling. Most of my collection consists of 16/44 flacs from CDs, but I have a few high res albums. For $1000+ systems it's advisable to send the source to the DAC untouched (bit-perfect), so artifacts or quality loss introduced by a not so well implemented conversion is out of the question. On a $70 dac+amp I'd not worry about that. There are easier and more noticable ways to up the sq, than including a usb chip that can recieve high res without conversion. Your way of thinking is perfectly reasonable, it's just that 'high-res' is my trigger word. There are better terms to be triggered by though, like 'audiophile ethernet cable' (yep, that's a thing).

Also this is the BTR1 thread (not BTR3), so it's a bit messed up already. There's nothing wrong with contributing a little to that mess I guess


----------



## fe-lixx

Vergil said:


> We are in the same boat then. At home I leave everything as it is, no conversion or resampling. Most of my collection consists of 16/44 flacs from CDs, but I have a few high res albums. For $1000+ systems it's advisable to send the source to the DAC untouched (bit-perfect), so artifacts or quality loss introduced by a not so well implemented conversion is out of the question. On a $70 dac+amp I'd not worry about that. There are easier and more noticable ways to up the sq, than including a usb chip that can recieve high res without conversion. Your way of thinking is perfectly reasonable, it's just that 'high-res' is my trigger word. There are better terms to be triggered by though, like 'audiophile ethernet cable' (yep, that's a thing).
> 
> Also this is the BTR1 thread (not BTR3), so it's a bit messed up already. There's nothing wrong with contributing a little to that mess I guess


All right, the mess is made, I agree. :-D We should probably open a new thread for the BTR3 now that it's officially announced with details. The only missing thing on the FiiO site are the specs of all the connectors. Or is there a thread already and I missed it?

But yeah, I think we can agree about the most important points being made. Although I would disagree about the generalization that a price tag of a HiFi system is an indicator for hi-res content or even lossless vs. lossy content to be more easy to distinguish from one another, if you know what I mean. It's actually a not really well known phenomenon, specific to lossy compression, which highly relies on psychoacoustic models, that particularly bad equipment can emphasize on artifacts produced by lossy codecs. Even more curious is that there have been documented cases of people with certain hearing disabilities being able to detect some lossy compression much more accurately than a person with healthy hearing ever could - because the psychoacoustic models don't work for these individual edge cases. So in short, I want to say, that even cheap and more even outright BAD equipment can help you to detect lossy audio compression in blind tests, because the codecs were designed for some kind of middle ground. And the same goes for the people: We're all individuals, our hearing is more different and subjective than it's often acknowledged around here. Price tags really are overrated. You can have excellent setups with relatively low budgets. Most importantly, find a headphone or earphones that you really like and spend most of your money on them. Then you just need a decent source chain, from files -> (conversion/transcoding) -> DAC -> amp, basically. And that chain can be really affordable, thanks to manufacturers like FiiO. Yes, they cater to an audience where the "audiophile high resolution" stuff is hyped a lot - to each his own - but that doesn't mean that their products are generally bad because of it.

The theoretically required additional USB chip for a BTR3 to be able to process hi-res content via USB just doesn't make a lot of sense for this device. It just seems like a bit of a waste, given that the DAC chip they're using is capable of so much more. But like I said earlier, I prefer it the way FiiO has designed this thing: Focus on Bluetooth audio, and as a nice addition you get the USB connection. I can understand, if people wonder, why only 16/48 is supported over USB, but with the explanation given, I'd rather see them focus on something like optimizing the amp section after the DAC, so compatibility to many IEMs and smaller headphones will be good.

And for the people who really "want it all" in one package that's available right now in terms of portable USB DAC/amp + Bluetooth input, those are the people who I think will appreciate something like a Q5 on Bluetooth-steroids, whatever reason they need for that. 

Drawing a line here: _____________________________________________________________________

I want to quote an earlier post I made a while ago that nobody seemed to be interested in, which surprised me a little. I know on Head-Fi it's a bit more about listening to devices and then describe your subjective, individual experience, instead of measuring devices. But I can't believe that only so few people seem to be interested in that aspect when buying new toys?

So forgive me for "bumping" this, I'll only do it once. If somebody thinks that the post should fit better in some other thread, please let me know or the mods, so it can be moved. I'd appreciate it.



fe-lixx said:


> An unrelated question regarding the Q5/X7 amp modules: I'm a fan of my Multi-BA IEMs and "it is known" that they deliver the most neutral frequency response on headphone outputs with an output impedance of near-zero. So I've been looking what module is closest to zero according to the specs. And to my surprise, it's not the AM1 (＜0.5 Ω（32Ω load）), though that is still a very good value, but the new AM2A (<0,3Ω (32Ω load) ). The AM2 has the same value as the AM1, so the AM2A was an improvement in this regard (I'm not talking about all the other values or overall quality, just the output impedance), while the AM3A has an increased value above the 1 Ohm mark (Unbalanced: < 1,2 Ω （32 Ω load), Balanced: < 1,7 Ω （32 Ω load）), which is not ideal for IEMs at all (yes, I know, the AM3A is not made specifically for IEMs), compared to its predecessor AM3 (＜0.3 Ω（32Ω load）), which is even as good as the AM2A.
> 
> What do you guys make of this? First of all, did anybody ever verifiy the specs stated by FiiO? (Not that I don't trust their specs, it would just be nice to have a second source with maybe even more detailed measurements than the standard measurement with a 32 Ohm load)
> And more interestingly, has anybody made any RMAA measurements with "difficult" IEMs like the good old UE triple.fi 10 or customs with many drivers or any of the higher Westone models? I'm not looking for a subjective "sounds better"/"sounds worse" comparison, but simple hard facts that can be measured. My aim is to have a "reference amp" that's driving any IEMs as neutral as possible, without changing the frequency response due to higher output impedances. With such an amp it would be easier to compare different IEMs, no matter how many drivers they have, because the amp doesn't influence the IEMs' own characteristics, at least not the frequency response.
> ...


----------



## caprimulgus

BTR3 thread here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ptx-aptx-ll-aptx-hd-ldac-and-hwa-lhdc.886101/

See you guys there!


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2018)

fe-lixx said:


> [...] Although I would disagree about the generalization that a price tag of a HiFi system is an indicator for hi-res content or even lossless vs. lossy content to be more easy to distinguish from one another [...]


 I agree with you, but I never said such a thing. Some HiFi companies charge a hefty sum for their headphones / speakers, because they make lesser quality recordings quite enjoyable, while others raise the price tag along resolution, and of course don't forget those products that cost the earth simply because they can 

What I actually meant was that, while nowadays you don't have to spend thousands upon thousands to get decent audio (eg. BTR3 + FH1), there will be some compromises when spending under $300 for the entire system. Resampling and audio going through the OS before reaching the DAC will be the least of your worries.

Personally I don't care about measurements and price tags (as long as I can afford it of course). What really matters is whether the product makes you enjoy music or not. Be it expensive or cheap, sonically superior or worse. After all you're not buying audio gear to listen to your setup. You're buying all those crap to listen to *music*, and if you ain't enjoying that, none of the audiophile crap matters.


----------



## J The Killer

How does the BTR1 compare with MPow bluetooth receiver/transmitter in terms of sound?


----------



## FiiO

You could have a try in the local store first. 

Best regards


----------



## razvanmg

I currently have a fiio e10k/fiio a5 dac/amp combo. I am looking for something more portable. Would the ES100 provide a similar audio quality?


----------



## razvanmg

Will the btr3 have aptx HD?


----------



## FiiO

razvanmg said:


> Will the btr3 have aptx HD?


Dear friend,

The APTX-HD is supported by the BTR3.

Best regards


----------



## PeterMac (Sep 24, 2018)

to remove


----------



## FiiO

*Introducing the FiiO BTR1K Portable High-Fidelity Bluetooth Amplifier*

*Make A Difference with the Upgraded Chip*

Thanks to the all-new Qualcomm QCC 3005 Bluetooth chip, the BTR1K is able to support Bluetooth 5.0 and all-new Bluetooth profile as well as various audio codecs--such as the aptX, aptX low latency, SBC and AAC. All of this ensures a stable, high quality Bluetooth audio experience that will bring you closer to how your music was intended to be heard.


----------



## FiiO

*Introducing the FiiO BTR1K Portable High-Fidelity Bluetooth Amplifier

High-performance AK4376A DAC brings improved performance*

Owing to the QCC Bluetooth chip, the BTR1K is equipped with more room for an optimized algorithm. Compared to the original BTR1, the BTR1K is now able to get an extremely low＜2uV noise floor and extremely high 120dB Signal-to-Noise ratio as well as an improved by 50% output power, means that you will be able to catch every last nuance and detail in your music.


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache (Oct 24, 2018)

hmmm...I have the original BTR1 (well the version that has aac) and it's been essentially flawless for me.  I love the thing.  I'm very tempted by this new version simply based on the 50% increase in power output.  That should be enough to drive my AKGs nicely...

...and apparently retailing at US $49.99??  Wow...that's cheaper than the BTR1 isn't it?


----------



## FiiO (Oct 25, 2018)

*FiiO’s Newly Upgraded Bluetooth Amplifier BTR1K will be available soon!*

*Unique Bluetooth audio codec indicator light*

The BTR1K continues the BTR1's design with sleek aluminum alloy body with an added multi-function button for a quick operation of pair/play/pause. The blue and red lights on the original BTR1 also changed to the unique RGB indicator light so that you can instantly know the input Bluetooth audio codecs and working status.

SBC: Blue light flashing
AAC: Cyan light flashing
aptX/aptX low latency: Purple light flashing
USB DAC: White light flashing


----------



## FiiO (Oct 25, 2018)

*FiiO’s Newly Upgraded Bluetooth Amplifier BTR1K will be available soon!*

*Simple one-touch NFC pairing*

The BTR1K can be paired to other compatible devices with just a simple tap using the NFC wireless short-range communication protocol, entirely avoiding the cumbersome traditional pairing process.


----------



## demond




----------



## FiiO

Sgt. Ear Ache said:


> hmmm...I have the original BTR1 (well the version that has aac) and it's been essentially flawless for me.  I love the thing.  I'm very tempted by this new version simply based on the 50% increase in power output.  That should be enough to drive my AKGs nicely...
> 
> ...and apparently retailing at US $49.99??  Wow...that's cheaper than the BTR1 isn't it?



The retail price for the BTR1K will remain the same as the original BTR1, so that's $49.99 in the USA and will be slightly different in other countries and regions.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO’s Newly Upgraded Bluetooth Amplifier BTR1K will be available soon!*

New Type-C connector with USB DAC functionality

The BTR1K adopts the Type-C connector, which is easier to use than ever with its symmetric connector, allow you to insert a cable either way. USB DAC functionality is now also supported – no drivers needed here, simply plug and play!


----------



## Amber Rain

@FiiO

Having had the original version  (no AAC support) this looks interesting.

Do you have any tech specs available? 

I understand that the BTR3 was recommended for earphones / headphones with 16 ohms and up (can't remember  what to), is this similar? My main / favorite iems are Shure SE846 which are 9 ohms.

Is the DAC 24/192 capable, what codecs  etc?


----------



## demond

Amber Rain said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Having had the original version  (no AAC support) this looks interesting.
> 
> ...



It can be understood that the output power of BTR1K and BTR3 is the same, 
and the difference is only the support of Bluetooth format. 
If you only use iPhone, BTR3 is wasteful for you, because it can't use other formats like LDAC. 
And BTR1K is just right for you, BTR1K also with a RGB indicator light. indicating AAC code when the indicator color is cyan. 
BTR1K supports USB DAC function, similar to BTR3, supports to 48kHz/16bit, and supports mobile phones with OTG function.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## FiiO




----------



## FiiO (Oct 26, 2018)

*

 

FiiO’s Newly Upgraded Bluetooth Amplifier BTR1K is Now Available!*

*First thing first! *You are warmly welcomed to join the lucky-draw on our Facebook page to get a free all-new BTR1K:  *https://www.facebook.com/FiiOAUDIO/posts/2019498941440962*

The FiiO BTR1K is a Bluetooth receiver that updated from the original BTR1 which takes on a new look inside out. Check out its main features and functions as follows:

* All-new Qualcomm QCC 3005 Bluetooth chip
* Supports Bluetooth 5.0 and aptX / aptX LL / SBC / AAC
* High-performance AK4376A DAC brings improved performance
* < 2uV noise floor + 120dB SNR + 1.5 times output power
* New Type-C connector with USB DAC functionality
* Continues the BTR1's design with sleek aluminum alloy body
* Added multi-function button for a quick operation of pair/play/pause.
* Unique RGB light to indicate the input Bluetooth audio codecs and working status
* Provides 8 hours playback and 140 hours standby time
* Built-in microphone with Qualcomm cVc noise cancellation technology
* 32 levels volume adjustments for greater precision
* Simple one-touch NFC pairing
* Drive, but without the stress
* Rejuvenate your home theater system
* Call up Siri in iOS

Go check the detailed introduction of BTR1K at: *https://www.fiio.com/btr1k*

The delivery of BTR1K has started already! If you are interested, check with our local sales agent (at *https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy*) for its availability.

*Best Regards
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*


----------



## truefalse

Looking at the specs, the BTR1K and the BTR3 use the same DAC/AMP. So they are going to sound identical when using the same codec, right?


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

Is the BTR1k Available anywhere in Canada yet?


----------



## FiiO

truefalse said:


> Looking at the specs, the BTR1K and the BTR3 use the same DAC/AMP. So they are going to sound identical when using the same codec, right?


Dear friend,

The Bluetooth chip of the BTR1K and the BTR3 is different. Due to individual preferences, you could read some professional reviews and comparisons, as well as try both out first.

Best regards


----------



## kubapolomski

Hi!
Does BTR1K support MQA when connected as USB DAC? That would be awesome. Tidal in AAC (iPhone) on-the-go and MQA while connected to my MBP.


----------



## FiiO

kubapolomski said:


> Hi!
> Does BTR1K support MQA when connected as USB DAC? That would be awesome. Tidal in AAC (iPhone) on-the-go and MQA while connected to my MBP.


Dear friend,

We did not test MQA as well. Maybe it is not supported.

Best regards


----------



## Andreeww

I am trying to get a usb c dac for my phone. I have found Fiio btr1k, Fiio btr3, shanling up, shanling m0. Does any one know which is the best? And are there any other options?


----------



## FiiO

Andreeww said:


> I am trying to get a usb c dac for my phone. I have found Fiio btr1k, Fiio btr3, shanling up, shanling m0. Does any one know which is the best? And are there any other options?


Dear friend,

Due to individual preferences, you could read the professional reviews and comparisons, as well as try out by yourself first.
Here is the authorized seller list: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy

Best regards


----------



## dosley01

I just wanted to say I had pretty much thrown in the towel on Bluetooth but I took a chance on the BTR1K and have to say I'm extremely happy.  I had tried the Radsone ES100 but had Bluetooth range/interference issues and wasn't really super happy with the sound signature, I felt my iPhone 6+ sounded better. 

I ordered the BTR1K and the LC-3.5AS Headphone Cable last week and it's working perfectly and sounds great with my Westone W30!


----------



## lurk (Nov 14, 2018)

Will this work with the chord Hugo v1?
Thinking of enjoying movies wireless via iem


----------



## archy121

demond said:


> BTR1K supports USB DAC function, similar to BTR3, supports to 48kHz/16bit, and supports mobile phones with OTG function.



24/96 and I would have begged you to take my money. Maybe next iteration or BTR4 ??


----------



## FiiO

dosley01 said:


> I just wanted to say I had pretty much thrown in the towel on Bluetooth but I took a chance on the BTR1K and have to say I'm extremely happy.  I had tried the Radsone ES100 but had Bluetooth range/interference issues and wasn't really super happy with the sound signature, I felt my iPhone 6+ sounded better.
> 
> I ordered the BTR1K and the LC-3.5AS Headphone Cable last week and it's working perfectly and sounds great with my Westone W30!


----------



## archy121

FiiO said:


> *FiiO’s Newly Upgraded Bluetooth Amplifier BTR1K will be available soon!*
> 
> *Unique Bluetooth audio codec indicator light*
> 
> ...



I’m trying to figure out if I should get the BTR3 or BTR1K to use mainly with my iPhone X and TV. 

Does the BTR1K have any advantages over the BT3 with its newer BT chip ?
Any difference in sound signatures ?


----------



## FiiO (Nov 15, 2018)

archy121 said:


> I’m trying to figure out if I should get the BTR3 or BTR1K to use mainly with my iPhone X and TV.
> 
> Does the BTR1K have any advantages over the BT3 with its newer BT chip ?
> Any difference in sound signatures ?


Dear friend,

The price, the Bluetooth chip, the out looking, the function are all different between BTR3 and BTR1K.
For some mobile phones(like iPhone), the supported Bluetooth codecs are limited which could not support APTX or LDAC. To those users, BTR1K is not the best but the most suitable.

Best regards


----------



## spyder2

Just got my BTR1K today and very satisfied with it. However, it can't switch song on iPhone running the latest iOS 12.1. When I hold the + button, it will restart the current playing song instead of switching to the next song.


----------



## dosley01

spyder2 said:


> Just got my BTR1K today and very satisfied with it. However, it can't switch song on iPhone running the latest iOS 12.1. When I hold the + button, it will restart the current playing song instead of switching to the next song.



The layout is backwards to me, you have to use the - button to go to the next track.


----------



## dosley01

archy121 said:


> I’m trying to figure out if I should get the BTR3 or BTR1K to use mainly with my iPhone X and TV.
> 
> Does the BTR1K have any advantages over the BT3 with its newer BT chip ?
> Any difference in sound signatures ?





demond said:


> It can be understood that the output power of BTR1K and BTR3 is the same,
> and the difference is only the support of Bluetooth format.
> If you only use iPhone, BTR3 is wasteful for you, because it can't use other formats like LDAC.
> And BTR1K is just right for you, BTR1K also with a RGB indicator light. indicating AAC code when the indicator color is cyan.
> BTR1K supports USB DAC function, similar to BTR3, supports to 48kHz/16bit, and supports mobile phones with OTG function.



I went with the BTR1K over the BTR3 because I would only be using it with iPhone AAC.  Fiio's post pretty much convinced me.


----------



## archy121

dosley01 said:


> I went with the BTR1K over the BTR3 because I would only be using it with iPhone AAC.  Fiio's post pretty much convinced me.



BTR1K is the only one I need too but Im able to get BTR3 at almost same price as it’s older. 
Extra battery life will definitely be a bonus I can take advantage of so will probably end up with that. Just hope an improved BT3K doesn’t pop up too soon.


----------



## abm0

fe-lixx said:


> "Independent volume control" - is this really a feature that people want? IMO it's much more convenient, if the volume on the BT receiver is fixed and the volume buttons adjust the volume via Bluetooth.


Yes. I prefer to keep the volume maxed on my phone and control the gain of the BT receiver itself, knowing that whenever I turn that down I'm also increasing its battery life. (You'd think it shouldn't matter where you control this, that the final loudness is always proportional to how much power is consumed to push that much air to your ears, but I've found this is not always the case - in many portable BT speakers if you keep the speaker's amp maxed it will drain the battery faster that if you up the digital volume at the source instead.)


----------



## shigzeo

As this is a long thread, this likely will be old news. I tested the BTR1K and give my full review above, but show it next to a FiiO hand-selected BTR3 for wireless signal strength in the video below. Both sound great. BTR1K has a stronger signal grabbing antenna and bluetooth chip.


----------



## shigzeo

dosley01 said:


> The layout is backwards to me, you have to use the - button to go to the next track.


Indeed, this is a poor design decision. But it affects all BTR series Bluetooth amps/DACs.


----------



## abm0

shigzeo said:


> Indeed, this is a poor design decision. But it affects all BTR series Bluetooth amps/DACs.


Uh, no, it's the right decision for physically-intuitive playlist handling. Look at the playlist or playback queue: the next track on the list is _below_ the current track, so you'd press "down" to get to it. That has nothing to do with the "+" and "-" symbols on the buttons - FiiO may as well not even print those symbols there and avoid the confusion. "Up" is "volume-up" when you're controlling the volume, but it's "previous track" when you're navigating the playlist, because we read lists by going _down_ from item to item. Both are intuitive once we forget about the "+" and "-" symbols. The only use for those symbols is to remind you which button is which in case you attach your BTR receiver to your shirt in an awkward orientation or even upside-down.


----------



## shigzeo

abm0 said:


> Uh, no, it's the right decision for physically-intuitive playlist handling. Look at the playlist or playback queue: the next track on the list is _below_ the current track, so you'd press "down" to get to it. That has nothing to do with the "+" and "-" symbols on the buttons - FiiO may as well not even print those symbols there and avoid the confusion. "Up" is "volume-up" when you're controlling the volume, but it's "previous track" when you're navigating the playlist, because we read lists by going _down_ from item to item. Both are intuitive once we forget about the "+" and "-" symbols. The only use for those symbols is to remind you which button is which in case you attach your BTR receiver to your shirt in an awkward orientation or even upside-down.



If that were the case, then the BTR3, which orients the clip the other way so that Plus goes 'down' the playlist and minus goes 'up' the playlist when clipped onto something, would be opposite. It is bad design. I understand why they did it, but it is counter intuitive.


----------



## kubapolomski

@abm0 
I assume most people have been listening for few years on other things then PC/Phone - CD Players, where you go from Previous to Next. Naturally that maps to Minus and Plus, Left and Right. That's probably because most of us read from left to right 
So yeah, that's bad design. Which could be probably changed with some firmware upgrade. 
Anyway, good there is simpler option to control tracks then double/triple click to next/previous track like on some other devices.


----------



## abm0

shigzeo said:


> If that were the case, then the BTR3, which orients the clip the other way so that Plus goes 'down' the playlist and minus goes 'up' the playlist when clipped onto something, would be opposite. It is bad design.


Oh, right! My bad. I just realized I thought it was OK on the BTR3 but I had only ever used it to control the volume.  In fact it _is_ backwards: when clipped upright to a shirt the "up" button goes _down_ in the playlist, just like Android's dumb system setting you can enable for the phone's volume buttons.  And FiiO could solve it so easily and stop confusing everyone by just labeling the buttons "up/down" instead of "+/-" and make them function accordingly for both volume and playlist.


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

My BTR1k arrived today!  I think I got pretty lucky actually as I'm in Canada and the only place I could find that had it available for ordering was Aliexpress.  They had it a few weeks ago for $66cdn with free shipping so I ordered it.  It shipped and then a couple days later I noticed that the shipping fee on the item had been changed to $28 - I got it just in time!   Now I see it seems to have vanished totally from Ali.  Not sure what the deal is with them...limited availability apparently.  Anyway, I got mine!  lol.  And so far I love the thing...more power than the BTR1 (which I also own and love), the charge cord connector is non-directional and I like that it can be used as a USB-DAC on my laptop.  Also like the finer granularity of the volume control.  Oh yeah, and it sounds great too!  Really great device...


----------



## cleg

my video about BTR1K


----------



## FiiO




----------



## cleg

Which BTR is right for you? I've created small comparison video with 3 recent models


----------



## SSandDigital

So I now have a phone w/o headphone jack.  Not a fan of the dongle, it's easy to misplace, lose and forget.

So I was thinking I would either get one of the fully wireless TRN T100 / MPow T5

or

Fiio BTR1K, advantage making all my headphones bluetooth, dedicated amp. 

Considering this will only be used with my phone when I am out and about, hmm pondering which way I should go.


----------



## FiiO

SSandDigital said:


> So I now have a phone w/o headphone jack.  Not a fan of the dongle, it's easy to misplace, lose and forget.
> 
> So I was thinking I would either get one of the fully wireless TRN T100 / MPow T5
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

You could read some reviews or have a try in the local store for help first. Hope you could get the best and suitable one.

Best regards


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache (Dec 22, 2018)

SSandDigital said:


> So I now have a phone w/o headphone jack.  Not a fan of the dongle, it's easy to misplace, lose and forget.
> 
> So I was thinking I would either get one of the fully wireless TRN T100 / MPow T5
> 
> ...



Honestly, it seems like sort of a no-brainer to me.  I'd go for the BTR1K over a dedicated set of BT phones every day of the week.  Its just a super convenient, great-sounding solution that allows you to use all the gear you already own without being tethered to the phone.  I bet you'd find yourself using it with other sources too.  I use it with my laptop all the time...

One thing I wish the BTR1k had though was an indicator that let you know what the volume was set at on the device...perhaps in the widget that shows the battery level on the Iphone.


----------



## gLer

Hi guys,

Excuse my ignorance but I can’t find this info anywhere. Does the BTR1K add anything to the BTR1? Doesn’t it have Aptx HD and/or LDAC for example? Or is that limited to the BTR3?

I thought the BTR1K was newer and therefore better specced but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

gLer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but I can’t find this info anywhere. Does the BTR1K add anything to the BTR1? Doesn’t it have Aptx HD and/or LDAC for example? Or is that limited to the BTR3?
> 
> I thought the BTR1K was newer and therefore better specced but I could be wrong.



more power. newer BT codec.  Type C usb connector.  Independent volume control.


----------



## MuMuXt

Hi to everyone, first of all merry Christmas and happy new year!

I've a question: I'm looking for an external AMP/DAC that can improve my iPhone XS volume; I'm not and audiophile but I like to listen good music with all the particular sounds and I've to say the iPhone XS sounds pretty good for a smartphone, but the volume is really too low for my standards even with earphones easy to pilot (16 ohm). So, my question is: With this BTR1K I'll improve the quality of the music, especially the volume loudness? Or is better the BTR3?
I already listen lossless music on my iPhone, I just need a good product that can boost this good music.

Thanks
Davide


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache (Dec 23, 2018)

Well, these devices (both the BTR3 and BTR1k) are bluetooth rigs.  As such, with the Iphones (which is what I have as well) they use the AAC codec for transmitting music, which isn't technically lossless right?  But, assuming the iphone XS has similar output power to the iphone7 (which I have) the BTR1k absolutely provides a nice volume boost.  It's a more powerful amp than the iphone's.  Anything up to maybe 64ohm buds would be able to reach ear-shredding volume I'd think...

and even though it isn't lossless, it sounds very very good.  Actually, I'd imagine the DAC in the BTR1k is probably better than the iphone dongle as well.


----------



## MuMuXt

Sgt. Ear Ache said:


> Well, these devices (both the BTR3 and BTR1k) are bluetooth rigs.  As such, with the Iphones (which is what I have as well) they use the AAC codec for transmitting music, which isn't technically lossless right?  But, assuming the iphone XS has similar output power to the iphone7 (which I have) the BTR1k absolutely provides a nice volume boost.  It's a more powerful amp than the iphone's.  Anything up to maybe 64ohm buds would be able to reach ear-shredding volume I'd think...
> 
> and even though it isn't lossless, it sounds very very good.  Actually, I'd imagine the DAC in the BTR1k is probably better than the iphone dongle as well.


Great, thanks a lot, I think I'll buy it for Christmas.


----------



## FiiO

gLer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but I can’t find this info anywhere. Does the BTR1K add anything to the BTR1? Doesn’t it have Aptx HD and/or LDAC for example? Or is that limited to the BTR3?
> 
> I thought the BTR1K was newer and therefore better specced but I could be wrong.


Dear friend,

You could read the comparison from the following form:



 
Best regards


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review of BTR1K is live now!

I actually made a 4-Way review on BTR3, BTR1K, uBTR and FiiO FB1.

The Audiophile-Heaven link has all of them together  

I couldn't find the product page on Head-Fi to post the review here as well......... 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/01/fiio-bluetooth-freedom-review.html


----------



## sidecross

I am disabled and use two btr1k’s for as much as 10 hours of audio at night. By my bed side, I have and Anker power bank and after 4 hours I switch to the second btr1k and recharge the first. I always have a refreshed btr1k ready to go. I get about 5 hours of battery time from a btr1k

I keep the iphone se volume at ¾ so the 32 volume levels are near the bottom or lower register. I listen to audio books and audm magazine selections.

For my music, when not horizontal,  I use the fiio q5 and listen through fiio fh5 or fiio fa7 iem’s.


----------



## Sylmar

sidecross said:


> I am disabled and use two btr1k’s for as much as 10 hours of audio at night. By my bed side, I have and Anker power bank and after 4 hours I switch to the second btr1k and recharge the first. I always have a refreshed btr1k ready to go. I get about 5 hours of battery time from a btr1k
> 
> I keep the iphone se volume at ¾ so the 32 volume levels are near the bottom or lower register. I listen to audio books and audm magazine selections.
> 
> For my music, when not horizontal,  I use the fiio q5 and listen through fiio fh5 or fiio fa7 iem’s.



Actually that's a good idea. I just bought the uBTR but bought the BTR1K yesterday so I can listen to one and charge the other. I'm happy with both but the BTR1K does indeed sound better. I'm also amazed how small it is. Thought it would be much bigger.


----------



## SEalexis

What's the highest sampling frequency and bit depth Fiio BTR1K can manage when it is used as a USB DAC?


----------



## Freemanix

Hi!

Is there anyone who succeeded in using BTR1K as USB DAC under Linux? On Ubuntu 18.04, the device is recognized, but there is no audio from it when I switch it as main sound output.


----------



## FiiO

SEalexis said:


> What's the highest sampling frequency and bit depth Fiio BTR1K can manage when it is used as a USB DAC?


48KHz/16bit


----------



## Doori

Freemanix said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is there anyone who succeeded in using BTR1K as USB DAC under Linux? On Ubuntu 18.04, the device is recognized, but there is no audio from it when I switch it as main sound output.


Same problem on arch linux, recognize but no sound...


----------



## FiiO

Doori said:


> Same problem on arch linux, recognize but no sound...


Dear friend,

Could the BTR1K work fine in Windows computer instead? And you are also using Ubuntu 18.04?

Best regards


----------



## Ssarttan

I have recently purchased the btr1k, and i'm having some issues with it,
When i connect it to an avantree priva 11a transmitter, the avantree indicates that is transmitting aptx ll, but the btr1k indicates that it receiving only sbc, and the sound is very distorted.
I also have a mpow transmitter/receiver that supports aptx ll, and that is the same.
It works fine with my phone and tablet.
Anyone out there having the same problem ?, and any solution.


----------



## jones23

I've also got a weird problem with my new BTR1K. 
It occurs when using apt-x and listening to quiet content like podcasts or slow songs with no background noise. Every time the sound is going silent because there's pause in the conversation or music, there is a crackling sound only on the left ear.
I tested it with different content, different headphones. Doesn't seem to happen in SBS or USB DAC Mode.
Is this normal ?


----------



## FiiO

jones23 said:


> I've also got a weird problem with my new BTR1K.
> It occurs when using apt-x and listening to quiet content like podcasts or slow songs with no background noise. Every time the sound is going silent because there's pause in the conversation or music, there is a crackling sound only on the left ear.
> I tested it with different content, different headphones. Doesn't seem to happen in SBS or USB DAC Mode.
> Is this normal ?



Dear friend, 
There is a electronic switch in the BTR for avoiding the impulse sound which may provide pop sound. Actually, both channel would have this sound but maybe the left channel is more obvious for you. 

Best regards


----------



## jones23

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> There is a electronic switch in the BTR for avoiding the impulse sound which may provide pop sound. Actually, both channel would have this sound but maybe the left channel is more obvious for you.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks for the quick response.
No, it's just the left channel. I tested it by switching the in-ears between my ears. Both my ears hear it only on the left channel.
I ordered a BTR3 to check, if there is the same behavior or if its a faulty unit.


----------



## martadinata (Mar 7, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Could the BTR1K work fine in Windows computer instead? And you are also using Ubuntu 18.04?
> 
> Best regards



Dear fiio, i also got the same problem but my device is BTR3, if you ask can it run in windows , yes it can. plugged in and sound automatically directed then get audio out. But on linux the device itself detected Fiio BTR3 (IEC958), the sound directed but BTR3 dont give audio out. It doesn't matter on alsa or pulseaudio.

Am i must place this on fiio btr3 thread? or can we just discuss here?
thanks


----------



## Dobrescu George

martadinata said:


> Dear fiio, i also got the same problem but my device is BTR3, if you ask can it run in windows , yes it can. plugged in and sound automatically directed then get audio out. But on linux the device itself detected Fiio BTR3 (IEC958), the sound directed but BTR3 dont give audio out. It doesn't matter on alsa or pulseaudio.
> 
> Am i must place this on fiio btr3 thread? or can we just discuss here?
> thanks



I think they may be having experts watching each thread, so posting in the BTR3 thread may help get the quickest answer. 

The problem you're having seems to be related to Ubuntu, any chance an Ubuntu dev can help? Other USB DACs work well?


----------



## martadinata (Mar 7, 2019)

ok after playing around a bit, I got it working. I need to make 'force' pulse audio output 32bit sample format by using float32be in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf. I'm looking around for someone who can confirm this and playing around with sample format. thanks.

edit1 : solved by specified s16le or s32le, just specify something in pulseaudio daemon.conf, leave it auto 'commented' guaranted no audio out. 

https://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/doxygen/sample.html


----------



## Freemanix

martadinata said:


> edit1 : solved by specified s16le or s32le, just specify something in pulseaudio daemon.conf, leave it auto 'commented' guaranted no audio out.
> https://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/doxygen/sample.html



Great! It finally works. I had to specify also default sampling rate as 48k, instead of 44.1k. So in my /etc/pulseaudio/daemon.conf are these lines:

default-sample-format = s16le
default-sample-rate = 48000
alternate-sample-rate = 44100
default-sample-channels = 2
default-channel-map = front-left,front-right

And you must select the Digital Output (S/PDIF) FiiO BTR1K in PulseAudio's control panel, not the Ananlog Output FiiO BTR1K (why is it there?).


----------



## Doori

Freemanix said:


> Great! It finally works. I had to specify also default sampling rate as 48k, instead of 44.1k. So in my /etc/pulseaudio/daemon.conf are these lines:
> 
> default-sample-format = s16le
> default-sample-rate = 48000
> ...



Thanks, works also for me!


----------



## zufmi (Apr 20, 2019)

Ssarttan said:


> I have recently purchased the btr1k, and i'm having some issues with it,
> When i connect it to an avantree priva 11a transmitter, the avantree indicates that is transmitting aptx ll, but the btr1k indicates that it receiving only sbc, and the sound is very distorted.
> I also have a mpow transmitter/receiver that supports aptx ll, and that is the same.
> It works fine with my phone and tablet.
> Anyone out there having the same problem ?, and any solution.


 I have exactly the same problem with my Avantree Priva III (except for the distortion). It works fine with the BTR3 but the BTR1K does not. It might be the chipset (i read somewhere on amazon that avantree recommends csr shipset which is the one in the btr3), although i don't know why the excellent qualcomm chipset in the btr1k wouldn't be supported. It's also annoying i cannot check the settings with the fiio app. Disappointing fiio has not responded to your question here (i sent them (and avantree) the issue, let's see how that works out). Slightly off topic: the fiio app is disappointing : partly invisible ui on my iPhone se, connecting archaic, settings not saved and still no eq.


----------



## FiiO

zufmi said:


> I have exactly the same problem with my Avantree Priva III (except for the distortion). It works fine with the BTR3 but the BTR1K does not. It might be the chipset (i read somewhere on amazon that avantree recommends csr shipset which is the one in the btr3), although i don't know why the excellent qualcomm chipset in the btr1k wouldn't be supported. It's also annoying i cannot check the settings with the fiio app. Disappointing fiio has not responded to your question here (i sent them (and avantree) the issue, let's see how that works out). Slightly off topic: the fiio app is disappointing : partly invisible ui on my iPhone se, connecting archaic, settings not saved and still no eq.


Dear friend,

Please send email to support@fiio.com about that.

Best regards


----------



## Xzero (Apr 27, 2019)

BTR1 or BTR1K ?

id like to buy one of the two devices for my brand new smartphone (SONY xperia XA1 plus). The main purpose is to listen to music/music playback.

*music quality*: wav, flac, mp3 320kb/s.
*headphones*: beyerdynamic custom one pro plus with 16 Ohms and Philips Fidelio S2 in-ear with 22 ohms.

I have three questions:

Both devices are equiped with the noise cancellation feature (qualcomm cVc noise Cancellation). I'd like to
disable the noise cancellation (mainly) for music playback because it (probably) will affect the quality of the playback.

*) does the noise cancellation feature also affects the playback of music?

*) is it possible to completely turn off/disable the qualcomm cVc noise cancellation (for calls  and for music playback) ?

*) My smartphone has only Bluetooth 4.2. Is it fully compatible with the Bluetooth 5.0 version of the BTR1K?

thx a lot !
greets from germany!


----------



## FiiO

Xzero said:


> BTR1 or BTR1K ?
> 
> id like to buy one of the two devices for my brand new smartphone (SONY xperia XA1 plus). The main purpose is to listen to music/music playback.
> 
> ...



Dear friend,

The cVc noise Cancellation is only available in calling mode.
Theoretically, the Bluetooth 5.0 device can be compatible with Bluetooth 4.2 device.

Best regards


----------



## Ynot1

If on a scale of 10, BTR1K is 9.5, where would my Mpow with csr8675 rank?
My Mpow has the same bluetooth chip as the btr3, but lacks the high end dac and amp design.
But on my efficient headphones Mpow works quite good.


----------



## gorman

Am I the only one that would like the power button functionality to be swapped with the side button currently used for play/pause?


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

I just ordered this and will see how this goes...


----------



## FiiO

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I just ordered this and will see how this goes...


Hope it could meet your need. 

Best regards


----------



## sidecross (Jun 27, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

sidecross said:


> How do we differentiate the previous btr1k with blue-tooth 4.2 to the newer version with blue-tooth 5.0?
> 
> Is there a different code number or other way to know which btr1k is being purchased?



I am going to test this Bluetooth DAC with my HIFIMAN 4XX headphones against my Mobius. I will be reporting back here for sure.


----------



## sidecross

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I am going to test this Bluetooth DAC with my HIFIMAN 4XX headphones against my Mobius. I will be reporting back here for sure.



I rechecked my data information and the brt1k has bluetooth 5.0 while the btr3 has bluetooth 4.2; I apologize for my confusion . 

As you might notice by my IWW logo, I liked your tag name too.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

sidecross said:


> I rechecked my data information and the brt1k has bluetooth 5.0 while the btr3 has bluetooth 4.2; I apologize for my confusion .
> 
> As you might notice by my IWW logo, I liked your tag name too.



Woot woot. I do believe in being the democratic of audiophiles. I love to share my cans for folks if they want


----------



## sidecross

Question for fiio or members:

Is there the advantage of btr1k bluetooth 5.0 battery economy on a bluetooth 4.2 (iphone se) source?

Thank you


----------



## The Socialist Nerd (Jun 28, 2019)

Received mine and so far great sound but disappointed that it can’t get me more volume over Bluetooth for my HIFIMANs HE4XX. My Audeze Mobius can get much louder. Maybe I need another Bluetooth receiver.


----------



## sidecross

The Socialist Nerd said:


> Received mine and so far great sound but disappointed that it can’t get me more volume over Bluetooth for my HIFIMANs HE4XX. My Audeze Mobius can get much louder. Maybe I need another Bluetooth receiver.


When I use btr1k with iphone se I set the volume of iphone two steps down from full volume; this gives better volume control for my needs.

iphone gives 16 volume steps while btr1k allows for 32 volume steps.

What source are you using to the btr1k before you output to earphone?


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

sidecross said:


> When I use btr1k with iphone se I set the volume of iphone two steps down from full volume; this gives better volume control for my needs.
> 
> iphone gives 16 volume steps while btr1k allows for 32 volume steps.
> 
> What source are you using to the btr1k before you output to earphone?



Strictly my iPhone 8 Plus. I enabled Sound Check on and see if that helps at all.


----------



## sidecross

The Socialist Nerd said:


> Strictly my iPhone 8 Plus. I enabled Sound Check on and see if that helps at all.


You might want to turn off iphone eq settings and what is the impedance of your earphones?

I run my fiio fa1, fa7, fh5, and sony mdr-1am2 with the btr1k and have no lack of volume problem.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

sidecross said:


> You might want to turn off iphone eq settings and what is the impedance of your earphones?
> 
> I run my fiio fa1, fa7, fh5, and sony mdr-1am2 with the btr1k and have no lack of volume problem.



Impedence of my HIFIMANs are 35 ohms which is probably too much for this adapter. I am going to test my iSine LX pair tonight when I get home.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd (Jun 28, 2019)

sidecross said:


> You might want to turn off iphone eq settings and what is the impedance of your earphones?
> 
> I run my fiio fa1, fa7, fh5, and sony mdr-1am2 with the btr1k and have no lack of volume problem.



I just tested this a few minutes with my iSine LX's and holy shizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, I noticed it's much louder with less ohmage at 16 ohms. Definitely the HIFIMAN's are much harder to drive.

Sadly enough the Audeze Bluetooth Cipher cable doesn't even go nearly as loud as these lovely birds.


----------



## Brooko

The power required consist of voltage and current.  In the case of the HifiMan - it needs more current than voltage.and that’s where the issue is.  Also, technical correction.  It’s impedance, and it’s measured in ohms. It’s not “ohmage”


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Brooko said:


> The power required consist of voltage and current.  In the case of the HifiMan - it needs more current than voltage.and that’s where the issue is.  Also, technical correction.  It’s resistance, and it’s measured in ohms. It’s not “ohmage”



I was trying to pun with the word “homage” but the joke was lost on folks here.


----------



## sidecross

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I was trying to pun with the word “homage” but the joke was lost on folks here.



People would need an understanding and appreciation of James Joyce to see the association.


----------



## sidecross

sidecross said:


> People would need an understanding and appreciation of James Joyce to see the association.


As a side note the word 'quark' used in particle physics came from James Joyce's Finnegan's Wake when the then made up word quark was used to describe the sound of water fowl as they flew by. 

https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/quark


----------



## FiiO

sidecross said:


> Question for fiio or members:
> 
> Is there the advantage of btr1k bluetooth 5.0 battery economy on a bluetooth 4.2 (iphone se) source?
> 
> Thank you


Dear friend,

Actually the Bluetooth 5.0 may not help with the sound quality too much compared with the bluetooth 4.2.





Best regards


----------



## sidecross

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Actually the Bluetooth 5.0 may not help with the sound quality too much compared with the bluetooth 4.2.
> 
> ...


I did understand that as far as sound there is no advantage to bluetooth 5.0; I did read that battery consumption was improved with 5.0.

My question was concerning this advantage of btr1k with bluetooth 5.0 being used on a device running bluetooth 4.2; do both devices need to be running bluetooth 5.0 to take advantage of this  battery consumption improvement?


----------



## FiiO

sidecross said:


> I did understand that as far as sound there is no advantage to bluetooth 5.0; I did read that battery consumption was improved with 5.0.
> 
> My question was concerning this advantage of btr1k with bluetooth 5.0 being used on a device running bluetooth 4.2; do both devices need to be running bluetooth 5.0 to take advantage of this  battery consumption improvement?


Dear friend,

But the engineer also told me that Bluetooth 5.0 does not have improvement in battery consumption consumption.

Best regards


----------



## sidecross

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> But the engineer also told me that Bluetooth 5.0 does not have improvement in battery consumption consumption.
> 
> Best regards


‘With this new version of Bluetooth, the special interest group (SIG) that controls the spec has opted to simply call it “Bluetooth 5” with no decimal point, no “v,” and no “LE.” Yes, it still included the low energy protocol (and it has been greatly improved), but it’s all wrapped up into one simple brand: Bluetooth 5. The Bluetooth SIG wanted to make the branding simpler and easier for the public to understand.

In order to take advantage of Bluetooth 5, you’ll need new Bluetooth 5 gear. If you have an iPhone 8/Plus, or iPhone X, you’ve already got the phone part taken care of. Apple was one of the first to ship a Bluetooth 5 compatible phone (along with Samsung in the Galaxy S8). ‘



https://www.macworld.com/article/3262664/bluetooth-5-faq-everything-you-need-to-know.html



‘Its specification includes the low power consumption, inexpensive hardware and, small size implementations.’


https://www.amarinfotech.com/differences-comparisons-bluetooth-5-vs-4-2.html


----------



## gorman

gorman said:


> Am I the only one that would like the power button functionality to be swapped with the side button currently used for play/pause?


Anyone? I fail to understand how having a button you use once per "session" so bigger than the one you use much more often makes any kind of sense.


----------



## sidecross

I am not fond of the controls either, I find them worse on the btr3.

The problem may be the difficulty to engineer controls  on such a small size device.


----------



## fiiobtr1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi everybody.
Has anyone else had the problem with the BTR1 V2.0 that it won't connect the handsfree profile on the phone but just the audio profile?
I've had this problem for like 20 reboots of the BTR1 and with different phones...


----------



## sidecross (Jul 4, 2019)

fiiobtr1 said:


> Hi everybody.
> Has anyone else had the problem with the BTR1 V2.0 that it won't connect the handsfree profile on the phone but just the audio profile?
> I've had this problem for like 20 reboots of the BTR1 and with different phones...


You might want to reset the device; you press down both plus and minus volume at the same time for a few seconds then retry to pair as if for the first time.


----------



## thebrieze

This or the BTR3? Assuming I do not need the additional codecs (Aptx HD, etc.) will there be any difference is sound quality? Are the Amp and DAC sections similar?


----------



## sidecross

thebrieze said:


> This or the BTR3? Assuming I do not need the additional codecs (Aptx HD, etc.) will there be any difference is sound quality? Are the Amp and DAC sections similar?


https://www.fiio.com/btr1k_comparison


----------



## Bombyx

sidecross said:


> I did understand that as far as sound there is no advantage to bluetooth 5.0; I did read that battery consumption was improved with 5.0.


For Hi-Fi audio purposes, BT5 is not more power efficient than BT4.2, @FiiO is right about that. Do not trust web articles about BT5, most of them are inaccurate.


----------



## sidecross (Jul 5, 2019)

Bombyx said:


> For Hi-Fi audio purposes, BT5 is not more power efficient than BT4.2, @FiiO is right about that. Do not trust web articles about BT5, most of them are inaccurate.


Thank you, I will look at the links you provided.

From my understanding all devices in bluetooth chain must be 5.0 compatible for lower battery consumption.


----------



## sidecross (Jul 5, 2019)

Bombyx said:


> For Hi-Fi audio purposes, BT5 is not more power efficient than BT4.2, @FiiO is right about that. Do not trust web articles about BT5, most of them are inaccurate.


I did read the link you provided but I would like to see other data that does not seem to insinuate a conspiracy to falsify the bluetooth upgrade.

Also bluetooth 5 is a chip-set and not just a firmware update,  btr3 is bluetooth 4.2 while btr1k is bluetooth 5 chip-set.

So far your data is the only I have seen with this allegation of misinformation. Is this a redux Rashomon?


----------



## Bombyx

sidecross said:


> I would like to see other data that does not seem to insinuate a conspiracy to falsify the bluetooth upgrade.


Huh? When there is misinformation about BT5, it is (of course) not intentional. Just journalists and bloggers extrapolating from partial information (e.g. press releases) and copying each other. The accurate and complete data is freely available on the Bluetooth SIG website (there and there). From those documents, it is clear that BT5 brings _many improvements_, but all of them are for the Bluetooth LE (Low Energy) mode, currently not used by Hi-Fi audio streams. The only improvement that applies to the Bluetooth Classic mode (used by Hi-Fi audio streams) is the SAM (Slot Availability Mask) which improves the coexistence with LTE devices.

A quote from a good article by Gary Sims:

_Bluetooth 5 extends and enhances the Bluetooth Low Energy aspects of Bluetooth, it does not alter Bluetooth Classic._
_BLE is not used for streaming audio to wireless speakers. This means that any notions of increased range or speed for audio streaming over Bluetooth BDR/EDR are wrong._
_Bluetooth 5 offers greater speed and distance for Bluetooth Low Energy connections but these are mutually exclusive, you either have greater speed or greater range, not both._



sidecross said:


> Also bluetooth 5 is a chip-set and not just a firmware update,  btr3 is bluetooth 4.2 while btr1k is bluetooth 5 chip-set.


Radsone ES100 (same chipset as BTR3) became compliant with BT5 via firmware update, several months after its release. This is because Qualcomm made several versions of the base firmware (upon which manufacturers can build their own). As for BTR1K, its chipset is more recent, compliant with BT5 from the start.


----------



## sidecross (Jul 6, 2019)

Bombyx said:


> Huh? When there is misinformation about BT5, it is (of course) not intentional. Just journalists and bloggers extrapolating from partial information (e.g. press releases) and copying each other. The accurate and complete data is freely available on the Bluetooth SIG website (there and there). From those documents, it is clear that BT5 brings _many improvements_, but all of them are for the Bluetooth LE (Low Energy) mode, currently not used by Hi-Fi audio streams. The only improvement that applies to the Bluetooth Classic mode (used by Hi-Fi audio streams) is the SAM (Slot Availability Mask) which improves the coexistence with LTE devices.
> 
> A quote from a good article by Gary Sims:
> 
> ...


You are implying that with this amount of disinformation available there is no way to know fact from conjecture. Is this web site and others like it a source of information pollution?

I am glad that you have brought up this discrepancy and I do appreciate it as well as the links provided. Thank you.


----------



## akupaka (Jul 25, 2019)

gorman said:


> Anyone? I fail to understand how having a button you use once per "session" so bigger than the one you use much more often makes any kind of sense.


I second that! I would change those buttons behavior as soon as this is available!


----------



## sidecross (Jul 25, 2019)

I feel for the larger button to verify which one it is; I do not find this a great problem to be solved.  

The btr1k does not have this problem; the btr3 does.


----------



## akupaka

Thx *martadinata *and* Freemanix*




Freemanix said:


> default-sample-format = s16le
> default-sample-rate = 48000
> alternate-sample-rate = 44100
> default-sample-channels = 2
> default-channel-map = front-left,front-right



This helped! But I cannot get the output to work in Rhythmbox.

What is interesting sound plays in Firefox. Moreover if I run Youtube in Firefox and start playback in Rhythmbox while Youtube plays I have output from both simultaneously, but as soon as I stop Youtube playback there is no sound from Rhythmbox again.

Do you have any suggestions how to get it to work in every application? Thx!


----------



## akupaka (Jul 25, 2019)

sidecross said:


> I feel for the larger button to verify which one it is


It's not about feelings it's more about ergonomics =)

I use BTR1k as hands-free for my phone (I bought it just because of this possibility because I couldn't find appropriate bluetooth headphones with good mic and sound) and it's quite uncomfortable to search for that small button on the side to answer calls etc when it mounted to your shirt =)

ps: and this button is also accidentally pushed when I carry BTR1k in my bag powering it on))


----------



## sidecross (Jul 25, 2019)

akupaka said:


> It's not about feelings it's more about ergonomics =)
> 
> I use BTR1k as hands-free for my phone (I bought it just because of this possibility because I couldn't find appropriate bluetooth headphones with good mic and sound) and it's quite uncomfortable to search for that small button on the side to answer calls etc when it mounted to your shirt =)
> 
> ps: and this button is also accidentally pushed when I carry BTR1k in my bag powering it on))


I agree with you!

I use two btr1k's for my on the street use and 1 btr3 for all night use. I wish the btr1k had a larger battery, if it did I would no longer want to use the btr3 for the reasons you describe.

You might try a piece of tape loosely over the button; if this a major problem, I wish it was my big problem.


----------



## akupaka

It would be great although I don't use it too much, maybe 1-2 hours per day, while walking home. Maybe some very small power bank could help =)


----------



## sidecross

akupaka said:


> It would be great although I don't use it too much, maybe 1-2 hours per day, while walking home. Maybe some very small power bank could help =)



I am disabled and use my hearing for many hours at a time: I can leave the btr3 'on' for 10 hours at night without ever having to recharge. This make my night time listening in bed much easier.


----------



## akupaka

I use other devices while at home or office, which constantly connected to power source.
But I don't actually use headphones while in bed, I think this is a bit dangerous and uncomfortable, because I use over ear headphones =)

Isn't it possible to connect yours to some power source? Maybe some small as a AA battery power bank, there are some 3000 mAh.


----------



## sidecross

akupaka said:


> I use other devices while at home or office, which constantly connected to power source.
> But I don't actually use headphones while in bed, I think this is a bit dangerous and uncomfortable, because I use over ear headphones =)
> 
> Isn't it possible to connect yours to some power source? Maybe some small as a AA battery power bank, there are some 3000 mAh.


I use the fiio fa1 iem and there is no danger from the voltage and amps at this level, and if its perceived by some as a danger it is the least of my concerns.


----------



## akupaka

They look nice and tiny!

Unfortunately for me I don't like this kind of headphones, I don't like that effect of a vacuum and hearing my thoughts))


----------



## SirSith

Hello, 
I have a problem with my BTR1K- problem with the microphone to be exact.
Mic is seen as an audio input (headset's mic) under both WIN10 and Ubuntu (the newest vanilla, don't remember the number), yet no application can recieve audio from it. I've checked gain- 100%. I'v been talking to it and level bar doesn't move a bit.
I can't hear anything with "listening" box checked. Same problem under Linux.
Microphone is working and checked with phone, so it's not hardware problem, I suppose. So what then?


----------



## FiiO

SirSith said:


> Hello,
> I have a problem with my BTR1K- problem with the microphone to be exact.
> Mic is seen as an audio input (headset's mic) under both WIN10 and Ubuntu (the newest vanilla, don't remember the number), yet no application can recieve audio from it. I've checked gain- 100%. I'v been talking to it and level bar doesn't move a bit.
> I can't hear anything with "listening" box checked. Same problem under Linux.
> Microphone is working and checked with phone, so it's not hardware problem, I suppose. So what then?


Dear friend,

When working as USB DAC, the microphone of BTR1K is disabled.  Please try to reset the BTR by holding the volume +&- for 5s and check again?

Best regards


----------



## SirSith

FiiO said:


> When working as USB DAC, the microphone of BTR1K is disabled



Why so? This is the exact function I want to use in that case. Does microphone work only while connected via BlueTooth?


----------



## FiiO

SirSith said:


> Why so? This is the exact function I want to use in that case. Does microphone work only while connected via BlueTooth?



Dear friend,

The computer will set the original microphone in itself for default input still. So when working as USB DAC, the microphone of BTR1K is disabled.

Best regards


----------



## robar (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi!
Can the sampling rate be switched between 44.1 and 48khz on the Fiio BTR1K on windows? Or is it locked to one specific rate?
By the way anybody used SMSL X4 from here? I have one and would be interested in an usb sound comparison between the X4 and bt1k / btr3
thanks


----------



## FiiO

robar said:


> Hi!
> Can the sampling rate be switched between 44.1 and 48khz on the Fiio BTR1K on windows? Or is it locked to one specific rate?
> By the way anybody used SMSL X4 from here? I have one and would be interested in an usb sound comparison between the X4 and bt1k / btr3
> thanks


Dear friend,

Yes, you could switch between 44.1 and 48kHz from sound-BTR1K-property:






Best regards


----------



## robar

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, you could switch between 44.1 and 48kHz from sound-BTR1K-property:
> 
> Best regards


Thank you very much, I'm happy to hear that!


----------



## FiiO




----------



## spyrusthegreat

As USB dac, have it a microphone operation? I mean if we have a 4-pin trrs will it use its mic (as external soundcard)?

Also, can i have it working in bluetooth mode while charging from PC or it will go automatically to USB DAC?


----------



## FiiO

spyrusthegreat said:


> As USB dac, have it a microphone operation? I mean if we have a 4-pin trrs will it use its mic (as external soundcard)?
> 
> Also, can i have it working in bluetooth mode while charging from PC or it will go automatically to USB DAC?


Dear friend,

1. The microphone is disabled when working as USB DAC.
2. Yes, you could use it as Bluetooth amp while connecting to the computer.

Best regards


----------



## NewFolder

Hi,
I've recently bought this little future friend of mine, it's on the way.
I wonder what are the best audio formats to listen to with it to get the most out of it.
I will use it mostly for music.


----------



## airata

When traveling, I have long used the FiiO RC-BT wire. Other solutions are not suitable for me, as it is important for me to always be available on a mobile phone.
Recently, it was possible to test it in the sound lab for losses when transmitting a signal through its BT 4.1 with the aptx codec.
The result is 0! All bits sent to it were received and transmitted by it. The measuring instruments confirmed the good quality of Fiio, which I have been listening to for several years.

Will this wire be updated? Will there be support for aptx - HD codec and Bt 5.0?


----------



## Kean FiiO

airata said:


> When traveling, I have long used the FiiO RC-BT wire. Other solutions are not suitable for me, as it is important for me to always be available on a mobile phone.
> Recently, it was possible to test it in the sound lab for losses when transmitting a signal through its BT 4.1 with the aptx codec.
> The result is 0! All bits sent to it were received and transmitted by it. The measuring instruments confirmed the good quality of Fiio, which I have been listening to for several years.
> 
> Will this wire be updated? Will there be support for aptx - HD codec and Bt 5.0?


Thank you for your support and trust；FiiO will design a new Bluetooth cable LC-BT2，support LDAC and aptX HD; with CSR8675 and hifi DAC chip AK4331 inside. Expected to be released in April, please expect official accurate news


----------



## talponne

@FiiO
I have an issue with my BTR1k
when I take a call, after a short period of time the volume will go up significantly and it's very unpleasant because it's loud.
I've reset it but did not resolve the problem.

This does not appear when I listen to music or watch youtube.

PS: when I press the -volume it goes way lower than 1 step of volume.


----------



## rsusid

demond said:


> You can use it like this.



That's a great solution! Does it have enough power to drive your cans?


----------



## FiiO

talponne said:


> @FiiO
> I have an issue with my BTR1k
> when I take a call, after a short period of time the volume will go up significantly and it's very unpleasant because it's loud.
> I've reset it but did not resolve the problem.
> ...


Hello,

Please try to hold the volume +&- for 5s to see if it helps first?
Did you check whether the problem happen in other mobile phone as well?

Best regards


----------



## sidecross

FiiO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please try to hold the volume +&- for 5s to see if it helps first?
> Did you check whether the problem happen in other mobile phone as well?
> ...


I have found on using an iphone se that while listening to music the volume is not sync with the phone volume; each had to have its own volume adjusted.


----------



## talponne

FiiO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please try to hold the volume +&- for 5s to see if it helps first?
> Did you check whether the problem happen in other mobile phone as well?
> ...


Yes, I’ve tried that but did not helped.
I will try again  and report back

Thanks


----------



## talponne

sidecross said:


> I have found on using an iphone se that while listening to music the volume is not sync with the phone volume; each had to have its own volume adjusted.


Yes, but when you are in a call the volume is synced.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## sidecross

FiiO said:


>


Btr1k is the least expensive and with 60 step volume matches btr5 and is even better than btr3. The only draw is limited hours of run time.

I have used these devices only when being away from home and being mobile and use q5 when quality is most importnt.


----------



## FiiO

Product Review Of FiiO Products---From James  

*Chapter Fourteen: BTR1*

There are so many products in 2017, so I was not writing in the order of their releasing date. Today, I would like to share the story of the BTR series, our first Bluetooth DAC/Amp, BTR1 in the past three years. 
Earlier in the 2016 Guangzhou Headphone Expo, the BTR1 which was still a pendant design was first introduced to the public. However, when we started to develop it, we had to make it back to a common design style due to limitations of battery life, battery, antenna, and connection mode. But we had continued the stereo wave texture of the K1 to the BTR1.

The development of the BTR1 is actually driven by two factors. The first factor was that the wireless trend of digital electronic products has entered a climax. The last stubborn bastion, headphones, has gradually begun to be completely wireless for the cancellation of the 3.5mm port on mobile phones. The second was that with the popularity of the Bluetooth codec, aptX and the development of Bluetooth chips, it become possible for the Bluetooth audio protocol and Bluetooth chips to transmit lossless-level audio signals in software and hardware.

It was in this background that the BTR1 came to the world. In fact, the structure of the BTR1 is not complicated which is mainly composed of a Qualcomm Bluetooth receiving chip coupled with an independent DAC/Amp integrated chip. Although Qualcomm 8645 itself is an integrated chip with all functions including DAC and amplifier, it is often an extra more DAC/Amp chip with better performance and stronger driven capacity that differentiates a HiFi product from a common consuming digital electronic one.

Thanks to the AK4376, the sound quality of the BTR1 has basically reached an entry-level HIFI player. If we simply connect it to a mobile phone via Bluetooth, it has smooth operation and performance experience as a mobile phone yet with obviously improved sound quality. Combined with excellent sound performance, compact size and very friendly price, the BTR1 immediately became a hit once it entered the market. It was popular among consumers in both the domestic and foreign markets.

Besides, in just two years since the birth of the BTR1, FiiO has quickly launched 3 generations, 6 versions of products, consisting of the uBTR, BTR3, BTR1K, BTR3K, BTR5 which have helped to get support and good reputations from a majority of users.

We are very relieved. The reason why we named the BTR series Bluetooth DAC/Amp is that we want to continue the life of the A series of headphone amplifiers. After being feature with new souls, it can accompany and support FiiO all along the way in another form.


----------



## sidecross

FiiO said:


> Product Review Of FiiO Products---From James
> 
> *Chapter Fourteen: BTR1*
> 
> ...


These products have changed my mobile audio music listening to new and better quality. I have had the btr1, btr1k, btr3, and now btr5 each has been better. These are a great example of excellent engineering and design.  Good work Fiio.


----------



## FiiO

Thank you!


----------



## Setmagic

My BTR1K is no longer visible under BT and USB on all devices - can't pair anymore under pairing settings.
NFC working giving signal to device to pair but its failed.
I think it is antena problem because factory reset don't help as well.
How i can repair antena by myself? Official Fiio service in my country told me that they must sent this back to China and it will be approximately 2 months.


----------



## FiiO

Setmagic said:


> My BTR1K is no longer visible under BT and USB on all devices - can't pair anymore under pairing settings.
> NFC working giving signal to device to pair but its failed.
> I think it is antena problem because factory reset don't help as well.
> How i can repair antena by myself? Official Fiio service in my country told me that they must sent this back to China and it will be approximately 2 months.


Dear friend,

Did you try to clear the pairing by holding the volume +&- buttons at the same time for about 5s? Can it work for you?

Best regards


----------



## Setmagic

@FiiO 
Yes but still without any results, devices can't pair


----------



## FiiO

Setmagic said:


> @FiiO
> Yes but still without any results, devices can't pair


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. You could contact the seller for help first. If the seller still fails to help, please contact us again via support@fiio.com.

Best regards


----------



## VirtuaVillain

Is the BTR1K discontinued? hard to find one to buy in the UK


----------



## FiiO

VirtuaVillain said:


> Is the BTR1K discontinued? hard to find one to buy in the UK


Dear friend,

Yes, BTR1K has stopped production now. You could consider the BTR3K or BTR5 instead.

Best regards


----------

